#juju-gui 2013-03-11
<gary_poster> jujugui hiya.  (1) who is here for a call today? (2) we are in timezone limbo for a few weeks.  does anyone care strongly if, during these next few weeks when the US gets super-excited about daylight savings time before everyone else, we start in 15 minutes vs. 1 hour and 15 minutes?
<bcsaller> I'm here and any time that works for people is fine with me
<gary_poster> cool thanks
<Makyo> I'm here, any time's fine, so long as I'm pinged.
<frankban> 1) I am here and 2) any time is fine, ESTA begins on 31.03
<gary_poster> cool guys.  bcsaller, Makyo, frankban (jujugui) let's talk in 2
<matsubara> hatch, hey there, I see that you got some green lights on that jenkins job. Everything going well?
<hatch> matsubara: yes but there is an issue with things happening out of order
<matsubara> hatch, something I can help with?
<hatch> umm I'm not sure
<hatch> hah
<hatch> is the console display representative of the real shell console?
<frankban> Makyo: hangout in 10?
<Makyo> frankban, sure
<frankban> cool Makyo: http://tinyurl.com/see-emily-code in 10
<Makyo> rick_h_, Thanks for the suggestion.  System Sounds were at 0, which wasn't shown by alsamixer.
<rick_h_> Makyo: awesome
<gary_poster> Makyo, bcsaller frankban would appreciate two reviews of https://codereview.appspot.com/7641051
<bcsaller> gary_poster: I can review that 
 * gary_poster makes card
<gary_poster> thank you
<gary_poster> card is in top lane
<gary_poster> therve, any word on GUI + Landscape?
<therve> gary_poster, what kind of word? :)
<gary_poster> therve, lol, like, is it working together?  
<therve> gary_poster, is the release out?
<gary_poster> therve, no, thought you were going to be able to use trunk.  I'll ping you when we have release then.  second question: if we were to make an optimization that required you to annotate services with the aggregated/summarized unit information (just the flags) how hard would that be?  I guess bark estimate of hours, days, or weeks
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> s/bark/ballpark/
<therve> yeah trunk seemed to fail for some reasons I think
<gary_poster> therve, we are talking post demo to be clear
<gary_poster> therve, ok cool, we'll release and ping you
<therve> gary_poster, you mean change the format for alert annotations?
<gary_poster> I think charmhelpers had a backwards incompatibility which brought the whole collection down when you tried to deploy.  Think it's fixed, but will know soon enough.
<gary_poster> therve, not quite: add two annotations.  Right now you annnotate units that need reboots or security upgrades.  It would be nice for a bigger optimization in the future if we also had those annotations on the services themselves
<therve> oh I see
<gary_poster> so, if any of a service's units needs a reboot, for instance, the service also has that flag
<therve> let me make a quick code introspection :)
<gary_poster> :-) thanks
<therve> gary_poster, it looks like it should be fairly easy. Maybe a couple of hours of coding, so 1 day with reviews and QA
<gary_poster> therve, awesome!  ok, we don't need it now, but I'll keep that in my backpocket for future discussions about the optimization.  Thank you!  If you ever feel like adding that beforehand, let me know, 'cause then we'd rip out some code on our side.
<therve> gary_poster, sure no problem
<rick_h_> hatch: ping, have any knowledge/example aroung testing with valuechange event? simulate refuses to simulate it. 
<gary_poster> I think he's out today rick_h_ 
<rick_h_> gary_poster: ah ok. I saw him online this morning to figured I'd try
<Makyo> gary_poster, ping
<gary_poster> Makyo, hi
<Makyo> gary_poster, Going through your branch, +1.  I'm curious if you found docs on the .lbox file, though.  I'm going through the source code now, and just have more questions :)
<gary_poster> Makyo, heh, no idea about.lbox, copied and mutated from juju-core :-P
<Makyo> gary_poster, alright, seems to work there, so no biggie.  Doesn't seem like it'd work from the source, but it certainly works in core, so bonus :D
<gary_poster> Makyo, :-)
<gary_poster> it worked for me when I submitted juju-gui fwiw
<gary_poster> with this branch I mean
<hatch> rick_h_: http://jsbin.com/etisaq/1/edit  (but I'm not here ;) )
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, that fails to trigger the valuechange. We can chat tomorrow if you get a chance. I'll work around that part for this afternoon.
<hatch> are you using valueChange or valuechange?
<rick_h_> hatch: hmm, that works in FF though. So maybe I've hit a chrome issue
<hatch> I wrote that bin in chrome using valueChange
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, don't worry about it atm. I'll investigate browsers/etc. 
<hatch> alrighty
 * hatch goes back to house duties from the past week :)
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, I was using valuechange since it's lower case in the api docs
<rick_h_> but that bin failed for me in chrome dev, worked in FF nightly
<hatch> hmm
<hatch> odd - I wrote it in Chrome
<rick_h_> hatch: version?
<hatch> OSX 25.01264.152
<rick_h_> hatch: I'm on 27 dev...so could be a small bug in dev version
<hatch> yeah that's possible
<rick_h_> so yea, have fun. Sorry to bug you on off day 
<rick_h_> thanks!
<hatch> np :) ping me back if you can't find the bug and I can take another look
<frankban> Add the current cobzr branch to the prompt. Not very efficient, but can prevent working/committing to the wrong branch: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5605451/
<gary_poster> nice frankban, thanks
<gary_poster> frankban, deserves a quick email at the least.  Will you send it ir do you want me to?
<gary_poster> or
<frankban> EOD gary_poster, please do it thanks. That snippet requires bzr to be an alias for cobzr, but it's easy to change if that's not the case.
<gary_poster> ack frankban, thanks!  I'll send it
<gary_poster> have a great evening
<frankban> thanks gary_poster, you too
<gary_poster> Makyo, LGTM as is.  
<gary_poster> Thnank you
<Makyo> gary_poster, Thanks.
<Makyo> guihelp: is it one or two reviews for a paired branch?
<gary_poster> Makyo, one
<Makyo> gary_poster, Oh, bonus.  Thanks :)
<gary_poster> :-) 
 * Makyo -> dogwalk
#juju-gui 2013-03-12
<gary_poster> hey benji: you working on getting "resolved" landed in go?
<bac> hi rogpeppe1, have you had a chance to review my deploy branch?
<rogpeppe1> bac: hiya. not yet. i'm actually taking a swap day today, but i might be able to take a look anyway...
<bac> rogpeppe1: ok, it would be nice to get it completely resolved, especially since it is in trunk already.
<rogpeppe1> bac: ok
<gary_poster> frankban, I moved unexpose up to project 1 :-) I will review in a sec.  frankban bac teknico I could use two reviews of https://codereview.appspot.com/7741043
 * bac looks
<gary_poster> card is in review land at top of board
<gary_poster> Makyo, frankban I mentioned the difficulty in landing the annotation branch to Mark Ramm as an opportunity for process improvement and I think he will run with it, at least for a bit.
<teknico> gary_poster, is there anything I can read about purpose and usage of an in-memory juju environment?
<gary_poster> teknico, not pre-written, no.  The primary initial usage will be in the charm store for 13.04: people will use this as an in-browser "improv" rather than having everyone actually connect to some shared or not-shared server process.  We also think it will be interesting for testing, and we think we need it to implement the presentation (and perhaps creation or editing) of bundles and generally allowing an import that
<gary_poster>  someone can look at before actually deploying.
<teknico> gary_poster, thanks. so is it going to mimic the behavior of both pyjuju and gojuju, and then be kept in sync with both?
<gary_poster> teknico, the component here is intended to be raw behavior, irrespective of py or go.  It should need to change little, except for big conceptual changes like changing no longer subscribing to all changes.  We will have py and go "wire protocols" that will speak to this component, and yes, they will mimic and be kept in sync.  The expectation is that keeping pyjuju in sync right now will be cheap, and we will only k
<gary_poster> eep go juju in sync if it is actuvely helping our testing.
<gary_poster> s/like changing no/like changing to no/
<benji> gary_poster: yep, that's my first priority
<gary_poster> cool thanks benji 
<bac> gary_poster: the daily call time sprung forward, correct?
<teknico> right, what's the UTC time for the call?
<teknico> uhm, reitveld barfs with "Can't parse the patch to chunks" on app/assets/javascripts/js-yaml.min.js , ok
<gary_poster> bac, yeah, that worked for everyone yesterday, but I'm happy to wait to switch until Europe moves if anyone prefers (teknico?).  If we do move forward, the UTC time is 1430
<bac> teknico: that is a new file so there is no diff
<gary_poster> teknico, ok.  that's a minified version of packaged code, so I don't think it needs review.  Project is https://github.com/nodeca/js-yaml
<bac> teknico: you can see it by using the first link
<teknico> bac, yes, I saw it in the lp diff anyway
<teknico> gary_poster, I didn't get what the alternative time is for the call, as opposed to 14:30 UTC
<gary_poster> teknico, the old time, which was 1530, right?
<teknico> I'm fine with 14:30 UTC, btw
<gary_poster> ok thanks
<teknico> gary_poster, oh, ok
 * benji prepares his vast collection of DST-supporting lawmaker voodoo dolls.
<rick_h_> hatch: around this morning? Still fighting valueChange and curious if you have a sec to take a peek.
 * teknico lunches
<gary_poster> rick_h_, he'll probably be around in 5 or 10 minutes
<rick_h_> gary_poster: thanks
<hatch> rick_h_: yup back to work today
<bcsaller_> hatch: when you get a sec we should check the logs on the CI charm install again, seeing issues there
<rick_h_> hatch: otp, but want to bug you about the valueChange test in https://code.launchpad.net/~rharding/juju-gui/search-widget/+merge/152737
<hatch> bcsaller_: yeah I saw your email - was just grabbing the creds, do you want me to reply with them?
<bcsaller_> hatch: sounds good
<hatch> did DST change today?
<rick_h_> hatch: sunday 
<gary_poster> hatch, Sunday :-)
<gary_poster> hatch, not for you yet?
<gary_poster> hatch, US has gotten excited about DST lately--we start early and end late
<gary_poster> Canada may not have gotten in on the fun
<gary_poster> Maybe you switch on the 30th like Europe?
<hatch> gary_poster: Saskatchewan doesn't observe DST
<gary_poster> hatch, better watch out, benji might move up there
<hatch> it's one of the few things the whole prov can agree on :P
<gary_poster> :-)
<hatch> lol - not a lot of southerners can handle the winters ;)
<gary_poster> yeah, costa rica might be a better option to escape DST...
<gary_poster> so anyway hatch, is it still OK to have a call in 34 minutes?  And will your starting time be typically in 4 minutes?
<benji> now that sounds like a plan
<hatch> gary_poster: yes and yes - I can probably work towards starting an hour earlier if it's needed
<rick_h_> hatch: got time for a quick hangout?
<hatch> gimme 5 just getting a few things setup
<rick_h_> hatch: rgr
<gary_poster> hatch, great.  Only start an hour earlier if you want to.  Let me know if you decide to, but for now I'll assume that you will start as before, in 2 minutes
<hatch> rick_h_: ok in guichat?
<rick_h_> hatch: sec
 * bac purges cobzr from system.  \o/
<hatch> rick_h_: gota hate it when fresh eyes look at something and pick out the problem within seconds eh? ;)
<teknico> bac, oh, nice. :-) what are you using instead, the pipes bzr plugin? did thumper put out the write up he mentioned at the sprint?
<bac> teknico: yes, they are in the doc directory of juju-core
<rick_h_> hatch: works for me. Better something simple I didn't see vs doing it completely wrong or trying to make it do something it can't
<bac> both bazaar-*.txt docs are worth reading
<hatch> very true very true
<rick_h_> hatch: but yea, I should propose some changes to the docs that note that though. You'd think it'd be pretty much bold'd 
<hatch> yeah that has come up so many times in the chats but nobody has ever updated the docs
<hatch> heh
<hatch> is there a company address book that I can download into thunderbird so it will autocomplete the emails?
<gary_poster> yes hatch, looking
<hatch> thanks, my search fu was failing me
<rick_h_> hatch: https://wiki.canonical.com/AddressBook?action=show&redirect=LDAP
<gary_poster> yeah that
<hatch> eggcelent
<hatch> I think I might dual boot this computer into Ubuntu instead of VMing, after a week on my laptop the VM lag is driving me bonkers :)
<gary_poster> jujugui, call in 2 in guichat
<gary_poster> benji, pingy ping ping ping
<benji> gary_poster: coming
<Makyo> frankban, Getting broken diffs in the 'Support unexpose' code review (error: old chunk mismatch).  Can you try reproposing, maybe after merging with trunk?
<frankban> Makyo: sure
<frankban> Makyo: done
<Makyo> frankban, Thanks.
<Makyo> Works now.  Review.
<Makyo> ...reviewing.
<goodspud> Apologies for not attending. I've been caught up in discussions
<gary_poster> np goodspud.  Everything ok?
<goodspud> gary_poster, all is good in the world
<gary_poster> :-) cool
<goodspud> gary_poster, and thanks for your comments on the user testing findings
<gary_poster> welcome goodspud.  I also commented on an older one from jovan2 that I had missed but it was just to try to clarify.  I maybe should have been more helpful
<gary_poster> but hopefully it was at least somewhat helpful :-)
<goodspud> It's always helpful, even if it challenges us or raises new questions
<gary_poster> :-)
<goodspud> gary_poster, actually we hate it when people challenge us.
<goodspud> We are always right damn it!
<goodspud> :)
<gary_poster> of course!
<rick_h_> all bow!
<gary_poster> :-)
<goodspud> Actually there is nothing better than seeing a designer react when someone doesn't like their work
<goodspud> It's quite funny
<gary_poster> lol
<hatch> gary_poster: Ben now has all of the information that was in my head that he needed to continue on solo - what would you like me to move onto next?
<gary_poster> hatch, there's nothing to help on with the CI/Windows stuff--it
<gary_poster> 's just wrapping up on both sides?
<frankban> thanks for the reviews Makyo and bac
<hatch> gary_poster: yeah there is a deployment bug but now that Ben can get into the slave and the instances I'm sure he'll be able to get that going pretty soon
<hatch> *famous last words*
<hatch> :)
<gary_poster> hatch and IE is working otherwise?
<gary_poster> all tests passing and suchlike?
<hatch> well right now we can't run the tests - but they will need some adjustment once they are back up and running
<hatch> saucelabs times out if they run to long
<hatch> so we'll need to split them up because IE is slower than the rest of the browsers
<gary_poster> hatch, you can run those locally, yeah?  Let's talk on guichat, that will be faster :-)
<rick_h_> goodspud: joining the hangout?
<gary_poster> benji, you applied for the juju-gui saucelabs account to be open source, right?
<benji> gary_poster: right (or that was my intent; your question raises doubts)
<gary_poster> ack benji 
<gary_poster> benji it is, all good thx
<benji> cool
<gary_poster> bcsaller_, could you join hatch and me in guichat please?
<rick_h_> jcsackett hatch if you get a few min can you look over https://codereview.appspot.com/7519044/ ? See the notes in the comments to help explain why a couple things are the way they are
<hatch> yup
<hatch> rick_h_: this._events.push() is sure ugly...we should pool our brains at some point and come up with a better solution - don'tyathinks?
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, I had thought about a wrapper like this.addEvent()
<rick_h_> and sticking that on Y.Widget, but didn't go that far yet
<rick_h_> maybe an extension! :)
<rick_h_> Y.WidgetEventCleaner
<hatch> haha yeah I'd like to almost see that as part of event
<hatch> Luke is rewriting event in his spare time so maybe I can chat with him about adding something along those lines
<rick_h_> hatch: hmm...you'd have to get it into the Widget destructor though so not sure how that would work 
<rick_h_> it seems you'd just be able to auto/pretty up the Widget side. 
<hatch> good point.... a base extension then
<hatch> because view, widgetm and plugin would bennefit from it
<rick_h_> ugh, not sure...guess I'd have to see how that would work
<hatch> yeah I have no idea
<hatch> :)
<rick_h_> I only thought so far as a wrapper around _event since I agree it's fugly
<hatch> and doesn't minify very well
<rick_h_> meh, gzip ftw ;P
<gary_poster> hey hatch, what's your charm branch?  I want to see if something I have merges cleanly
<hatch> ~hatch/charms/precise/juju-gui/trunk
<gary_poster> thank you
<hatch> that's from memory :) sorry for the lack of link
<gary_poster> heh,np
<hatch> rick_h_: review done - just a few small things
<rick_h_> hatch: thanks for the feedback. 
<hatch> rick_h_: oh - I wasn't sure exactly where the notes about the events applied to so I just made the comments anyways :)
<rick_h_> hatch: yea everything looks all good. 
<hatch> my laptop has an expansion slot thats 3.5cm x 0.5cm - anyone have any idea what it's called?
<hatch> I'm wondering if I can get a display port card so I can use my laptop as my daily computer
<hatch> ExpressCard
<hatch> hah - figures, right after I ask I find it :D
<hatch> looks like I'd have to do a ExpressCard USB3>DisplayPort now that sounds like a driver nightmare
<gary_poster> therve, hi.  we have a release of juju-gui with landscape bits.  https://ec2-50-17-161-4.compute-1.amazonaws.com/ is example with landscape annotations (that I plan to shut down soon ;-) ).  password is "admin" but I don't think you'll need it.  You may want to use our ~juju-gui charm (juju deploy cs:~juju-gui/precise/juju-gui) rather than the default charmers now; we have a merge pending, and have some other change
<gary_poster> s coming.
<therve> gary_poster, cool, looking
<therve> gary_poster, there are some additional bits in the URL, I don't know if it's your tests data: computers/criteria/environment:env0/computers/criteria/service:mediawiki[...]
<gary_poster> oh, the doubled up bits
<gary_poster> looking
<gary_poster> when everything is artificial it's hard to notice that :-/
<gary_poster> therve, I think it is the data: annotations are being produced according to the pre-Kapil approach and our code is working with the post-Kapil approach
<gary_poster> that is, our fake annotations are old, but gui code is new
<therve> gary_poster, ok. we'll see how it goes with the real deployment then :) thanks
<gary_poster> cool therve.  I look forward to hearing, and we'll jump on fixes if needed.
 * gary_poster declares that url as no longer open. :-) messing with some other things there now.
<hatch> gary_poster: the changes you made to lbox would those have come down in the PPA?
<gary_poster> hatch they are in our (gui) trunk.  it is just an lbox config
<gary_poster> in a .lbox file
<hatch> ohh ok
<gary_poster> therve confirmed it is the old data, fwiw
<hatch> I can't seam to propose bcsaller_'s branch because it's saying there is no diff
<gary_poster> hatch, branch of which?
<hatch> the ie-cuts branch
<gary_poster> charm or gui
<hatch> gui
<gary_poster> looking
<hatch> you may have just got an email that shows a 0 diff too
<hatch> :/
<hatch> oh
<gary_poster> hatch, you are trying to propose ititself
<hatch> it's trying to merge itself
<hatch> :)
<gary_poster> yeah that :-)
<hatch> so I need to branch trunk, merge ie-cuts then propse that?
<gary_poster> hatch, try merging trunk
<gary_poster> that would be easiest
<gary_poster> and probably best
<hatch> alright I'll try that
<hatch> rick_h_: did you forget to add the input.focus() in charm-search.js ?
<hatch> your comment says that you added it but it's not there :)
<rick_h_> hatch: looking, sec
<rick_h_> hatch: bah, pushing up now.
<hatch> :D
<rick_h_> hatch: actually will add a test for that as well so that I don't miss it again.
<hatch> that sounds good
<gary_poster> hatch, I saw your ie-cuts mp, cool.  will review in a minute.  that's a pair branch so you only need 1.
<hatch> gary_poster: yeah the propose got all messed up, so I'm trying again
<gary_poster> for your charm branch, I have a change I'd like to either make after you or with you
<gary_poster> lp:~gary/charms/precise/juju-gui/bug1117896
<gary_poster> hatch, oh!
<gary_poster> ok
<gary_poster> I won't look at it then, nm :-)
<gary_poster> hatch, for charm branch do you want me to propose the combined branch, to take that off your plate?  We could probably all then look at stuff and approve it and move on :-)
<gary_poster> I just verified that it worked
<gary_poster> with staging and building
<gary_poster> and default
<hatch> rick_h_: there is one issue with focusing though - if the user has something else focused and then all of a sudden that input is in focus they may be all 'wtfyo where my focus go?'
<hatch> gary_poster: sure that would work
<gary_poster> ok
<hatch> unless bcsaller_ has made any changes to it ?
<hatch> besides logs that is
<rick_h_> hatch: right, so the comes about by something in the UI thinking that the search needs to be udpated. If they click on smoething that does that (category link) the UI will change around anyway.
<hatch> rick_h_: gotcha - just wanted to point that out
<hatch> :)
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, ideally I'd not have to focus first, but I think it's a good trade off and if I'm wrong we'll tweak it another way
<hatch> gary_poster: ok the patch set two diff'd properly in codereview
<gary_poster> ok cool
<hatch> rick_h_: yeah I would like some way to trigger the valuechange without focus, but I"ve wanted that for a long long time heh
<rick_h_> hatch: I'll probably have to tweak things as it is once I tie in autocomplete into that search input
<rick_h_> but works for the moment
<hatch> oh yeah for sure - I was just mentioning in general - requiring a focus creates issues when a manual value set should also trigger it
<hatch> in $project~1 I had that issue
<hatch> gary_poster: did you propose the combined branch? I haven't received an email yet
<gary_poster> hatch, I had some escapades of my own, but it is here (no rietveld): https://code.launchpad.net/~gary/charms/precise/juju-gui/bug1117896/+merge/152973
<hatch> ahh gotcha :)
<sinzui> bac, anyone, we have a juju-core branch. Who do we ask and where to get a review?
<BradCrittenden> sinzui: ask in #juju-dev
<sinzui> thanks
<bac> sinzui: you'll need two reviews that say *exactly* "LGTM".  no other combination of english words or characters are accepted
<bac> "this is the most awesome branch ever and i demand you land it now" does not count
<sinzui> bac, yep, We've been through that
<bac> sinzui: the reviewers over there are pretty good about watching their email and handling reviews without bugging htem
 * sinzui now type lgtm, r=m, just fucking land it
<hatch> gary_poster: looks good - although I think the print's under first_path_in_dir() probably aren't needed - I am pretty sure we only added those for debugging
<hatch> 192, 195, 197, 198
<hatch> taking lunch
<gary_poster> hatch, ack thanks, will remove
<hatch> I'm pretty sure the changes to the charm require our changes to deploy_charm_for_testing.py to function
<hatch> so hopefully ben is making headway on that deployment issue
<gary_poster> hatch, other way around.  deply_charm....py needs the charm.
<hatch> oh...right, that's what I meant
<hatch> :)
<hatch> my head is just full of circular references
<hatch> pretty soon I'll run out of ram and explode
<gary_poster> :-)
<bac> gary_poster: where you going to bump the WIP limit on 'story 1'?
<bac> not 'where' but 'were'
<gary_poster> bac I got cold feet, but yes,  done.
<gary_poster> well, saving
<gary_poster> now it is done
<bac> k, thx
<bcsaller_> hatch: The tests are running again, I've been looking into the IE failures, I still see timeouts
<hatch> oh ok I was just about to start on that using EC2
<hatch> glad you poped in :D
<hatch> what was the issue with the deployment?
<gary_poster> hatch, you can land the ie fixes branch I think
<gary_poster> if the branch was in a pair then we only need one review
<hatch> sounds good
<benji> gary_poster: any preferences for my next card?
<gary_poster> benji, cool that you landed the go thing.  I think I'd vote for you working on the go stuff: implementing existing go commands in JS, or working on additional go commands
<benji> sounds good
<Makyo> That destroy-service branch was so much easier than the addunits one.  Should've started with that.
<hatch> bac: do you have your ubuntu vm disk shared with osx?
<bac> hatch: no
<hatch> ahh ok, I wasn't sure if you were actually working in ubuntu or osx
<bac> u
<bac> i think gary used to do the other a long time ago
<gary_poster> hatch it is a pain because of file permissions and changed owners and such.  I ended up mounting nfs in OS X and it was ok.
<hatch> ahh ok that's what I was thinking of doing - I am trying to find the best @home dev env with my current hardware
<gary_poster> I liked the nfs solution pretty well, actually
<gary_poster> getting it set up was a bit of a pain but not too bad iirc
<hatch> things like email might be a little bit of an issue
<hatch> so that might have to stay in the VM
<gary_poster> hatch, I actually used server Ubuntu only
<gary_poster> I did everything else in OS X
<gary_poster> and forwarded ports and such
<gary_poster> that was the annoying part
<hatch> ahh
<gary_poster> sometimes I just mucked with my /etc/hosts filein OS X
<gary_poster> that sometimes worked ok too
<hatch> I hate spending time making things work instead of being productive
<hatch> heh
<gary_poster> yeah
<hatch> maybe I'll make my own 'ubuntumini' :P
<hatch> looks like dual booting them now isn't has hard as it once was
<hatch> could pick one of these up http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856102001
<hatch> it has a tbolt port
<hatch> so should I write this documentation in markup?
<hatch> markdown
<gary_poster> heh
<hatch> :)
<gary_poster> hatch, where are you going to write it?  The charm uses markdown, the gui uses ReST, and the wiki uses...something that I forget
<gary_poster> hatch, so if you want to write the main docs in markdown, I guess you ought to decide that the charm is the best place to write the docs :-)
<gary_poster> then you could add links in the other places
<hatch> I'm writing it in a google doc but then I'll likely save it into the gui as that's likely where people would be initing the tests from
<gary_poster> Yeah
<gary_poster> ReST should be target them
<gary_poster> We consume them and make a site with them
<gary_poster> hatch, basics are simple. http://docutils.sourceforge.net/docs/user/rst/quickstart.html
<hatch> ReST was a very pooly chosen acronym haha
<hatch> alrighty rest it is
<gary_poster> cool
<hatch> am I to keep to an 80 char limit in rst files? Does the parser know not to break the lines in the middle of a sentence ?
<benji> hatch: yes (or 79, like the more refined among us) and yes
<hatch> ok so I don't or do need to leave a space at the end?
<benji> Here's a reST quick reference: http://docutils.sourceforge.net/docs/user/rst/quickref.html
<gary_poster> don't
<benji> nope, no space at the end of lines
<hatch> maybe I'll do 78 just to be extra refined :P
<gary_poster> r
<gary_poster> e
<gary_poster> f
<gary_poster> i
<gary_poster> n
<gary_poster> e
<gary_poster> d
<hatch> lol 
<hatch> bcsaller_, when is your EOD now?
<hatch> 32 mins ago? :)
<bcsaller_> hatch: still going 
<hatch> oh alright - things going ok with the tests? I saw that the deploy worked so that's good :)
<bcsaller_> hatch: yes, that all seems to be working again, but I haven't figured out why the other isn't working still
<bcsaller_> and it still takes a long time to try something
<hatch> well...why don't you manually set up the canonistack instance from the jenkins slave and then manually fire off the selenium tests?
<hatch> that way you can avoid the instance setup time
<hatch> I know that we ran into issues with the deploy leaving things around - but if you ssh into the canonistack instance you 'should' be able to avoid that
<hatch> if I am thinking correctly
<hatch> jcsackett, review completed
<bcsaller_> hatch: yeah, I was thinking that as well. I'm also thinking of adding to the wait_for primitive to support a retry count
<rick_h_droid> jcsackett ping
<rick_h_droid> sinzui when you do the hangout with can you invite me manually? on the mobile side atm. 
<sinzui> yes
<rick_h_droid> thanks
<rick_h_droid> sinzui are we on
<rick_h_droid> ? 
<sinzui> I'm just pinging huw
<rick_h_droid> k
<hatch> bcsaller_, were you able to get the sauce labs tests to run locally on your machine? Without going through EC2 or Canonistack? 
<hatch> I remember you mentioning something about it but I'm not sure what the result was :)
<hatch> gary_poster, bcsaller_ first draft http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~hatch/juju-gui/ci-documentation/view/head:/docs/continuous-integration.rst
<gary_poster> Great start hatch, thank you!  Perfect
<gary_poster> I will look at it more closely tomorrow
#juju-gui 2013-03-13
<frankban> rogpeppe1: morning. already asked William, but could you please take a look at our comments in https://codereview.appspot.com/7598043 ?
<rogpeppe1> frankban: will do. just getting back up to speed.
<frankban> rogpeppe1: cool, thanks
<teknico> uhm, cannot submit a branch, make beautify stops with this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5610507/
<gary_poster> teknico, I wonder if this is another case of " we should specify our versions"
<teknico> I removed the virtualenv directory, to no avail
<teknico> gary_poster, probably
<gary_poster> Let's see if we can figure out what our respective versions of the closure linter are
<bac> guihelp: i'm trying to run individual tests in the browser but get this:
<bac> Cannot GET /test/index.html/?grep=Go%20Juju%20environment
<bac> anyone seen this before?  work-around?
<bcsaller__> remove the / after index
<gary_poster> yup
<gary_poster> hey bcsaller__ (that's a long tail!) would appreciate your thoughts on https://code.launchpad.net/~gary/charms/precise/juju-gui/bug1117896/+merge/152973
<bac> thanks bcsaller__
<gary_poster> teknico, I ran virtualenv/bin/python, imported closure_linter, called help(closure_linter) and saw in the file that I had closure_linter-2.3.6.1-py2.7.egg
<gary_poster> nowe making sure that it works but pretty sure it does
<gary_poster> it does
<gary_poster> teknico, another possibility: beautify is encountering a particular case in your code that it barfs on.  You could try running make beautify on trunk
<gary_poster> if it is the same version
 * gary_poster goes to look on pypi
<teknico> gary_poster, same version as mine, yes
<bcsaller__> gary_poster: I wrote it with the intention that socket_url when defined would continue to work as before. I thought that would be enough
<gary_poster> bcsaller__, it gives backwards compatibility with the GUI but not the charm, do you see what I mean?
<gary_poster> If the charm takes advantage of the new functionality, it will break old versions of the GUI
<gary_poster> I would like the charm to default to the new, improved behavior whenever possible
<teknico> gary_poster, make beautify in trunk works correctly here, so your idea about something in my code is plausible
<bcsaller__> gary_poster: I would as well. When would the charm deploy an old version of the GUI?
<gary_poster> teknico, does make gjslint succeed in your branch?  If so, you could fix manually
<teknico> gary_poster, nope, it stops with the same error
<gary_poster> bcsaller__, first answer is "whenever it wanted to" because we allow configuration of this.
<gary_poster> teknico, ugh, suck.  I don't know, have not encountered.  You could try putting in a pdb and seeing if you diagnose or at least work around
<teknico> gary_poster, I'll try that
<gary_poster> bcsaller__, second answer is that the tests ran the 0.2.1 release, and broke.  They only succeeded when I changed it to 0.2.2.  That's what smelled like a problem we ought to address
<gary_poster> bcsaller__, corrollary to both of those is that the error condition--the gui spins forever trying to connect to the back end, never succeeding--does not lend itself to knowing what to do to fix the problem
<gary_poster> I phrased that poorly, but hopefully you know what I mean
<bcsaller__> I do
<bcsaller__> I think if anyone saw that I'd rather put it in a FAQ saying redeploy than carrying special code for that case. We already have a screen indicating it can't connect to the backend. If it sits on that screen they will have to read about socket_url anyway so I think it could be solved with docs. *not sure*
<bcsaller__> brb
<gary_poster> ok
 * gary_poster is surprised that no-one erupted in excitement at my discovery of chrome://appcache-internals/ .  Maybe benji or Makyo will give me a half-hearted cheer later. :-)
<goodspud> HOooray!
<benji> heh, I haven't looked at it yet.  I'm sure it will be fabulous.
<frankban> gary_poster: chrome://appcache-internals/ is awesome! :-) and re: the charm proposal: why do we use {{insecure}} to comment out code in a tempita template?
<gary_poster> goodspud, benji, frankban thanks! I feel so much better now that my excitement is shared. :-)
<gary_poster> frankban, ah! yes!  I knew I didn't like that for some reason.  Duh. :-) I'll fix that, thanks
<gary_poster> bcsaller__, I thought about this.  ISTM that we simply need to invert the precedence of the old/new config options
<gary_poster> right now, if you provide socket_url, and one of the new variables, socket_url wins
<gary_poster> there's no reason for that to be the case AFAIK, and if we invert it, the charm can support old and new trivially
<bcsaller__> gary_poster: auto generation with manual override seems right to me. I guess its still like that if you delete reference to _port and _protocol though
<gary_poster> bcsaller__, exactly
<gary_poster> the question is what does the GUI do if you provide both, and this solution seems reasonable in the abstract, and solves a problem with the specific case of the charm or other automation that wants to support old and new versions of the GUI
<teknico> oh wow, this is not good
<gary_poster> bcsaller, are you ok with me proceeding with that plan?
<teknico> gary_poster,  problem was a missing closing curly+round bracket pair
<bcsaller> gary_poster: I think its fine. The other made more sense to me but for the most part people still don't need to define anything for it to work (except in development)
<gary_poster> right cool bcsaller thanks
<gary_poster> teknico, eek!  sounds like an opprtunity to become a closure contributor :-)
<teknico> really weird thing was that tests passed, that syntactically invalid file notwithstanding!
<gary_poster> ...wow, that is weird
<teknico> and now the test right above fails, so somehow that missing line was causing that test to be skipped
<bcsaller> teknico: a failure in a test file like that will usually skip the file
<teknico> bcsaller, yeah, if I really look for it, I can see this in the test output: "SyntaxError: Parse error"
<teknico> and with no hint of which file is the offending one :-P
<bcsaller> chrome's console log should make it clear
<teknico> bcsaller, I was running "make test-prod", everything looked hunky dory
<rick_h_> so thought it was cool. At my local LUG a guy was demo'ing ceph and used the juju gui to 'visualize' the environment as he created it and added ceph nodes, gateway nodes, haproxy, etc
<gary_poster> rock, rick_h_ !
<rick_h_> worked pretty nice to translate his juju commands he was running to 'wtf that means' in the big picture
<bac> rick_h_, so he did it all by hand and then just viewed via the gui?
<rick_h_> bac: right
<bac> rick_h_ did you point out the obvious?
<rick_h_> he was ssh'ing into the machines to run ceph status, showed some of the config, etc
<rick_h_> bac: yea, he mentioned how you *can* do it from the gui, but he was using local charms and had the juju commands scripted out 
<bac> righto
<rick_h_> was still cool to just go to a meeting and be like "Well that looks familiar" :) 
<rick_h_> he used teh charm to deploy it into his env first 
<rick_h_> so charm'ing the gui ftw
<gary_poster> yay!
<frankban> cool
<gary_poster> Makyo, when you are around, lemme know and we'll try to arrange a quick call with you, frankban, rogpeppe, fwereade and me to see if we can quickly unblock the annotations thing
<Makyo> gary_poster, 8 minutes?
<Makyo> Would like a coffee first.
<gary_poster> Hey Makyo.  Understood.  :-)  I'll arrange something after that, thanks
<gary_poster> teknico, are you available now?
<gary_poster> oh duh
<gary_poster> today is not Thursday :-)
<gary_poster> nm teknico, sorry 
<gary_poster> Makyo, frankban call in 62 minutes hopefully, if that works with Roger (and Makyo, join #juju-dev :-) )
<frankban> gary_poster: ack, thanks
<Makyo> gary_poster, got it.  Will be there.
<gary_poster> thanks
<gary_poster> (still no confirmation from Roger though)
<hatch> aww I was deactivated from the gophers group :'( 
<Makyo> Me too.
<hatch> yikes and you're working on Go....I sense a disturbance in the force!
<gary_poster> All of us.  Not sure about meaning--seems odd--but not a practical issue.
<hatch> maybe it's now an invite only thing - you need to be invited to code Go
<hatch> ;)
<benji> me too; good, now I can throw away the go code I've been working on ;P
<hatch> lol
<frankban> me too, this means I will never have one of these: http://www.mikespook.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/gopher.jpg
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> ah! ~gophers was deactivated entirely
<gary_poster> so it's not just us :-)
<hatch> oh gary, wrecking the conspiracy theories 
<benji> my first chance at being an outcast: pfft! it's gone
<gary_poster> I know, I'm a spoilsport
<gary_poster> :-)
<hatch> benji, first chance? You must not have been a geek in school then...lol
<benji> I majored in misstating the truth for comedic effect.
<Makyo> Well played :)
<gary_poster> benji has sarcasm running through his veins, like mello yello, his favorite drink, flowing through...a straw?
<benji> LOL
<hatch> hahaha
<gary_poster> jujugui, call in 2 in guichat
<gary_poster> bac goodspud starting without you
<gary_poster> rick_h_, miss you too :-)
<rick_h_> gary_poster: all good
<teknico> bac, shall we hangout, in a few minutes maybe?
<bac> teknico: yes, i'll ping you in a few minutes
<teknico> ok
<hatch> bcsaller, I happened to have the sauce labs account info page open while you were running the tests this am and it was running the FF and Chrome tests at the same time
<hatch> so if they are using the same back end that could cause issues no?
<bcsaller> hatch: I don't *think* thats is what happens but I can read up on it. Its odd though as the tests wait for the response so they shouldn't be able to run at the same time
<hatch> yeah it may have just been spinning the other one up - but there were definitely two 'Running' flags on at the same time
<bac> benji: what is wrong with this: tb receive xmpp:nicola.larosa@gmail.com
<benji> bac: are you getting "ValueError: too many values to unpack"?
<bac> yep
<benji> if you update it should work (a new version was built 31 minutes ago with a fix)
<bac> benji: did the cl change?
<benji> nope, lack of CI caused me to unleash a bug onto the world
<teknico> benji, I'm getting no tb update though
<bac> benji: my tb is 0.4.0-1~115~qua and no update is available
<benji> hmm, let me double-check
<hatch> It doesn't look like the lbox is working so I manually triggered this to need review for merge 
<hatch> https://code.launchpad.net/~hatch/juju-gui/ci-documentation/+merge/153165
<benji> darn, it hasn't been pushed to the PPA yet, https://code.launchpad.net/~benji/+recipe/termbeamer-daily says it will take 30 minutes
<benji> you could run it from trunk; other than that I don't know what to do... wait, I could give you a file for you to replace the one with the bug
<teknico> benji, thanks, no hurry, we'll work around it for these few minutes
<benji> I regret the inconvenience, but am happy that enough people are using it that my screw up was noticed. :)
<bac> benji: glad to be part of your vast QA team!
<benji> heh
<benji> I really have to get CI set up so this doesn't happen again.
<bac> so yesterday for my flights AA was $356 and DL was a few hundred more.  today they are both $356.  i guess if you wait long enough they will all reach parity on a given route.
<teknico> bac, false alarm,  I was missing those brackets *again*, test still failing :-/
<teknico> I'll try with the wsclient
<hatch> bcsaller, any idea what the eta on that CI stuff might be? I was thinking I'd jump on the router stuff if you're going to be a while
<hatch> just to keep the boat moving :)
<bcsaller> hatch: feel free to look at it, I was going to override the afterHistoryChange event and attempt the fix there 
<hatch> alrighty - did you make any changes from trunk so far? 
<bcsaller> hatch: I don't see anything important, I'd be happy to talk things over with you if you don't see a way to make progress though and hopefully we could pair on it later, but I want to get the CI stuff working better still
<hatch> sounds good! Right now I'll browse through it and reproduce the error to see what I can come up with
<hatch> I think we have a bug in the init code for the GUI on the very first load from make devel it doesn't appear to make the websocket request
<hatch> it needs to be loaded again to do so
<hatch> has anyone else ever seen this?
<gary_poster> no
<gary_poster> jujugui, I am unable to propose a GUI branch because lbox propose, in the check, fails with the following: Failed to start mocha: Init timeout \n make: *** [test-debug] Error 255 (fuller pastebin http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5611150/).  Anybody know what is up with this?  It looks liek mocha has some kind of timer that I don't know how to configure.  Note that make test-debug works finr from the commandline
<bcsaller> gary_poster: that can be intermittent, usually retrying works
<benji> gary_poster: teknico had this problem on Friday at the sprint; we investigated until it went away 
<teknico> gary_poster, I'm having the same problem, and make test-debug times out too
<teknico> benji, it didn't really go away, it just occasionally succeeds :-)
<gary_poster> ok will retry bcsaller.  This has happened a few times already.  benji, teknico interesting.  :-/  I'll look a little deeper if I can
<benji> s/went away/(temporarily) went away/
<teknico> also, in weekly discuss we have a card saying "Remove test-debug from lbox check?" to which I'd emphatically reply "yes" :-)
<gary_poster> https://github.com/metaskills/mocha-phantomjs/blob/master/lib/mocha-phantomjs.coffee#L112 ...
<gary_poster> I don't agree in theory, but looking forward to the discussion.
<teknico> rather than removing it we could swap it out for make test-prod, which works reliably
<gary_poster> We do both
<gary_poster> which is appropriate if we want both to work after commits
<hatch> I have run into that issue before, usually trying again and it works
<hatch> :)
<rick_h_> yea, I only get that very infrequently. I've only had it once during a local test run and once during an lbox run.
<gary_poster> .option('-t, --timeout <timeout>', 'specify the test startup timeout to use', parseInt, 6000)
<gary_poster> ...
<rick_h_> I'd not thought it so widespread
<gary_poster> I have never encountered before.  I assume it is tied to the number of files/amount of code we have
<gary_poster> hm, increasing timeout does not help.  we appear to have some kind of intermittent hang?
<gary_poster> timeout clearly is being honored
<gary_poster> interesting
<hatch> faster computers!
<hatch> looks like we all need to requisition new computers to be able to do our jobs...
<gary_poster> neither phantom nor mocha-phantom have any kind of verbosity flag :-/
<gary_poster> as I said, that doesn't seem to be the problem here
<gary_poster> it's a hang of some sort
<hatch> no...it is...new computers....;)
<gary_poster> or something else that takes > 20 seconds
<gary_poster> heh
<hatch> but yeah, I have nothing to add here other than every time it happens to me I run it again and it works the second time
<hatch> I haven't looked into it
<gary_poster> virtually consistent for me.  and make test-debug now fails as well, which it was not before
<hatch> hmm that's odd
<hatch> jcsackett, am i supposed to re-review that branch? 
<jcsackett> hatch: only if you want to, i was pushing up changes requested for rick_h_.
<hatch> jcsackett, hmm - I see that you went away from widget to base but aren't using any base methods....is this going to be expanded at some point?
<hatch> or is it pretty much done?
<jcsackett> hatch: not sure. there's some work with a view that will use this, and i don't know if it will need to be updated then.
<rick_h_> hatch: it'll be wrapped in a Y.View() in the future. It's just a wrapper for prettyprint.js
<jcsackett> rick_h_: it's a *little* more than that man, don't go hurting my feelings now. :-P
<rick_h_> hatch: the old code needed to be passed an ATTR for the file content and I didn't want to hold onto the file content in JS memory since it's not needed to be reused/etc
<rick_h_> jcsackett: trying to simplify for hatch :P
<hatch> oh ok - in that case you can probably get away from Y.Base entirely and go with a Object.create() on a constructor fn
<hatch> Y.Base is pretty heavy - and if you aren't using any of it's lifecycle methods then there is really no bennefit 
<jcsackett> hatch: you just like throwing entirely new ways to do things at me.
<jcsackett> :-P
<hatch> benefit
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, that's true. I guess we can go all the way down and then if we do need something once it's wrapped in the view add it back into play.
<hatch> jcsackett, haha - best way to learn ;)
<jcsackett> so, Object.create syntax is documented where now?
<gary_poster> teknico, does this let make test-debug run for you?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5611209/
<hatch> jcsackett, one second
<teknico> gary_poster, I just lot mo' fancier breakage from our friendly "lbox submit": http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5611208/
<teknico> gary_poster, I'll try
<hatch> jcsackett, https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/JavaScript/Reference/Global_Objects/Object/create 
<hatch> and it's being used in assets/routing.js 
<hatch> jcsackett, it's basically the ES5 way of doing Y.Base.create
<hatch> and if you want to know the old school manual way of doing it
<hatch> http://fromanegg.com/post/41107863511/prototypes-and-class-like-objects-in-javascript
<hatch> you can read that blog post, and the previous one
<rick_h_> jcsackett: and at this point might as well add it to the prettify wrapper and stick it on a namespace so it's one module vs two.
<hatch> I haven't had time to write the followup
<jcsackett> right, i'll just kill fileviewer at this point.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: basically after the point point, assign a helper to a namespace the module provides and we can use thast
<rick_h_> jcsackett: sorry :(
<rick_h_> lol, point point...after the "paste point"
<teknico> gary_poster, yes, with that change make test-debug worked thrice out of three
<jcsackett> rick_h_: so to be clear, we'll just update Y.prettify.prettyPrint to take code and container?
<gary_poster> teknico, for your first and last error I'm guessing that's just because you have the test server already running.  For the rest...I dunno.
<gary_poster> yay teknico!
<jcsackett> hatch, you good with that idea?
<teknico> gary_poster, shall I commit to the code? pretty please? :-)
<gary_poster> OK, you are trying to submit, right?  see if it works now
<gary_poster> teknico, yes :-)
<rick_h_> jcsackett: so in https://codereview.appspot.com/7762045/patch/11001/12004 add a helper function on the ns
<rick_h_> ns.render_to_node(node, code) kind of thing
<jcsackett> rick_h_: ok.
<hatch> jcsackett, sure - it wasn't my intention to say your approach was wrong, just pointing out an alternative approach
<hatch> I'll let you go whichever approach you feel best suits your task
<jcsackett> hatch: well, but if we're going to object.create, there's the questino of do we even need the object.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: definitely still check out Object.create though, good stuff :)
<jcsackett> when i was thinking we stored the code, we needed an object. i think after rick's suggestion it's clear we just need a fn.
<hatch> that's valid - I don't know the end goal of what you're doing :)
<hatch> gary_poster, FYI while Ben fights with the CI issues I have taken over the NS router issues - first step is to convert it into an extension, so that's what I'm working on now
<gary_poster> cool hatch sounds good
<teknico> ooh, branch landed, coool :-)
<teknico> I'm buying a faster computer anyway ;-)
<rick_h_> teknico: has the right of it. If tests are too slow, need a faster ssd and more ram!
<hatch> lol faster ssd
<teknico> nope, not OCZ, not going there :-P
 * hatch has an OCZ ssd
<hatch> it was the cheapest :P
<teknico> "OCZ: the MySQL of storage"
<hatch> rofl
<hatch> so does that mean 'general use and reliable' ? ;)
<teknico> not exactly :-)
<rick_h_> intel or bust! :P
<hatch> haha
<teknico> it means "gimme speed now! who cares if your data will be there tomorrow?"
<gary_poster> writing to /dev/null is pretty fast, I think
<hatch> good thing I have a 3tb synology nas with it's own backup ;)
<hatch> gary_poster, lol
<gary_poster> hatch, bcsaller would appreciate a review of https://codereview.appspot.com/7703047 when you get a chance.  This is the GUI code needed to get the charm to behave as I think we want.
 * gary_poster lunches
<hatch> okee
<bac> guihelp: anyone have time for a quick review of my gui-only 'get service' branch?  https://codereview.appspot.com/7777045/
<bcsaller> bac: on it
<bac> thx
<bac> i'm reviewing gary_poster's.  don't see a card for it.
<hatch> bac, yep I can do that
<bac> thanks hatch
<hatch> bac, review done!
<bac> thanks hatch
<hatch> gary_poster, review done!
<gary_poster> thanks hatch, bac, and bcsaller!
<bac> bcsaller & hatch, thanks for your review comments.  it isn't clear to me what you suggest we do wrt the bind.  if not 'this' then what?
<bac> if not now, when?  if not us, who?
<bcsaller> bac: I think we should document that 'this' isn't meaningful to the callback, its most likely not whats expected
<bac> bcsaller: since the context is not used in the callback, can i just pass null?
<bcsaller> bac: I don't think so, no, its just worth noting in the docs I think. 
<bac> bcsaller: null works...at least in the tests
<bcsaller> bac: I guess that would make it clear, this.<anything> will fail for the most part now
<bac> yep
<bac> i'll document it too
<bac> i just thought we needed to bind *something*
<gary_poster> bcsaller, the CI tests are with trunk, right?  Not the most recent release?
<gary_poster> that would seem like the right place to start :-)
<bcsaller> gary_poster: they will be, if you look in the CI config you can see the custom branch we're using pre-merge
<gary_poster> bcsaller, ok cool thanks
<hatch> lunching
<benji> wierd, the go regex library does a "search" when you ask for a "match" and there is no way to actually get a "match"
<bcsaller> at least I see whats happening with the CI test now, that too way too long to figure out
<bcsaller> benji: it doesn't support ^ at the start?
<benji> bcsaller: it does, but that also means that you are forced to use them, making combining regular expressions harder (you have be continually stripping off or adding on ^ and $)
<bac> white smoke!
<bac> how long until the cathedral bells start up?
<bac> guess the bishop here doesn't have the NYT app
<benji> bac: I assume that means there is white smoke somewhere in the world.
<bcsaller> at least I see whats happening with the CI test now, that too way too long to figure out. Not sure how to properly handle it either 
<bcsaller> hatch: got a second to talk through this?
<bac> and the bells have started
<hatch> sure one minute let me get to my comp
<hatch> white smoke...bells? what are our CI tests passing? :P
<bac> yes, saucelabs is going old school
<hatch> lol
<hatch> bcsaller, ok in guichat?
<bcsaller> I am 
<rogpeppe> benji: you could always do a FindIndex and check that the returned indexes cover the whole string
<benji> rogpeppe: that is a possability.
<rogpeppe> benji: unfortunately that assumes that the regexps match with leftmost-longest, which i don't think they do.
<rogpeppe> benji: (you can get that functionality in tip, but that won't help much)
<rogpeppe> benji: in general, i just add ^ and $ as appropriate
<bac> gary_poster: did you check uistage after landing your branch?  it's dead now...one of us did it.  :)
<gary_poster> bac, no, thanks and sorry.  almost certainly me, with a conflict in config.  will look
<bac> gary_poster: i've done it
<bac> restarting now
<gary_poster> thank you bac.  conflict?
<bac> it was you.  :)  i meant to add a reminder during the review but forgot
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> sorry and thanks again.  my "card" was the charm card, since that's what this is for, but should have made another.
<bac> happy now
<gary_poster> yay
<hatch> ugh it's getting warm enough for the door to door sales people
 * hatch hopes for -40 again
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> interesting, -40C == -40F?
<hatch> yeah - see at -40 even Americans know to stay the F inside
<hatch> rofl
<hatch> oh sometimes I crack myself up :P
<rick_h_> it was -5C earlier...had some fun ice on the way to day care
<hatch> around freezing is the worst because then you get black ice
<rick_h_> woot, up to a light and sunny -2.5C
<hatch> at least when it's really cold the ice isn't hidden
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, right at the end of the subdivision I got to keep on going wheeeee
<hatch> haha
<rick_h_> I now know the new car can make it in/out of a ditch nicely :)
<hatch> lol - no car can get out of a ditch here unfortunately
<hatch> usually a couple feet of snow in them
<hatch> My real question is....who goes door to door at 1:30PM? Don't they know people work during the day?
<benji> casing the joint?  (most home burglaries happen during the day when no one is home)
<hatch> entirely possible
<hatch> My guess is that they were from one of the many churches in the area
<hatch> I think there are 5 different kinds within a mile or so
<hatch> actually there are 3 all on the same corner
<hatch> well...intersection
<benji> hrm, go doesn't have negative indexing (i.e., my_string[:-1])
<hatch> that's a good thing...no?
<hatch> wait, nm I misread
<hatch> :)
<bac> gary_poster: i went ahead and moved the "'deploy' in juju-core" card.  if rog wants retroactive changes i'll have to do another card anyway to avoid confusion
<gary_poster> +1 bac
<hatch> hmm 64 failures after moving the ns routing code into it's own module
<hatch> me thinks the tests r broken ;)
<hatch> oh 52 this time....
<hatch> hmmm
<hatch> and now 2
 * hatch is confused
<hatch> ok it looks like it's decided on 2
<hatch> Makyo, did you ever figure out how to get console logs working in mocha?
<Makyo> hatch, Didn't have time to look into it, sorry :/
<hatch> no problem
<hatch> yay they all pass
<bac> call me crazy, but i don't think this file should be in our tree: state/api/apiserver.go.THIS
<gary_poster> CRAZY!
<bac> doh
<hatch> you're crazy!
<hatch> haha
<hatch> oh I was too slow
<bac> oh, i know, to regain sanity i'll check in OTHER too
<gary_poster> lol
<hatch> does the file actually end in an uppercase THIS ?
<Makyo> That's how bzr does conflicts.  You get a THIS, OTHER, and BASE
<Makyo> But you can bzr revert state/api/apiserver.go.THIS if you get a conflict.  Just ran into that.
<Makyo> s/revert/resolve
<hatch> ohh I knew that
<hatch> I swear!
<Makyo> I was gettin "  Conflict adding file state/apiserver/api_test.go.BASE.  Moved existing file to state/apiserver/api_test.go.BASE.moved." and resolve fixed that, FWIW
<Makyo> On a bunch of files.
<Makyo> Happened when I switched without committing
 * Makyo rambles.  Could go on for hours.
<hatch> my computer jumps about 15C when I lbox propose haha
<hatch> could I get a review of https://codereview.appspot.com/7757046/ plz it's about a 1000+ln diff but most of that is copy/paste 
<hatch> I lied, I'm that good and wrote 1000 lines of code today
<gary_poster> :-)
<hatch> haha
<gary_poster> I'm looking hatch, while waiting on the charm...again...
<hatch> gary_poster, are you deploying it on canonistack?
<hatch> and thanks
<gary_poster> hatch, no, ec2.  but the tests run, and then they fail, and that took half an hour, and you don't really have diagnostics, so you have to bring the charm up again outside of the tests and investigate, which takes time, and then everything is fine, so you try a different configuration, which takes time...I'm just complaining :-)
<hatch> haha yup, that's what we were doing during the sprint
<hatch> it takes a toll....mentally 
<hatch> haha
<gary_poster> hey hatch, you up for a call?  I think I understand everything in your branch...well, almost everything :-P...but I want to ask some questions.  guichat?
<hatch> yeah sure
<hatch> Makyo, ol buddy ol pal.... any chance I could get a review on my nsRouter > extension branch? :-)
<Makyo> hatch, need to walkadoggy, can it wait until I get back?  Still have an hour and a half until EOD
<hatch> oh yeah for sure 
<hatch> :) thanks
<Makyo> Back in a few, then.
<hatch> jcsackett, review done!
<jcsackett> hatch: thanks!
<hatch> bcsaller, were you successful with the ip caching method? 
<bcsaller> hatch: I might be, its take a couple rounds to get right, it wasn't passing through the env properly before
<hatch> ahh, yeah it's such a slow moving process
<hatch> thanks for the review Makyo 
<Makyo> Thanks for the branch :_
<Makyo> :)
<hatch> hmm what's the process for resolving lbox merge conflicts? Was it merge in trunk first then submit?
<gary_poster> yes hatch
<hatch> ok thanks, just wanted to confirm
<hatch> does anyone know of any 'build your own website' services that are any good?
<hatch> person I know is looking to put together a quick site for a rental
<gary_poster> hatch http://www.squarespace.com/ may be more than what the person wants but I had good luck with them for a friend
<hatch> great thanks I'll pass that off
<hatch> the only thing I had was templatemonster.com + wordpress host
<hatch> :)
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> hatch, what's the rietveld for your CI doc branch?  Don't see it on card
<hatch> it wouldn't rietveld it kept giving me errors about a diff
<hatch> I manually requested a merge - I'll grab the link
<hatch> https://code.launchpad.net/~hatch/juju-gui/ci-documentation/+merge/153165
<hatch> I think I will make a couple small changes though
<hatch> I want to add a link to the wiki with our u/p's for the various services
<gary_poster> ok hatch, lemme know when that's up and will review.  maybe not tonight. :-)
<gary_poster> charm landed btw
<hatch> great!
#juju-gui 2013-03-14
 * benji reboots
<benji> This is the second time I couldn't use -bug with lbox because I get this error: error: ERROR: Failed to update bug task: Server returned 400 and body: milestone_link: Constraint not satisfied.
<gary_poster> benji, maybe that would mean something to bac or Curtis?  Sounds registry-related.
<benji> It may, I'll check.
<bac> it may be the bug isn't linked to a milestone
<bac> may be worth looking at a bug that lbox creates and see if it is linked vs the pre-exisint one you're trying to use
<bac> on juju-core i don't have permission to manage milestones, priorities, etc on bugs
<bac> </randomideas>
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, great that the next two megawatcher branches landed.  In https://codereview.appspot.com/7727045/diff/5001/state/megawatcher.go  OLD line 13 you deleted a comment that we would need the last revid in the struct.  Is that not true (anymore?), or did you just remove an unnecessary note about the future?
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: looking
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: it's still TODO. in fact, the revno is added in the next branch in the pipeline
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, cool :-) thanks
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: BTW even though i've submitted, any comments from yourself would be very welcome.
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: i can easily make fixes in upcoming branches
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, understood and thanks.  I looked over 241 last night and didn't see anything other than that question.  I'm re-reviewing now and then will look at 242
<gary_poster> +1 on change from Remove to Removed in changes btw.  that inconsistency that we introduced bothered me
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: cool
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: in fact that change was just merging the two Delta implementations which should already have been together, i think.
<gary_poster> yeah, I noticed that
<gary_poster> did we do that?  sorry, if so
<gary_poster> I mean, have two copies of the Delta
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: i dunno. somewhere between us, i think.
<gary_poster> :-) cool
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: it doesn't matter
<hatch> morning
<Makyo> Herro.
<gary_poster> hiya
<hatch> after hours of frustration I was able to get my osx > ubuntu vm nfs working
<teknico> gary_poster, do we have our call now?
<gary_poster> teknico, we do, and I'm even in the chat room now :-)
<gary_poster> from calendar
 * hatch wonders if gary_poster is always in guichat just hanging out
<gary_poster> heh no hatch, just seems that way :-)
<hatch> ohh ok ;)
<gary_poster> teknico, I lost you again
<gary_poster> oops
<gary_poster> jujugui call now in guichat
<bac> re: "leave your camera home" http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/04/business/media/photojournalists-in-oakland-face-epidemic-of-camera-robberies.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0
<gary_poster> bcsaller, I forgot that we needed the VPN running to see it :-)
<gary_poster> the link you gave I mean
<bcsaller> yeah, should have mentioned it 
<bcsaller> I haven't turned the VPN off since the sprint though
<bcsaller> gary_poster: at the bottom of that log is Charm panel False Deploy Button False which is the output of is_displayed on those elements. .click doesn't work when thats false 
<gary_poster> :-( gotcha
<rick_h_> gary_poster: ping for round 2 
<gary_poster> ack rick_h_ .  jujugui, if anyone wants to join discussion with rick_h_ come over to guichat
<hatch> so now that I'll be sshing into my vm what shell window manager do you guys prefer? screen?
<rick_h_> tmux, the pragmatic programmers book is really good intro.
<teknico_> hatch, or byobu if you want a nice wrapper to either of them
<hatch> rick_h_: so why tmux over screen?
<rick_h_> hatch: so honestly a big part was the book got me over the hurdle for scripting/using it
<rick_h_> I can't claim to have ever mastered screen, but my sense is that tmux is more scriptable more easily
<rick_h_> so for instance, this is how I work on jujugui: /bin/tgui http://paste.mitechie.com/show/899/
<rick_h_> it's scripted startup for a tmux session with 4 windows all setup in the right directory to start work named for function
<hatch> oh that's pretty cool
<rick_h_> tgui && ta jujugui (aliased in my .zshrc to tmux attach -t) gets me started in my day
<gary_poster> "j u j u g u i" pings us all :-)
<rick_h_> bah, my apoligies. As someone that doesn't see it I don't realize it. 
<gary_poster> np :-)
<benji> For future projects we should add an explicit "ping" to the ping-the-world keyword.
<hatch> should we though?
<hatch> :)
<rogpeppe> benji: i just gave you a review. there's one issue we need to solve though. (https://codereview.appspot.com/7554046/diff/1/state/apiserver/api_test.go#newcode404)
<benji> rogpeppe: cool, I'll take a look right now
 * gary_poster heads to agile meetup lunch.  biab
<hatch> rick_h_ you're flying into SFO you said?
<rick_h_> hatch: rgr
<hatch> I can't fly out of OAK without flying a milk run so I was hoping SFO wasn't too far away
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, 55min http://goo.gl/maps/kVzHQ
<hatch> oh that should be alright then
<rick_h_> hatch: yep, just watch out for time of day. Transit shuts down after 1am and starts around 4am
<hatch> ahh]
<hatch> so in sshing into my vm and trying to bzr pull I'm given a permission denied error because the keyring is locked (I'm assuming)
<hatch> any way I can get that to request a pw?
<rick_h_> hmm, it auto does that for me. is python-gnomekeyring installed? `dpkg -l | grep keyring`
<hatch> that it is
<hatch> it of course works while in the vm via a gui window
<rick_h_> yea, I know what you're talking about. I've hit it before but don't recall 'fixing' it. Just it asking for a keyring password the first time and setting it up
<rick_h_> abently might know for sure but he's out today
<hatch> alright well I'll make a note to research it tonight
<hatch> thx
<rick_h_> goodspud: ping, any requirements we know about for the charm icons we need to make sure to put to paper in the docs?
<rick_h_> goodspud: we're going to require a icon.svg in the charm, so does size/etc matter at that point?
<goodspud> rick_h_, svg files should be scalable. We have specific sizes for different presentations of the icons ( 32, 48, 64, 96, 160 ) but if it's a well constructed SVG it should scale to all those sizes
<rick_h_> goodspud: ok, if you come across any 'guidelines' we should share with charm authors please let me know so we can make sure we get those into the docs for them.
<rick_h_> hatch: speaking of abentley :)
<abentley> rick_h_: Hi.
<hatch> haha
<rick_h_> abentley: hatch was having bzr + keyring issues on a vm he's ssh'd into. Do you have super secret knowledge of how that works? 
<rick_h_> abentley: I've always just had it prompt me for a keyring pass and start working
<goodspud> rick_h_, our designer (Greg... who hates IRC so you can't ping him) is going to produce a series of style guides and guidelines "at some stage"
<rick_h_> goodspud: ok, well we're adding the support and starting to work with charm authors to make sure 13.04 isn't a giant page of 'no icon available' default images. So the sooner the better. 
<rick_h_> goodspud: we're working with jcastro to help us work with upstream authors
<abentley> rick_h_: I'm not sure what would cause that.  Was this with GPG or SSH?
<hatch> I'm ssh'd into the machine
<rick_h_> abentley: assuming it's bzr + ssh? hatch, more details?
<hatch> yeah I'm ssh'd into the vm
<rick_h_> hatch: and what command were you running exacly?
<hatch> when I tried bzr pull I got 'permission denied public key'
<hatch> `bzr pull`
<goodspud> rick_h_, the juju design team has a catch-up meeting tomorrow morning so I'll raise it then
<rick_h_> goodspud: thanks! appreciate it. So many moving parts to sync. 
<abentley> hatch: Could be a username issue.  Is your username on that machine the same as you normally use?
<hatch> nope totally different
<hatch> although I ssh'd using my typical username on the vm
<goodspud> rick_h_, absolutely. We can't leave our charm authors and Jorge without help
<abentley> Are you pulling from Launchpad?
<hatch> yes
<hatch> I had to go into the vm and bzr pull - it poped up the gui keyring unlock window
<hatch> then pulled
<hatch> even now I can't bzr pull from the ssh
<abentley> hatch: Your LP userid is hatch?
<hatch> yes
<abentley> hatch: Could you try "bzr info bzr+ssh://hatch@bazaar.launchpad.net/~abentley/bzrtools/bzrtools.dev" please?
<hatch> permission denied from the ssh; works from the vm
<abentley> hatch: I don't understand.
<abentley> hatch: what is "the ssh"?
<hatch> my ssh'd terminal window into the vm
<abentley> hatch: Okay, did you enable agent forwarding when you sshed?
<abentley> hatch: (agent forwarding can be enabled with -A )
<hatch> I didn't, just checking the config
<hatch> looks like no - let me give that a go
<hatch> same error
<abentley> hatch: but it works in the VM's terminal window?  Odd.
<hatch> yeah that's what I thought haha
<abentley> hatch: can you check whether agent forwarding is disabled in the VM's ssh server?  It's "ForwardAgent" in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<hatch> it's commented out
<abentley> hatch: uncomment it and set it to yes.
<abentley> hatch: Then "sudo service reload ssh"
<abentley> hatch: Then log in again with -A
<abentley> s/log in/ssh in/
<hatch> heh connection refused
<hatch> sec ssh might not be running
<abentley> hatch: sudo service ssh start
<hatch> yeah when I do that it tells me the id  but then when I grep ps all I get is ssh-agent
<abentley> hatch: You should be able to see what's going on in /var/log/daemon.log
<hatch> when I remove that line it starts working again
<hatch> oy
<hatch> that file is empty heh
<abentley> hatch: Odd.
<hatch> yeah this is pretty standard for me - my sysadmin luck is negative
<hatch> :)
<abentley> hatch: Is the private key also on the vm?
<hatch> oh sure - I used to use the VM to code in
<abentley> hatch: Could you try sshing into the vm, then using ssh-add to add the key?
<hatch> that did it
<hatch> :)
<abentley> hatch: Okay.  Now we should fix your LP username permanently.
<abentley> hatch: I think the simplest way is "bzr lp-login hatch"
<abentley> hatch: After that, try ""bzr info bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~abentley/bzrtools/bzrtools.dev" (i.e. without the @hatch)
<hatch> that works
<hatch> spews out a bunch of auth-agent stuff
<abentley> Okay, try your original pull.
<hatch> great and we are now working!
<hatch> thanks :)
<abentley> Good stuff.
<abentley> You're welcome.
<hatch> can you explain what the issue was?
<hatch> as in why the key wasn't being applied by default?
<abentley> hatch: The issue was that your SSH username was not "hatch".
<hatch> ohh
<abentley> hatch: So your key didn't match your username.
<hatch> ahh I gotcha that makes perfect sense
 * hatch wishes for helpful error messages
<hatch> thanks again :D
<rick_h_> hatch: got a sec to chat subapps?
<abentley> hatch: np.
<hatch> rick_h_ see u in guichat
<hatch> bcsaller: should I plan on working on the CI tomorrow?
<bcsaller> hatch: I am about to propose what I have, I think should go with it, I have the one failing IE test as conditional now
<bcsaller> hatch: last two runs were successful
<hatch> oh excellent!
<gary_poster> great bcsaller.  were you able to isolate the problem to file a bug with selenium?
<gary_poster> or come to some other longer term plan?
<hatch> jujugui FYI Node 0.10 was released keep an eye out for odd errors in our build processes please :)
<gary_poster> uh oh :-) 
<bcsaller> gary_poster: at this point I only commented it in the code. I think creating an isolated test might be a good next step, not sure though. 
<gary_poster> k
<bac> gary is our call in 12 minutes or 60*n+12 minutes?
<gary_poster> bac, 11, unless that's a problem
<bac> nope, just didn't know if it shifted
<gary_poster> cool, yeah
<hatch> lunching
<hatch> back
<hatch> bcsaller: I can assume that this code works as advertised right? You're not going to make me test it are you? :P
<gary_poster> lol
<bcsaller> funny
<hatch> haha
<gary_poster> I'll try it :-) at leats in an ec2 environment
<bcsaller> I think its possible there are intermittent failures, but the last two runs went fine.
<gary_poster> bcsaller, is it trivial for us to have jenkins email us on duccess/fail?
<gary_poster> success, even
<gary_poster> hatch, where is your doc branch?
<hatch> https://code.launchpad.net/~hatch/juju-gui/ci-documentation
<gary_poster> ty
<rick_h_> curses! mifi hangs when I'm in the middlsle of a lbox propose
<bcsaller> gary_poster: didn't see that message but yes, there are outgoing options, email and IRC both maybe configured it looks like
<gary_poster> bcsaller, ow that would be great.  trying out the test now on ec2
<rick_h_> hatch: jcsackett if you guys get a few min please? https://codereview.appspot.com/7554047
<hatch> I'm on it
<rick_h_> hatch: ty much kind sir
<rick_h_> hatch: if you know how I can make the test more Mock friendly then cool, but failed to see a good way so went full bore with app/subapp objects.
<hatch> sure I'll take a look
<hatch> I would also like to see these changes reflected in the subapp scaffold branch
<hatch> any chance after this lands you can copy/paste the changes there?
<rick_h_> ah, ok and this doesn't do anything to the charm yet obviously
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, diff isn't too big there at all. 
<jcsackett> rick_h_: looking now as well.
<rick_h_> hatch: though can't you just merge trunk into the scaffold branch once it lands?
<rick_h_> I guess you'd get the browser subapp in there as well, but meh
<hatch> yeah I was hoping to keep it 'clean'
<hatch> could we merge this commit in?
<hatch> I know how to do it in git but not bzr
<hatch> :)
<rick_h_> h/me wants git cherry-pick :/
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: next branch *nearly* ready - one test still to be written (most recent test usefully bailed out some lurking bugs, making me quite happy)
<rick_h_> gary_poster: so heads up. I was going to create cards on your board for this config change and for the follow up tweak to the juju-gui charm but I don't have perms. I'm not sure if it matters to you or not?
<hatch> rick_h_ darn I saw your merge code and was hoping Y.mix had a blacklist....sadly only whitelist :(
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: should be ready by the time you come online tomorrow :-)
<gary_poster> rick_h_, will give you perms
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: 'cos that's my eod
<rick_h_> hatch: yea :(
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, awesome!  Will be out tomorrow but will check
<bac> hatch: what are you trying to do?
<hatch> bac: merge two objects witch a blacklist of property names
<bac> i don't understand
<bac> this is a bzr problem?
<hatch> nope
<rick_h_> bac: no, just I've got an update he wants in a side branch he doesn't want to pull all of trunk into
<bac> hatch: you could just merge the specific revision from rick_h_'s branch...  but i'm sure you know that.  nm.
<hatch> that's what I meant, I know how to do that in git, I don't know how in bzr....YET!
<rick_h_> bac yea, I figure I'll do a patch and apply it to his branch
<gary_poster> rick_h_, you and orange have perms
<rick_h_> bac: I didn't think bzr supported a 'cherr-pick-like' single commit merge
<rick_h_> gary_poster: thanks, will add cards on your board as well then. 
<gary_poster> cool
<bac> from 'bzr help merge': To merge the changes introduced by 82, without previous changes:
<rick_h_> gary_poster: this is all story1 stuff? /me isn't caught up on the board terminology
<bac>         bzr merge -r 81..82 ../bzr.dev
<rick_h_> bac: cool, will try it
<gary_poster> rick_h_, sorry this is for orange?  you would be maintenance for us (top lane).  Maybe we should have separate lane for orange stuff.  I'm on call, so let's talk about after
<rick_h_> gary_poster: k, going to EOD but yea it's adding features to subapp for our use
<gary_poster> rick_h_, ok top lane
<rick_h_> gary_poster: rgr, thanks
<rick_h_> thanks jcsackett. 
<jcsackett> rick_h_: yw.
<rick_h_> hatch: packing up for EOD but will look at any comments later tonight. Thanks for looking things over. 
<hatch> np thanks for writing that
<hatch> bac: excellent
<rick_h_> bah, camel case. retraining is hard
<hatch> rick_h_ lol the funny part is half of your stuff IS camelCased haha
<rick_h_66> I'm trying! 
<jcsackett> hatch: it's still unatural to camelcase variables. that's for method names. :-P
<hatch> jcsackett: yeah when I was writing python at the sprint I was always going back and adding in _ haha
 * jcsackett laughs
<gary_poster> hatch, I reviewed https://code.launchpad.net/~hatch/juju-gui/ci-documentation/+merge/153165 .
<gary_poster> make some changes, get one more reviewer, and you have a landing. :-)
<hatch> thank yous
<hatch> :)
 * gary_poster is tired
 * hatch hands gary a coffee
<gary_poster> so long folks!  Have a great Friday and weekend!  See you Monday
<gary_poster> :-)
<hatch> you too!
<gary_poster> thanks
<m_3> gary_poster: hey, do y'all have a team review process before changes land in lp:~juju-gui/charms/precise/juju-gui/trunk?
<m_3> gary_poster: or is the charm review-queue the first review pass on anything
<m_3> doh, just read backscroll
<m_3> gary_poster: nm... catch you on the flipside
<benji> m_3: yes, we do reviews of the charm; the "Checklist for Preparing for a Review" section of https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~juju-gui/juju-gui/trunk/view/head:/docs/process.rst largely applies
<m_3> benji: thanks!
<benji> np
#juju-gui 2013-03-15
<rogpeppe> if anyone wants to take a look at the latest allWatcher CL, it's here: https://codereview.appspot.com/7594048/
<rick_h_> gary_poster: the hacking doc doesn't mention submitting changes to the charm. I'm looking to just self-review/land the changes https://code.launchpad.net/~rharding/charms/precise/juju-gui/subapp_config/+merge/153557 is there a process I need to make sure I follow? e.g. is there a tarmac/test runner for the charm?
<benji> rick_h_: Gary is out of the office today.  I'm not completely sure what the charm landing procedure is, but I'm sure there are tests and reviews.  Let me look real quick and see if anything jumps out at me.
<rick_h_> doh gary_poster is out today isn't he
<rick_h_> benji: thanks, yea there are tests, and instructinos for running locally. 
<rick_h_> benji: but curious for this small change if it's safe to merge with trunk and push directly or if something mechanical should be looking/doing that?
<rick_h_> benji: we don't run tarmac on our charm, but it doesn't have the nice tests you guys have so figured it might be here.
<benji> nope, there is not automation as of yet
<rick_h_> benji: ah ok cool then. 
<benji> jujugui: call in 3
<rick_h_> hatch: https://code.launchpad.net/~rharding/juju-gui/subapp_updaet is my changes applied to your subapp branch. You can pull them in from there if you'd like. Sorry for the typo in the name. Can't seem to type today.
<hatch> ahh very cool thanks
<rick_h_> goodspud: so on icon related notes. Is there someone we can ping to make charmworld/juju-gui leaders by examples and getting something fancy in .svg for our charms?
<goodspud> rick_h_  I'd love to say yes but our designer hasn't adopted IRC as an acceptable form of communication
<goodspud> BUT he has just recently discovered his work email
<rick_h_> goodspud: is there someone I should send an email to?
<goodspud> greg.viercant@canonical.com
<rick_h_> lol
<hatch> lol!!
<rick_h_> goodspud: thanks, I shall begin ancient ineffecient communication patterns with said person :)
<goodspud> He's got a bit of work to do today but he's going to produce some documentation re icons on Monday
<hatch> no irc means they can claim the 'email got lost'
<hatch> :)
<goodspud> I sit beside him... cc me into it
<goodspud> rick_h_, you could describe IRC as ancient as well couldn't you? Even older than email?
<hatch> ooo he's got you there
<rick_h_> is it? I figured email came first. After all I'm not counting finger on an old unix system as irc 
 * rick_h_ heads to wikipedia
<hatch> 1982 SMTP
<hatch> 1988 IRC
<hatch> OOO
<hatch> soo close
<rick_h_> email 1982 and irc 1988
<rick_h_> I win!
<goodspud> Damn it!
<hatch> yeah except I totally wiki faster than you
<hatch> :P
<rick_h_> must be that fancy canadian internet
<goodspud> I accept defeat
<hatch> it's ok as time goes on, the difference becomes negligable
<hatch> negligible even
<hatch> people who research dino's even thing 1M years is no big deal
<hatch> :P
<arosales> retrospective this week?
<hatch> sure thing, when are you thinking?
<rick_h_> I thought there was none due to the people out.
<hatch> well there wasn't - but we could if people had things they wanted to complain about ;)
<goodspud> arosales, Gary said yesterday that we'd skip the weekly meeting because half of the people are away
<arosales> goodspud: ah, ok 
<goodspud> But, up to those who are still around really
 * arosales wasn't aware of the yesterday's comments
<goodspud> I can certainly tell you all where we are at in the design deparment
<arosales> no need to meet on my account or anything. I wasn't aware of the logistics.
 * arosales puts headset up
<goodspud> arolsaes, no worries. Just know that everything is alright.
<goodspud> (hopefully)
<hatch> rick_h_ I saw you merged in that charm code - I THINK that we are supposed to tag things like that as trivial before merging...I don't know where or how, but I saw Ben do that during the sprint
<rick_h_> hatch: ah, sorry. 
<hatch> oh it's no problem, I don't even know if that's true - I just saw him do it
<hatch> haha
<hatch> :)
<goodspud> rick_h_, regarding your email....
<goodspud> You're asking for an icon for the Juju GUI Charm
<goodspud> AND
<goodspud> One for the charm store/charm world?
<goodspud> (assuming there is not Charm for deploying the Charm Store?)
<rick_h_> goodspud: so I think for now the primary one is the Gui since it'll be front/center
<rick_h_> there's talk of people doing their own charm stores at some point, and I'm working on both projects atm so I figured I'd ask for both :)
<rick_h_> goodspud: but both are charms from canonical and I assume at some point we'd want some sort of icons for things we put out there. 
<goodspud> rick_h_. OK. We have our branding icon for the Canonical Charm Store (it's the 4 j's in a rosetta pattern). Mark liked it so we've stuck with it
<rick_h_> goodspud: cool
<goodspud> rick_h_, but yes we could definitely work on an icon for the Juju GUI charm itself
<rick_h_> goodspud: awesome! appreciate it. 
<goodspud> rick_h_, I'll beat our designer into submission and chain him to his desk until he does it
<goodspud> PS: I'm only saying this because he's not on IRC
<hatch> lol
<rick_h_> goodspud: make sure he gets occassional crackers and cheese. We're not cruel people :)
<goodspud> rick_h_, He's from "Up Norf" so I'l lthrow in some breaded scampi and chips
<rick_h_> ah, yea I don't speak 'over the pond'. I'll try to get some reading time in this weekend.
<hatch> it would be awesome if we could trigger our charm tests via the gui
<goodspud> rick_h_, I've been here 6 years and I'm still getting used to it
<hatch> goodspud: where are you originally from?
<goodspud> hatch, a small country I like to call "Godzone" but the rest of the world calls "New Zealand"
<hatch> lol
<goodspud> hatch, the locals call it "Aotearoa"  -  the and of the long white cloud
<goodspud> er, *land
<hatch> so it's always cloudy there?
<goodspud> Yep
<goodspud> Except at the moment... it's suffering a drought
<hatch> our license plates say 'land of the living sky' - what it should have said was 'damn cold, stay away'
<goodspud> hatch, Bwa ha ha ha ha
<goodspud> Only in winter surely
<hatch> yeah only in winter :) In the summer it's actually really nice here
<goodspud> I've only been to Canada in Winter - bloody freezing
<goodspud> And then it was only Toronto/London (ontario)
<hatch> oh pfft that's probably the warmest place :P
<hatch> imho if you realy want to see Canada you need to get out of the big cities
<hatch> much the same as anywhere I suppose
<goodspud> hatch, that's my opinion of most places I go... which is why I like to go by motorbike when I travel
<goodspud> But, I went to Toronto before I had a motorbike
<goodspud> it did only get down to -17
<hatch> haha -17 is cold enough though
<hatch> :)
<hatch> buy a motorbike...that's a great idea!
<goodspud> For a moderate climate boy who had only been in the snow skiing once, it was definitely cold
<goodspud> Yeah mang, motorbikes are awesome
<goodspud> Just don't crash
<goodspud> But then don't crash in any vehicle
<hatch> :) I had 2 gsx-r 1000's but sold the last one a few years ago
<hatch> I'm scared of the other drivers haha
<hatch> one almost took me out on the freeway - that's when it went up for sale
<hatch> fyi all it looks like this node issue was caused by the update
<benji> man, I am not feeling 100% today; I hope I'm not coming down with something
<hatch> uh oh
<hatch> time go to pick up some OJ
<hatch> arg
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: did you see my proposed branch, BTW?
<benji> rogpeppe: Gary is out of the (virtual) office today.
<rogpeppe> benji: ah, thanks
 * rogpeppe thinks we should probably use /away more
<hatch> rogpeppe: I have a q which you might know....is it documented somewhere about the relation between CS path and LP repo name?
<rogpeppe> hatch: CS path?
<hatch> charmstore
<hatch> so for example...
<rogpeppe> hatch: ah! hmm, it might be
<hatch> I can't use this charm because it's not called juju-gui  lp:~hatch/charms/precise/juju-gui-conflict/trunk
<hatch> I change the path to be juju-gui and it deploys using cs:~hatch/precise/juju-gui
<hatch> butI can't use cs:~hatch/precise/juju-gui-conflict
<hatch> so instead of me fighting with this I was hoping there were some 'rules' :)
<rogpeppe> hatch: i don't know this off the cuff, i'm afraid
<rick_h_> hatch: time to push to lp:~hatch/charms/precise/juju-gui/conflict 
<hatch> darn - I'm moreso curious why I can't specify an absolute path to begin with but I'm sure there is a logical explanation behind it
<hatch> rick_h_ that won't work, it expects it to end in 'trunk'
<hatch> at least that's the only way I got it to deploy
<rick_h_> hatch: hmm, so you're not pushing a local charm to your env?
<rick_h_> guess not if you're referring to the remote cs:...
<hatch> yeah I'm actually debugging this CI Stuff so I can't do it locally
<hatch> matsubara: it looks like you're having issues staying connected :)
<rogpeppe> hatch: i *think* this might be logic in question: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5617026/
<hatch> ahah!
<hatch> so if I wan'ted to file a bug about that who where is the logical place to do so?
<rogpeppe> hatch: that's inside juju-core/store/lpad.go
<rogpeppe> hatch: juju-core
<hatch> gotcha
<hatch> thanks a bunch
<rogpeppe> hatch: np
<hatch> I knew 'how' to get it to work but wasn't sure why
<hatch> rogpeppe: is there an unminified version?
<rogpeppe> hatch: ?
<hatch> oh I just see 'u', and 'nil' those looked minified to me
<hatch> or is nil a go keyword?
<rogpeppe> hatch: it is
<hatch> oh heh
<hatch> :D
<hatch> go looks pretty easy to follow
<hatch> I'm going to guess those are 'famous last words' :D
<rogpeppe> hatch: it's designed to be easy to follow. that doesn't mean it always is though :-)
<rogpeppe> hatch: more accurately, nil isn't a go keyword, it's a predefined identifier. you have have variables and struct fields named "nil" if you really want :-)
<hatch> ohh
<hatch> well I'll be sure to add go to my list of 'languages to learn'
<hatch> well at least learn well enough to know what I'm looking at :D
<hatch> wow it's snowing here, can't even open the backdoor haha
<hatch> ok here is to hoping that I  have solved the node issues
<hatch> (by reverting to an old version) :-(
<hatch> alright so it looks like that the PPA that we use for node no longer includes the working version of node
<hatch> https://launchpad.net/~chris-lea/+archive/node.js/
<hatch> so we can manually build from source
<hatch> OR wait
<hatch> anyone have any input?
<hatch> https://github.com/isaacs/npm/issues/2907 here is the issue - looks like it's a regression
<benji> hatch: I haven't tried to build the gui in a while; are you blocked?
<hatch> well it's blocking the CI
<hatch> issue is that I don't know how long until a fix...could be days...could be weeks
<hatch> but our system isn't really setup to build node right now
<benji> that issue say that it it fixed in 0.8.14
<hatch> scroll down ;)
<hatch> wayyyyyy down
<benji> heh
<benji> does it happen on trunk?
<hatch> yep
<hatch> it's an issue with that version of npm
<rick_h_> hmm, can't you lock a previous version in a repo?
<hatch> rick_h_ I am but the PPA only has node 0.10
<hatch> looks like he removed 0.8.14
<hatch> https://launchpad.net/~chris-lea/+archive/node.js/
<benji> oh, that's evil
<benji> actually, that may be the default (or only) PPA behavior
<hatch> ahh
<rick_h_> benji: yea, now that I think of it I don't often recall tons of back revisions
<hatch> https://launchpad.net/~chris-lea/+archive/node.js-legacy
<hatch> yay!
<rick_h_> hatch: there you go. I'd say go that route vs doing our own compiling of fresh packages until npm fixes itself
<hatch> oh yeah for sure - I REALLY didn't want to set up our system to build it hah
<benji> this page shows lots of old builds: https://launchpad.net/~chris-lea/+archive/node.js/+builds?build_text=&build_state=built
<benji> the old ones are available for download, so they might be available in the archive
<rick_h_> just changing the ppa source to the archive should unblock and once the bug is fixed can be switched back.
<hatch> yup
<hatch> we should make our own repo for things and then deploy from there so we always have working versions haha
<rick_h_> one thing we did in charmworld was to create a download cache of all of our node deps and npm install from local only. 
<rick_h_> I didn't look at the npm bug close enuogh to see if it was only a problem fetching remote packages or a more general npm issue
<hatch> yeah that's something we should also do - would probably speed up the installs too
<hatch> put that on the infinitely long todo list
<hatch> haha
<benji> hatch: how do you provoke the problem?  A make clean-all; make; make test-prod worked for me.
<hatch> sudo apt-get update; rm -rf /path/to/trunk/node_modules; make clean-all; make devel
<hatch> should do it
<hatch> node --version needs to output 0.10.0
<hatch> yay install working now - tests running
<hatch> and it's not even lunch yet
<hatch> w00t
<benji> I can't reproduce the problem.
<benji> (and by the way, make clean-all should remove the node_modules directory)
<rick_h_> benji: but npm is a system wide thing. It's like needing to update apt-get itself. it's not in the node_modules
<rick_h_> benji: just like the node binary itself
<benji> ah... that's stupid
 * benji looks around for where the modules are stored
<rick_h_> benji: :) well virtualenv does bring it's own pip to install. but at least it's part of the virtualenv
<rick_h_> which npm and which node should show a system-wide install from taht chris lea ppa
<hatch> I've solved it
<hatch> benji: you need to be running the most recent version of node and npm
<hatch> for it to break
<hatch> so probably don't
<hatch> :D
<benji> hatch: cool, what is the solution?
<benji> I am runnign the latest from the PPA but I haven't tried the remove-the-node-modules bit yet, so that's prbably why I can't reproduce the problem.
<hatch> using node v 0.8.14 and whatever npm comes with it
<hatch> I'll monitor the situation and when they release the new version I'll upgrade to 0.10 which requires some other small changes
<benji> I'm confused.  I'm running node v0.10.0 and npm 1.2.14 with no problems.  It's not something that we have to nail down now, but I'm concerned that other developers (and users) will see breakage.
<rick_h_> benji: yea, in that bug report there's reference to a 'sudo npm cache clear' command. Wonder if there's a cache in place keeping you happy
<benji> I wonder where that cache is ~/.npm perhaps
<benji> yay!  I broke it!
<benji> it is indeed the cache that was saving me (good thing I put it aside rather than killing it outright)
<rick_h_> benji: heh, caution is always a good thing
<benji> hatch: this seems like something the other developers should be aware of, will you write an email to the juju-gui-dev list (whatever it's called) and tell everyone what to do/not do?
<benji> OK guys, I'm not feeling well and I'm not getting anything done so I will take a late lunch and stop a bit early.  See you all on Monday.
<hatch> benji: I can do that
<hatch> get better - see you Monday
<hatch> rick_h_ are you around?
<hatch> jujugui anyone around able to give me a quick review on a one line diff https://codereview.appspot.com/7759050/
<hatch> ok 2 line diff, 1 line change :)
<bac> hatch: yep
<hatch> thank yas
<bac> hatch: did
<rick_h_> hatch: what's up?
<hatch> you are no longer needed
<hatch> ;)
<hatch> unless you want to help me debug my flickr carousel :P
<hatch> Good news is that the CI is back up and running albeit one obscure test failure
<rick_h_26> hatch I hate obscure 
<rick_h_26> cool news that things are trucking at EOW though
<hatch> yeah but somehow the unit tests are failing when they pass no problem (obviously because you can't commit if they fail)
#juju-gui 2014-03-10
<rick_h_> bac or benji, either of you able to help me cover calls at 10am today? 
<benji> rick_h_: sure.  What does that mean? :)
<benji> (and what time zone?)
<rick_h_> benji: 10am edt
<benji> thanks
<rick_h_> benji: nvm, meeting got moved to thurs
<benji> rick_h_: ok
<jcastro> rick_h_, I noticed the promulgated bundle isn't showing up still
<rick_h_> jcastro: on jujucharms?
<rick_h_> jcastro: or on comingsoon?
<rick_h_> jcastro: jujucharms has to wait for a deploy. The link I gave you was comingsoon which it should show ok for
<jcastro> ah, it's on comingsoon
<rick_h_> yea, we'll do a deploy this week before charm school
<jcastro> rick_h_, prod deploys before friday though right?
<rick_h_> and the marketing thing
<jcastro> perfect, thanks
<jcastro> rick_h_, hey so
<jcastro> how does the GUI react/show colocated services these days?
<jcastro> like if I wanted to do some all-in-one bundles?
<rick_h_> jcastro: it doesn't. It's the current project. To add a machine view
<rick_h_> I'll mention it on the uds session
<jcastro> ok so what happens if we have a bundle with coloe'd services, will they still work or does the whole thing fall apart?
<rick_h_> the bundle should work, but there's no indication in the gui that they're colocated. 
<rick_h_> though I'll be honest, we've not tried it out yet
<jcastro> ok I think I will wait for the machine view
<rick_h_> k
<jcastro> what's the TLDR on that, 14.04, past 14.04, or 14.10?
<rick_h_> 14.05 ish
<jcastro> ta
<hatch> morning
<rick_h_> morning
<frankban> guihelp: anyone available for a quickstart review? https://codereview.appspot.com/72520044 no qa and thanks
<hatch> sure
<bac> frankban: just one?
<frankban> bac: technically I need two. But it's mostly code moves. Anyway, if you want to take a look it would be appreciated
<bac> ok
<frankban> thank you both
<hatch> frankban all done
<hatch> luca___ rick_h_  in a design of the inspector there was a button for removing the relations - the code is there but the UI is not.... (re the comments on the bug #1289469)
<_mup_> Bug #1289469: Remove relation button missing from relations tab in inspector <juju-gui:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1289469>
<frankban> thanks hatch! I'd still be inclined to have two separate functions, the current logic seems explicit and intuitive
<frankban> bac: are you doing the review?
<bac> frankban: yes
<hatch> frankban sure no problem, I was thinking of abstracting that out of the app and into the ssh utils class but thats just personal preference :)
<frankban> bac: cool
<frankban> hatch: ack
<hatch> ugh I hate DST changes...all of my meetings are an hour earlier
<hatch> :P
<hatch> rick_h_ can we move the 1:1 either an hour later or earlier on wednesday?
<rick_h_> hatch: otp, can look in a min
<hatch> ack
<bac> frankban: done
<jcastro> anyone know how this happens? https://jujucharms.com/sidebar/search/~bwtiffin/raring/gnucobol-sample-0/?text=cobol#readme
<jcastro> the readme looks like proper markdown
<hatch> jcastro the file doesn't end in md
<hatch> .md that is
<frankban> bac: thanks
<bac> jujugui: are we meeting in 10 or 70?
<hatch> 10 
<hatch> :(
<bac> i'll :( that too
<hatch> us non DST people have to pay for the DST peoples sins
<bac> i think the people with the wildly fluctuating time should suffer, not use rational people
<bac> s/use/us/
<hatch> lol
<hatch> rick_h_ so do I get a +1 on my inspector base branch after the missing render test gets added?
<rick_h_> bac: yea have it for 6 min from now
<rick_h_> bac: but will bring up if moving it makes sense
<rick_h_> hatch: hmm, I forget, looking
<bac> rick_h_: i'm ok with it.
<hatch> tbh I'm ok with the new time - only because google keeps track of the DST changes for me :)
<hatch> odly enough tomorrows standup is at 10 
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, I moved tomorrow due to vuds
<hatch> ohh
<rick_h_> jujugui call now
<rick_h_> benji: able to standup?
<benji> rick_h_ oh, I thought it was an hour later; coming
<jcastro> rick_h_, ugh, the GUI is still spitting out bundles that don't pass proof, the "if the relations were reversed" thing again
<jcastro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7068198/
<jcastro> why is this not valid?
<hatch> does a bundle need to pass proof to be listed in the search results?
<hatch> ohh sorry now I get it
<hatch> the exports are exporting backwards
<hatch> jcastro does it deploy? 
<jcastro> yes
<hatch> so that seems to me like proof is wrong then
<jcastro> hey bac
<jcastro> I am having a hard time pushing a bundle
<jcastro> jorge@jilldactyl:~/src/bundles/rails-simple$ bzr push lp:~jorge/charms/precise/bundle/rails-simple/bundle
<jcastro> bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: "~jorge/charms/precise/bundle/rails-simple/bundle/": : Cannot create branch at '/~jorge/charms/precise/bundle/rails-simple/bundle'
<jcastro> shouldn't that work?
<hatch> rebooting
<rick_h_> jcastro: was otp, looking]
<bac> jcastro: bundle replaces the series name.  so try lp:~jorge/charms/bundles/rails-simple/bundle
<bac> jcastro: here is the URL for one of mine: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bac/charms/bundles/muletrain/bundle/
<jcastro> aha! so the instructions are wrong
<jcastro> fixing
<bac> yay
<hatch> rick_h_ ok I'm pretty confident that my wifi issues are caused by putting osx to sleep
<rick_h_> hatch: ugh
<hatch> apple quality
<rick_h_> jcastro: where's this bundle so I can check it out?
<hatch> who do I have to pay to get someone to fix the linux kernel bug?
<hatch> :)
<rick_h_> hatch: no, proof cares about direction
<rick_h_> hatch: if we're exporting them wrong we need to file a bug and fix them
<rick_h_> hatch: the deployer doesn't care about order though and will get things deployed
<hatch> rick_h_ right - but if the bundle is valid (deploys) then proof is wrong
<rick_h_> but the deployer isn't the final say of truth. Deployer deploys bundles with local charms
<rick_h_> but we don't ingest them :)
<hazmat> rick_h_, order should not matter
<rick_h_> It's a bug that the deployer deploys them
<rick_h_> hazmat: we talked with core about it and were told order mattered
<hatch> no I'm pretty sure that order is not important
<hazmat> rick_h_, that's so short-sited.
<jcastro> rick_h_, pushed it here: https://code.launchpad.net/~jorge/charms/bundles/rails-simple/bundle
<hatch> blarg, so confusing heh
<hazmat> rick_h_, deploying local charms is a huge point to deployer.. its doesn't fit with the sharing use case
<rick_h_> hazmat: k, we're going off what we were told from core. That's what we implemented
<hazmat> rick_h_, but it would if deployer did a bundle/zip format 
<rick_h_> hazmat: understood. Just saying that proof isn't all about 'will it blend'
<hazmat> true
<hazmat> rick_h_, just saying deployer wouldn't exist without the local charm use case
 * rick_h_ looks for the notes and bug that lead to us making relations directional
<hatch> rick_h_ I think CI is down.....
<hatch> https://saucelabs.com/jobs/3515492a81b640c8a0ecf8dfa210e3cd
<rick_h_> hatch: looking, wonder if the port isn't updated up any more :/
<hatch> how could that happen?
<jcastro> rick_h_, yeah so we need to fix this by friday if at all possible
<rick_h_> jcastro: k, benji can you find the old communication around that order of relations stuff
<jcastro> this didn't show up in my "are bundles ready to be shipped" tests because directional-ness (is that a word?) wasn't an issue before
<rick_h_> jcastro: right, if order doesn't matter we can go back on it
 * benji looks
<rick_h_> jcastro: but we hit a bug originally that started all this and now I'm not able to find the original bug
<jcastro> well that depends if order really matters right?
<rick_h_> jcastro: so we'll get our notes together and figure out what to do
<rick_h_> jcastro: well the order error came out of a bug that we were pulling in bad bundles to start with
<rick_h_> jcastro: so I want to make sure we don't just pull the change and put a new bug back in place
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I personally don't care if order matters or not, just that something the GUI exports can work, heh. 
<rick_h_> jcastro: rgr, so this is a gui export?
<rick_h_> jcastro: like I told hatch, if we're exporting them out of order then we should fix that
<jcastro> yes, they are all GUI exports, all I do is mangle envExport to be a name
<hatch> the GUI export does not take order into consideration when exporting
<hatch> because when it was written order didn't matter
<benji> rick_h_: my IRC logs were a victim of my lost partition, but I recall Kapil saying that the deployer respects and enforces relation directionality
<rick_h_> hatch: ci port got closed up. re-opening. It's a victim of server maint. I think
<hatch> rick_h_ so who's fault is this? I just want to make sure that this doesn't get broken in the future
<rick_h_> hatch: give it another go and when it's running you should be able to hit that url now (ci.jujugui.org:8888)
<rick_h_> hatch: it's the fault that MS does maint which takes down/up machinse every so often and the port isn't a port setup by the charm. It's manually done and it must have gotten lost in the maint from MS.
<jcastro> rick_h_, if you can tell me how to mangle the existing order relation that would unblock me
<rick_h_> hatch: it probably will, but it's a pretty obvious failure. The saucelabs says it can't hit the url. If you can't either, then it's not there to hit
<hazmat> benji, directionality is a bit of a misnomer that's not specified on the cli, deployer does respect relation creation ordering
<jcastro> lines 25 and 26: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jorge/charms/bundles/rails-simple/bundle/view/head:/bundles.yaml
<hatch> rick_h_ We are hosting this on Azure?
<rick_h_> jcastro: sorry, multi-tasking here as our CI is down atm. I've got it pull down and tesing it out
<rick_h_> hatch: yes
<hatch> ohh, maybe we should look into switching to someone else
<rick_h_> benji: no can do
<hatch> I'd just hate for you to be on vacation and the CI goes down until you get back :)
<rick_h_> hatch: it's the first time since CI went up and the azuire credentials are in the wiki for everyone else to use ;)
<benji> rick_h_: ??
<rick_h_> benji: bah sorry
<rick_h_> hatch:  no can do
<benji> :)
<rick_h_> benji: looking through your old branches to see if I can find a branch that rings to the bug 
<rick_h_> any gmail fu for 'relation ordering' is apprecited benji (not sure if it'll find the pull request/etc)
 * benji looks
<hatch> rick_h_ ok so the ci docs need to be updated then? I didn't see any reference to the host or where to find information on it in there
<rick_h_> hatch: because the ci docs are public. I emailed ~peeps I thought. If not sorry. It's in the CI page in the private wiki
<hazmat> rick_h_, relations are a list.. the list order is respected.. not sure which bug triggered it.. but imo if ordering matters to relations its a bug in the underlying charm
<hatch> rick_h_ right, I'm just saying we should probably have a line which says 'see the wiki for azure details' or something
<hazmat> deployer respects the order due to playing in the real world...
<rick_h_> hazmat: yea, I want to find the original bug. This all started for some legit reason and it's long enough I can't recall
<rick_h_> hatch: patches welcome :) thanks
<hazmat> rick_h_, any chance of uistage/comingsoon moving to canonistack ?
<rick_h_> hazmat: so it'll be a new staging and yes. RT is filed and been in the list for a month or two now
<hazmat> rick_h_, low priority.. just wanting to be able to shut down that instance.. thanks
<rick_h_> hazmat: oh hmm, well the charmworld one, due to dns mangling it's first on the list for comingsoon
<rick_h_> hazmat: yep, we've got rts in to work on getting that moved around
<benji> rick_h_: this is the branch that adds a hint about bundle errors due to incorrect relation order: https://code.launchpad.net/~benji/charmworld/1263120-allow-self-referential-relations-in-bundles/+merge/202373
<rick_h_> benji: awesome thanks
<rick_h_> hazmat: so can you +1 then that per that branch and bug order matters? ^
<rick_h_> hazmat: so the requires end of a relation must be specified before the provider of that relation? Or am I just confused?
<rick_h_> jcastro: did http://paste.ubuntu.com/7068467/ testing it in an lxc right now to make sure it comes up right
<rick_h_> jcastro: filing a bug on the gui to get the order righgt
<jcastro> what do the - - and - mean btw? 
<jcastro> if you're busy you can explain that to me later actually
<rick_h_> jcastro: the first - means "here be a relation"
<hazmat> rick_h_, no.. within a relation pair order doesn't matter, between pairs the order is respected
<rick_h_> and the second - means "here's the first point, next one is below"
<hazmat> rick_h_, ie add-relation x y vs add-relation y x doesn't matter
<jcastro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7068476/
<hazmat> rick_h_, but add-relation x y, add-relation a b will always happen in that order
<jcastro> the complex one gets way more complicated
<rick_h_> hazmat: ok then. Confusion in that
<rick_h_> hazmat: I suppose the 'order was respected' got confused between the "list of all relatoins in the bundle" and the "order of a single relation"
<rick_h_> thanks hazmat, jcastro filing bugs to get sorted out
<hazmat> benji, rick_h_ so -1 on that branch, cause  order within a relation doesn't matter to juju
<jcastro> link or CC me on the bug, I'll need to keep track so I can get in as many bundles as I can when it's fixed
<rick_h_> jcastro: rgr
<hazmat> jcastro, re the syntax its a list of lists re - -
<benji> if we need to change proof's behavior, that's fine, but the branch in question didn't introduce the behavior in question (it only reported it to the user better)
<rick_h_> benji: right. So right now there's no behavior issue other than proof is sending an error and so won't ingest
<hazmat> jcastro, i sometimes find it helpful to do, cause yaml is subset of json.. i typically do  - [x, y]  to avoid the - - nesting
<rick_h_> benji: and these are bundles that come straight out of the Gui
<hatch> has anyone run into an issue when the loader wouldn't find a file defined in modules-debug?
<rick_h_> hatch: no, it's doing a full make clean-all and build so should be fine
<hatch> yeah the file is clearly in the list '/vagrant/app/views/inspector-base.js', but then I get Error: ENOENT, no such file or directory 'node_modules/yui/inspector-base/inspector-base.js'
<hatch> somehow it's being added to the YUI modules list as well
<hatch> './node_modules/yui/inspector-base/inspector-base.js',
<rick_h_> benji: I've added a bug/card. Can you look at that next after your current branch is up?
<benji> rick_h_: sure (it may take a little longer than expected, this moring has been interruptful)
<rick_h_> benji: rgr, thanks.
<rick_h_> jcastro: you're subscribed. Will get it next in line and work on getting it into the deploy by EOW
<jcastro> cool, I have enough bundles in the queue so it hopefully won't hold up the line
<rick_h_> jcastro: I can verify that swap of order works
<rick_h_> jcastro: deployed that bundle with that change to lxc with quickstart
<jcastro> ok I can get that one in then
<hatch> rick_h_ so the issue is proof or the GUI?
<rick_h_> jcastro: rgr
<rick_h_> hatch: proof, the gui's not helping by not caring about order either
<rick_h_> hatch: but the fix can just be letting proof let it through
<hatch> ok cool, so order does matter or doesn't?
<rick_h_> hatch: ok, sorry catching up. have a diff to look at for your loader issue?
<hatch> figured it out.....pebkac error
<hatch> YUI().add() vs YUI.add()
<rick_h_> ah, yay
<hatch> that should really throw instead of working in a cryptic manner
<hatch> but oh well
<jcastro> rick_h_, ugh you're going to hate me, found another problem
<hatch> lol
<jcastro> the GUI exports the GUI in the bundle
<jcastro> but if you try to quickstart the bundle
<jcastro> it bails because the bundle has the GUI defined
<hatch> ^ hehe
<hatch> so much discussion around that one
<jcastro> yeah
<hatch> I think we should give you the option to export the GUI
<rick_h_> jcastro: yes, known bug. It's on the todo list but won't be there by EOW
<jcastro> so I take it, you want me to just remove the GUI from all the bundles?
<hatch> manually yes :)
<jcastro> ok I'll just do that
<luca___> rick_h_: I've cleaned up https://drive.google.com/a/canonical.com/?tab=co#folders/0B7XG_QBXNwY1V3B3dDNvYXJGRE0
<rick_h_> luca___: awesome thanks
<luca___> rick_h_: no worries, I've asked spencer to update the visuals to make sure they are all the latest, so it should be up to date by the end of our day
<rick_h_> luca___: ok that sounds great. Appreciate it. 
<luca___> rick_h_: to highlight to the user which environment they are deploying to in the deployment summary what can we say? something like " Deployment summary – Prodstack" or would it better as a affirmation like "These changes will be deployed to Prodstack"?
<rick_h_> luca___: I'm not sure we have a name atm so I'd start with "Deployment summary" to start with
<luca___> rick_h_: I see, thanks
<rick_h_> luca___: but I like the first as it's shorter and easier to see a word I recognize (my env name)
<jcastro> rick_h_, do you have the bug handy for quickstart/juju-gui? 
<rick_h_> but it's just personal preference
<rick_h_> jcastro: yep, sec
<rick_h_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1249039
<_mup_> Bug #1249039: Exporting from real environment exports juju-gui as well <juju-gui:Triaged> <juju-quickstart:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1249039>
<rick_h_> jcastro: &
<rick_h_> err ^
<jcastro> ack, filed this too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/charm-tools/+bug/1290444
<_mup_> Bug #1290444: Bundle proof should check for juju gui <Juju Charm Tools:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1290444>
<jcastro> that should cover us
<rick_h_> jcastro: k, will note that one as well. 
<hatch> rick_h_ I just got an email from MS saying that there was a maintenance restart on all the single instance machines :)
<rick_h_> hatch: yea
<rick_h_> they've been warning me of that for a while
<rick_h_> it's been rescheduled twice
<rick_h_> but I didn't know it would kill the open port
<hatch> I wonder if ec2 kills the open ports when rebooted
<rick_h_> no
<hatch> seems like a bug to me
<hatch> rick_h_ does the merge system use a different machine?
<hatch> merging my branch had the same issue
<rick_h_> hatch: no, I'm looking. oh it uses 8889 doh
<hatch> :)
<rick_h_> applying change
<rick_h_> hatch: ok, restarted it from the github side
<hatch> thanks
<rick_h_> bac: any luck getting a query plan?
<bac> rick_h_: not yet
<hatch> rick_h_ I think I am going to convert the inspector base class into an extension and have the viewlet manager create new instances of the views now that it doesn't need to support viewlets
<hatch> care to have a hangout to pre-imp?
<rick_h_> hatch: sure 
<hatch> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/76cpi6bn708kprean3vnlq1vas?hl=en
<hatch> rick_h_ http://ci.jujugui.org:8080/job/juju-gui-merge/178/console lol wth
<hatch> CI is going boom!
<rick_h_> hatch: grrr
<rick_h_> hatch: crap, looks like we hit that new connect update. 
<hatch> hmm, is it versioned? can we switch to back to the old version
<rick_h_> hatch: not sure, it seems strange. 
<rick_h_> hatch: this is the good part http://paste.ubuntu.com/7069098/
<rick_h_> hatch: got a phone call in a couple of min. Will have to look at it in a bit
<hatch> this might have been a bug caused by the npm update and re-shrinkwrap
<hatch> we should still be using connect 2 :(
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, not sure
<rick_h_> hatch: can you see what version we list in trunk?
<hatch> rick_h_ various versions of 2.x
<rick_h_> hatch: so that's still listed in the deps file?
<rick_h_> the 2?
<rick_h_> "various versions" ?
<hatch> there are a few deps which have connect as their deps
<hatch> so we are running multiple versions of it depending on the dep
<hatch> dep dep dep depppppp
<hatch> :)
 * hatch lunching
<bac> rick_h_: i'm continuing to poke at elasticsearch running on staging.  i'm having a hard time getting the interactive queries using curl to work the way i expect.  i suspect i'm doing something silly.
<rick_h_> bac: otp, can look in a sec
<rick_h_> bac: how goes?
<bac> hey rick_h_.  chatting with curtis to pick his brain
<bac> rick_h_: you want to hangout real quick like?
<rick_h_> bac: cool sure thing
<rick_h_> shoot me a linky and I'll join up
<bac> rick_h_: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/Z2FyeS5wb3N0ZXJAY2Fub25pY2FsLmNvbQ.t3m5giuddiv9epub48d9skdaso
<hatch> rick_h_ did you have a chance to get the merging ci back up?
<rick_h_> hatch: no, on calls
<hatch> ok np, I've finished the changes I'd make so I was going to push them up, but they include the currently-pending branch as well
<rick_h_> hatch: k
<hatch> rick_h_ here is the wip https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/172/files just keep in mind that it includes that other branch in the diff as well
<bac> rick_h_: fwiw, here is a working query against staging using httpie http://paste.ubuntu.com/7069565/
<bac> no explain, just a query
<rick_h_> bac: right cool
<bac> yes, much nicer than curl
<rick_h_> :)
<bac> but elsec ftw
<rick_h_> very cool
<hatch> rick_h_ would you like me to take a look at the ci failures?
<rick_h_> hatch: looking now. The npm versions are the same for the test run vs the merge rnu
<hatch> ok cool 
<rick_h_> the error is coming out of the node js http server in the test-server.js
<rick_h_> which is odd, why would it fail here and not in the test rnu
<rick_h_> but merge does a make clean-all
<hatch> sorry I can't offer any input, I haven't looked at how the CI runs since ben and I set it up the first time :)
<rick_h_> hatch: it's there in the make file :)
<rick_h_> and the jenkins config
<hatch> well...any knowledgable input :D
<rick_h_> everything you have access to
<hatch> right, I meant from memory :)
<hatch> https://github.com/joyent/node/blob/master/lib/net.js#L342 so apparently no handle is being created for whatever reason
<hatch> ^ rick_h_ 
<rick_h_> hatch: think I've got it
<rick_h_> running a merge right now on my branch to verify
<rick_h_> hatch: I think the reason is that the address was already in use
<hatch> hmm
<rick_h_> http://ci.jujugui.org:8080/job/juju-gui-merge/182/console
<rick_h_> to follow along at home
<hatch> lol ok
<hatch> I'm wondering why the address being in use would cause address to return null and not an error
<hatch> address()
<rick_h_> because the way it was written. server was not defined
<rick_h_> server.address() died as it had no handle I'd imagine
<rick_h_> well, we'll see I guess. maybe I'mwrong
<rick_h_> no, it's running tests now
<rick_h_> cool
<rick_h_> I've updated how it starts the server so the new error is: 
<rick_h_> events.js:72
<rick_h_>         throw er; // Unhandled 'error' event
<rick_h_>               ^
<rick_h_> Error: listen EADDRINUSE
<rick_h_> per http://ci.jujugui.org:8080/job/juju-gui-merge/181/console
<rick_h_> which is a LOT more obvious
<hatch> cool - that must have been a 'recent' change to the Server class returned from createServer
<hatch> haha yes this is a much better way
<rick_h_> once this branch of mine lands you should be safe to :shipit: yours
<rick_h_> and then you can redo your pull request for review
<hatch> yeah I'll wait for this one to land first :)
<hatch> ok queueing up 171 again
<hatch> ugh these http json requests are killing this CI
<hatch> I bet if we fixed that it would cut the CI time in half lol
<rick_h_> geeze, it's 4:30?! /me missed where today went
<hatch> oh yeah you guys are now 2h away from me
<hatch> guess I'll be lonely for more of the day now :'(
<rick_h_> some days just don't feel like you moved the needle forward at all ugh
<hatch> truth!
<rick_h_> yay, landed
<hatch> yay
<bac> rick_h_: results from staging.  still looking at it.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7069840/plain/
<rick_h_> bac: is it just me or is this just a few results?
<rick_h_> I find score 11 times on there?
<rick_h_> hmm, total says "384" ? /me is confused
<hatch> paste was probably like '5MB? fogetaboutit!!!'
<rick_h_> no, it looks complete, but 11 results let to 384 in our results? 
<jcastro> rick_h_, bbcsupermicro is having a hard time deploying a bundle
<jcastro> what's the URL structure again?
<jcastro> juju quickstart bundle:http://launchpad.net/~jorge/charms/bundles/mediawiki-simple/bundle
<rick_h_> bac: so in looking at this it seems like there's something missing. It shows 384 total but only lists 10 here. These 10 are good results though. Scores go from 20 down to 1. I like these results you pasted and wonder if we can ignore the rest like they seemed to
<jcastro> juju quickstart bundle:~jorge/charms/bundles/mediawiki-simple/bundle
<jcastro> also doesn't work
<rick_h_> jcastro: checking
<bac> rick_h_: still looking.  trying to read that file in as json so i can play with it.  not parsing.
<rick_h_> jcastro: sec, the deploy stuff gives you the specific revision. Looking for a revisionless url. 
<rick_h_> juju-quickstart bundle:~jorge/mediawiki-simple/5/mediawiki-simple
<jcastro> ugh
<rick_h_> is meant to work for yours from the deploy tab
<hatch> bac right, it's invalid
<jcastro> that's not what the help says
<jcastro> oh ok
<bac> thanks hatch
<jcastro> bbcmicrocomputer, ok so for each bundle
<hatch> bac json needs the key and value to be quoted with "
<bac> hatch: yep
<jcastro> bbcmicrocomputer, the GUI has deploy instructions
<bac> hatch: sadly it has apostrophes in the data.  so they have to be sorted out.
 * bac sorting it out
<rick_h_> jcastro: juju-quickstart bundle:~jorge/mediawiki-simple/mediawiki-simple works for me
<bbcmicrocomputer> rick_h_: jcastro: yep, working now
<rick_h_> jcastro: so the revision is optional
<rick_h_> bbcmicrocomputer: awesome
<rick_h_> bbcmicrocomputer: if you get a sec, put together a pastebin of what you tried and we can look into trying to make that more obvious or better
<hatch> rick_h_ selenium timeout failure on my branch landing :/ will re-run 
<bbcmicrocomputer> rick_h_: k
<rick_h_> hatch: I think that's saucelabs :/ grrr but we know that one self heals at least
<rick_h_> I've got to run and get the boy from day care. I'll check back in later. 
<hatch> yeah - I think that the http requests are exacerbating the issue...but whichever  
<hatch> ok cool cya
<rick_h_> we've got 100s of test runs without issue and about 6 of these timeouts. 
<rick_h_> it can't be that bad
<hatch> right - it just seems to break on them
<hatch> brb
<jcastro> rick_h_, out of curiosity did your demo mode thing land?
<jcastro> bbcmicrocomputer, I'll file a bug with the URLs you tried so we don't lose it
<bbcmicrocomputer> jcastro: k, thanks
<bbcmicrocomputer> anyone know how to clear out notifications
<bbcmicrocomputer> i.e. hide errors from the public :)
<hatch> oh CI
<jcastro> hatch, man, that URL gave me an idea
<hatch> lol which url?
<jcastro> juju-quickstart bundle:~jorge/mediawiki-simple/mediawiki-simple
<hatch> ohh
<hatch> what is your idea?
<jcastro> you know how we do https://jujucharms.com/precise/mysql/
<jcastro> as a convenience URL
<hatch> yup
<jcastro> we should just make https://jujucharms.com/bundle/mediawiki-simple
<rick_h_> jcastro: not yet
<hatch> as rick_h_ drops the mic and walks away
<hatch> lol
<rick_h_> hatch: huh?
<rick_h_> jcastro: the demo thing that is. 
<rick_h_> jcastro: fighing too many fires to get to fun stuff :/
<jcastro> I hear ya brother, today has been brutal
<hatch> rick_h_ haha, maybe it was only funny to me
<hatch> jcastro was making a feature suggestion, and you were just like 'no' 
<hatch> ;)
<rick_h_> hatch: oh, other topic
<jcastro> that's ok, I am used to it
<rick_h_> urls will get cleaned up. 
<hatch> ohh maybe I missed some comments
<hatch> :D
<rick_h_> hatch: has seen the url cleaning document
<rick_h_> it really exists
<hatch> haha that it does
<hatch> jujugui there is a trick to clear only a single domains local storage
<hatch> do we remember what that trick is?
<rick_h_> hatch: go to that domain and in chrome dev tools select all and hit the delete key
<rick_h_> in the resources section 
<hatch> oh cool that works :)
<hatch> well now I'm totally baffled as to why CI failed
<hatch> "it works locally"
<rick_h_> hatch: TimeoutException: Message: 'Function isBrowserSupported not found.' 
<rick_h_> another sauce timeout issue
<hatch> yeah that's what that says
<hatch> but then this https://saucelabs.com/jobs/e943b4ae667c470d9a20b3aad9db5559 shows an error with onboarding
<hatch> at 41s
<hatch> because the onboarding had already been closed at that point
<hatch> I'll re-run the CI but this issue looks odd ot me
<rick_h_> hatch: yea
<hatch> yay srcset http://blog.chromium.org/2014/02/chrome-34-responsive-images-and_9316.html
<bac> rick_h_: better data: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7070257/plain/
<hatch> jsonified :)
<bac> rick_h_: with scores http://paste.ubuntu.com/7070290/
<rick_h_> bac: right, now these are good search results
<rick_h_> how did you get 300+?
<bac> rick_h_: dunno
<rick_h_> bac: so that'll be the next quest. How to get from this to the real result set we're seeing in charmworld code. We're doing something that is getting us all the crud results
<rick_h_> because this is reasonable
<rick_h_> bac: now this idn't pdb'd from the source right?
<bac> rick_h_: yeah, i haven't run against stagin
<rick_h_> bac: this is a manual search to ES direct?
<bac> rick_h_: now, it is dumped from staging
<rick_h_> oh, these results aren't from staging?
<bac> s/now/no/
 * rick_h_ is confused
<bac> yes, these are from staging
<bac> the 300+ are on prod
<rick_h_> ok, so these are from the ES server directly or pdb'd into the data in the charmworld codebase. 
<bac> they are dumped from the charmworld app
<rick_h_> http://staging.jujucharms.com/search?search_text=rabbitmq-server&op=
<rick_h_> bac: ^ is from staging doing the query for rabbitmq-server
<bac> they are dumped from the charmworld app in the api path.  those results are the GUI path
<bac> rick_h_: i put a json dump in the _unlimited_search call
<rick_h_> http://staging.jujucharms.com/api/3/search?text=rabbitmq-server is just as huge
<rick_h_> and  TON slower than the web ui path
<bac> invoked using wget staging.jujucharms.com/api/3/search?text=rabbitmq-server
<rick_h_> using wget on that url I get 5.8mb of data
<rick_h_> ?
<bac> rick_h_: so, perhaps that _unlimited_search path is only returning partial results and the output is getting overpopulated elsewhere
<bac> i thought it looked like the right place to dump the data
<rick_h_> bac: that's what I'm thinking. We're building results and getting a LOT more from somewhere
<rick_h_> bac: that's why I had mentioned walking the api request for search and checking the path we go through is correct
<rick_h_> I bet we're hitting something off
<hatch> but should we really be returning that much data? we make a new fetch for it when the user clicks anyways
<rick_h_> hatch: we shouldn't be fetching data when a user clicks. The browser has a cache for that
<rick_h_> if it does it's a bug, the only thing we fetch are icons
<hatch> yeah there is a spinner and everything
<hatch> it looks intentional
<rick_h_> hatch: if you see extra api requests then it's a bug
<rick_h_> hatch: well it depends on the tab you're on, but the default summary tab should be right away available from the cache
<rick_h_> hatch: bug with steps to reproduce then please. 
<hatch> ok maybe I am miss remembering
<hatch> will check
<rick_h_> hatch: rgr thanks
<bac> rick_h_: we're definitely going through that path.  it is what generates the file i grabbed
<bac> in response to the /api/3/search hit
<hatch> rick_h_ ok yeah it's definitely making another request
<hatch> will file a bug
<rick_h_> hatch: cool
<bac> rick_h_: ah, i see what it is doing.  if there is no limit specified it does two requests
<bac> the first one only gets ten results but also has the total number of items.  it then does *another* query for the full set.  i was just dumping the first
<rick_h_> bac: and that's related to our recent "charm/bundle" keyword support? 
<rick_h_> bac: ah ok!
<rick_h_> bac: and ugh, but I'll be curious to see if the scores are on the rest and if we can do something like only return results with a score > .5 or 1.0
<bac> rick_h_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7070395/
<rick_h_> bac: so looks like < 1.0 is a good cutoff
<bac> i'd bet the first 19 (scores > 1) all have real reference to rabbitmq-server
<rick_h_> bac: so this sounds like we had a limit on the code before we updated for the charms/bundles keyword and taking that off got us in trouble. 
<bac> yeah, ok, i'll run with that tomorrow
<rick_h_> bac: I wonder if we can either filter where score > 1.0 OR go back to a filter on any search that's not charms/bundles the keyword
<rick_h_> I like the 1.0 because it's based on real criteria vs arbitrary limit that we must have had in place before
<bac> i'd like to see the code changes for that revision.  i'm not sure the change happened there
<rick_h_> but the hard coded number limit might be easy/quick fix
<rick_h_> bac: yea, I know there's been a few branches in there, curious if we could find the diff for it.
<rick_h_> bac: but think we've got the diagnosis. Thanks for working through it
<bac> [maybe score > 1][:20]
<bac> yeah, the misfires were annoying.
<hatch> yay finally it merged
<hatch> lol
<rick_h_> hatch: yay
<rick_h_> maybe this day will start to look up well after EOD
<rick_h_> :)
<hatch> haha
<hatch> rick_h_ if you want some reading I have finally been able to update my WIP branch
<hatch> https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/172
<hatch> the tests will fail and all that but the code qa's well
<rick_h_> hatch: isn't going to happen for now sorry. 
<hatch> ok np
<hatch> it's well past your EOD anyways :)
<rick_h_> and in the morning I've got to do something to prep for vUDS which I've not had time to get a script together for
<rick_h_> but I will look at it sometime tomorrow
<hatch> sure - so what would you like me to work on in the mean time
<rick_h_> hatch: grab a slack card? Object.observe or something?
<rick_h_> hatch: or look at safari card if you think it's a 1 day thing
<hatch> yeah the safari one should be
<hatch> I'll pick that one - I'd rather stay away from databinding for now ;)
<rick_h_> hatch: heh ok. Well check that out but if it's going to be 2-3 days leave it be. I don't want to sucked into a black hole over that card if we can help it
<hatch> yep no problem
<rick_h_> ty
<hatch> safari is so fast
<hatch> heh
<hatch> holy smokes filesaver.js is hard to read
<hatch> rick_h_ ping?
<rick_h_> hatch: pong
#juju-gui 2014-03-11
<hatch> rick_h_ ping?
<hatch> :)
<rick_h_> hatch: pong
<hatch> so I got it to work in Safari
<rick_h_> hatch: woot
<hatch> but the best that can be done is to open it up in another window
<rick_h_> huh?
<hatch> so the user will have to 'save' the webpage manually
<rick_h_> I'm confused, isn't this about dragging/dropping the local charm to deploy it?
<hatch> are you on OSX right now?
<rick_h_> or this is about saving the bundle?
<rick_h_> for export?
<hatch> saving the bundle
<hatch> for export
<rick_h_> ah, gotcha
<rick_h_> ok, well if that's what we can get for now I'll take it. Does local deploys work then ok?
<rick_h_> maybe we can look at making it better by having the guiserver send the file down as a download
<rick_h_> then it can set the content-disposition and such
<rick_h_> and the gui can proxy/send it there
<rick_h_> eventually we'll need to support fat bundles
<rick_h_> and need zips/etc so just opening in a new tab might not work out for that
<hatch> yeah local charm and bundle deploys work well (at least in sandbox)
<hatch> yeah - that can probably be pushed though
<hatch> the guiserver bit....
<rick_h_> hatch: cool, ok then get that branch going and we'll do some safari QA and in our deploy that week we can QA and add safari support as official
<rick_h_> at least it's feature complete (though suboptimal)
<hatch> yeah they have to actually hit cmd+s when the new window opens up then save as bundle.yaml
<hatch> oh well
<rick_h_> k, will look forward to trying it out maybe think if there's something a little nicer we could do
<hatch> I was thinking trying to put it as a 'download me' button but I've read mixed reviews
<hatch> as in that it works, or it doesn't
<hatch> safari just has some weird issues
<bac> rick_h_: another handy bit only in 1.0+ http://www.elasticsearch.org/guide/en/elasticsearch/reference/current/search-request-min-score.html
<rick_h_> bac: :( the sadness levels are getting pretty darn high
<rick_h_> bac: so souds like doing a limit is the best thing to do for now?
<rick_h_> bac: so if the search is not a keyword (charm/bundle) limit to 20 or 30?
<bac> rick_h_: i was going to do a limit and filter out low scores
<rick_h_> bac: sounds like a plan. 
<rick_h_> bac: hmm, might also check out https://jujucharms.com/sidebar/search/precise/elasticsearch-3 at some point. It used to only download ES, but looks like it's got some local options now. 
<rick_h_> though looks like it's still defaulting to 0.9
<bac> yep, just saw that
<frankban> guihelp: I need two reviews for https://codereview.appspot.com/74010044 (quickstart). Anyone available?
<rick_h_> frankban: will look
<frankban> rick_h_: thanks
<rick_h_> frankban: can you keep an eye out for the guy in #juju while I go through this please? I'm really not sure what the 'problem' he's hitting yet
<frankban> rick_h_: sure
<rick_h_> frankban: yea, ignore me on the which thought
<rick_h_> was a drive-by, thanks for pondering it
<frankban> rick_h_: np, thanks
<hatch_> rick_h_ thanks for the comments - replies incoming
<rick_h_> hatch_: ok cool, prepping of vuds so will try to keep an eye/reply but might be a delay
<hatch_> yeah no problem
<hatch_> odd
<hatch_> irc dc'd when I shut wifi off, but youtube didn't
<hatch_> so it seems that some applications can switch but some cannot
<bac> why do we still show a QR code on the UDS schedule?
<hatch_> bac so you can turn your desktop camera on your monitor to get the link
<hatch_> duh....
<hatch_> :P
<bac> and when people post the link on fb that is the image it gets.  :(
<hatch> yeah...but in their defence every link on facebook looks like spam and they don't give you the option to change the highlight photo :)
<arosales> gui team avilable for the upcoming uDS sessions @ 15:00 utc?  (http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22207/juju-gui-update-for-1404/)
<rick_h_> arosales: I'll be joining
<arosales> rick_h_: thanks, jcastro will be kicking it off and "MC'ing" for this first session
<rick_h_> jujugui everyone else is welcome to attend :)
<rick_h_> arosales: cool, thanks
<jcastro> rick_h_, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7ecpi62bajfc3bo03go7adk7l8?hl=en
<rick_h_> jcastro: rgr
<jcastro> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYedgbe8QbF6_T5pANktS66Jd2pAtYOlz76ubuR-hXNTo24WUQ?authuser=0&hl=en
<jcastro> is the right one
<hatch> oo boy don't click that etherpad link
<hatch> :)
 * bac goes to click
<hatch> it took the browser down :)
<bac> hatch: ha you're a mole
<hatch> lol
<hatch> sometimes you just need someone to break the silence :D
<hatch> gw!
<rick_h_> yay
<rick_h_> done with uds, carry on
<hatch> lol
<hatch> can we have our standup now so I can listen to one at 16:00 ? :)
<frankban> cool presentation
<rick_h_> hatch: heh, what's at 16:00?
<rick_h_> since we're all interrupted juju want to do standup now?
<rick_h_> and make hatch happy?
<hatch> lol
<hatch> rick_h_ HTML5 SDK Roadmap
<rick_h_> hatch: ah that's a cool one
<hatch> I see the gui as a native app ;)
 * rick_h_ runs
<hatch> lol
<frankban> hazmat: I backported the deployer and the python-jujuclient to precise, quantal and saucy. The packages are in my ppa for now ( https://launchpad.net/~frankban/+archive/ppa/+packages ). My plan is to move them over to the juju stable PPA when we'll package the next quickstart release (hopefully this week). how does it sound?
<hatch> so jujugui, guichat now? 
<frankban> hatch: call now is ok for me
<Makyo> +1
<rick_h_> jujugui ok let's do hangout and get it over with please. Sorry for the confusing schedule today
<rick_h_> benji: bac ^
<hatch> awesome
<bac> sure
<hatch> Makyo we are starting
<bac> Makyo: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/cmljay5oYXJkaW5nQGNhbm9uaWNhbC5jb20.j0rk5d371ph8331ijtf48t2uj0
<Makyo> Oop, sorry, thanks
<hazmat> frankban, very awesome
<frankban> hazmat: cool
<Makyo> rick_h_, I'm game
<rick_h_> Makyo: cool
<hatch> I'll get that safari card out of the lane as quick as I can
<rick_h_> cool yea no rush. I mean two of those are urgent things for release this week so override is ok
<hatch> rick_h_ I can join in for the interview 
<hatch> yeah ok cool
<rick_h_> just want to make sure we get back to our regularly scheduled feature work after we get this stuff fixed up :)
<hatch> yeah - I think we are ok with the poker points so far
<hatch> so that's good
<rick_h_> Makyo: if you could get with hatch and get onboarded to help with the inspector stuff I think that'd be great
<hatch> brb
<Makyo> rick_h_, hatch sure - will after review.
<rick_h_> Makyo: thanks
<hatch> bak
<hatch> jujugui lf a review for the safari bundle export stuff https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/174 will need to be someone with windows and osx
<Makyo> hatch, on it.
<hatch> thanks
<hatch> Makyo I'm going to add a comment to that line in app.js that I changed
<hatch> just fyi
<Makyo> Okay
<hatch> updated
<rick_h_> jujugui please check email for the sprint email. If you don't have one let me know asap
<hatch> lf roomie re-sprint :)
<frankban> jujugui, marcoceppi: tomorrow I am going to update deployer and python-jujuclient packages on the juju stable PPA ( https://launchpad.net/~juju/+archive/stable/+packages ) newer versions are trusty backports (deployer 0.3.4 and jujuclient 0.17.3). if you have any packages depending on older versions please let me know
<benji> frankban: do you have a time to review this for me? https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/175
<frankban> benji: sure
<benji> thanks
<marcoceppi> frankban: update away! I was going to, but I haven't the time
<frankban> cool
<marcoceppi> which reminds me, bac your changes to bundle proof are in 1.2.10 and it's been released as of a few hours ago
<rick_h_> frankban: I'm watching but a joyent provider might be coming to juju in 14.04. Adding a card to look into that for quickstart. 
<frankban> rick_h_: cool
<jcastro> rick_h_, is it too early to whine about directional relationships in bundles?
<rick_h_> jcastro: yes, card is on the board will be started today hopefully and will work hard to get released this week
<rick_h_> jcastro: it's the #1 thing on the list atm
<frankban> benji: done.
<bac> marcoceppi: cool, thanks
<benji> frankban: thanks, I've been looking over your comments already
<jcastro> rick_h_, ok I'll adjust my cards to hit this on like thursday then
<rick_h_> jcastro: k
<frankban> benji: yeah this git real time comments stuff spoils all the suspense...
<benji> heh
<benji> yeah, I'm pretty iterative in my reviews, so I don't like the real time comments
<frankban> agreed, I prefer Rietveld
<frankban> rick_h_: you are not listed as a travel authorizer in the travel request form
<rick_h_> frankban: k, I'll email and see what I can do
<frankban> rick_h_: thanks
<rick_h_> jujugui use mark ramm as your travel auth person. 
<rick_h_> frankban: ^
<hatch> oops
<hatch> I used robbie
<rick_h_> hatch: heh
<frankban> rick_h_: ack thanks
<hatch> I guess I can send him an email
<rick_h_> hatch: all good, see if it's gets ok'd I guess. If not we'll send emails around
<hatch> yeah 
<hatch> :)
<rick_h_> Makyo: hatch got a sec to hangout?
<hatch> I do
<rick_h_> frankban: are you up for hanging out late to interview or would you prefer to pass?
<Makyo> rick_h_, sure.
<rick_h_> bac: did you want to help interview? 
<bac> rick_h_: sure
<rick_h_> ok, everyone interested hop into the daily hangout please
<frankban> rick_h_: I can join, but I have to go in 10ish
<rick_h_> frankban: k, it's not today just planning
<rick_h_> but will let you know when we set up
<frankban> rick_h_: oh, just planning, ok thank you then
<rick_h_> frankban: ok, but when we do schedule you're not opposed to hanging around late one day to participate?
<frankban> rick_h_: I am fine with that
<rick_h_> ok
<rick_h_> hatch: are you still looking for a review or did Makyo get you covered?
<Makyo> rick_h_, hatch on it, just getting safari up
<rick_h_> Makyo: ah ok cool
<rick_h_> thanks!
<hatch> :)
<hatch> sorry it's a lot of qa for such a simple change
<Makyo> That's fine.
<Makyo> The code looks okay, though.  The style is jarring, but it's not really our file, is it?
<bac> rick_h_: by 'no windows' i meant our house doesn't have glass in the windows, except in the bedroom.  so there is no 'opening it up' to let the fresh air in.
<rick_h_> bac: whoa! <3
 * rick_h_ wants a house with the doorwalls that fold open
<rick_h_> and turn your area into indoor/outdoor areas
<rick_h_> but I live in MI...so not
<rick_h_> but hopefully will get my screened porch this summer and have something like that 
<Makyo> hatch, +1
<hatch> awesome thanks
<hatch> safari support here we come
<rick_h_> jujugui ci seems to have gone boom. Looking into wtf happened. 
<hatch> :(
<rick_h_> grrrrr, there's 3 machines there now and they're not the right ones. 
<hatch> :-\ need a hand with anything?
<rick_h_> hatch: not sure, I can load the gui up, but the jenkins server doesn't match what the gui says it is
<rick_h_> ssh'ing into trying to find the jenkins server
<rick_h_> which none of the three seem to be, but there's a gui instance with a jenkins service in it
<rick_h_> ooh, got my juju status back yay
<rick_h_> jujugui the CI environment went boom. It's looking like a redo is on the table
<rick_h_> jujugui but I've got a talk I'm giving tonight and will be afk, so will start on this in the morning. 
<hatch> oops
<hatch> rick :(
<rick_h_> hatch: yea 
<hatch> do we know why it failed?
<rick_h_> hatch: so no landing atm, I do have system backups from the ci server each day so hopefully not more than a couple of hours
<rick_h_> well, so it's freaking strange. 
<rick_h_> at first I thought it was because I ran quickstart with azure set and then cancelled it
<rick_h_> but I can't htink of why it would do that
<rick_h_> but I've got 3 machines, and juju status worked for a minute, and gave me https://pastebin.canonical.com/106279/
<rick_h_> which says the agent on the ci server is down
<rick_h_> but I can't ssh to it, and that ip addr is not listed in the azure control panel as any of the 3 machines
<rick_h_> so no...I don't know wtf is going on
<hatch> :/
<hatch> ok I'll create a larger branch then a bunch of smaller ones :)
<rick_h_> :)
<hatch> benji I saw you trying to land your branch....see above, CI is busted
<bac> boo:   isinstance('abc', collections.Iterable)
<bac> -> True
<benji> bac: yeah, making strings iterable is one of Python's mistakes, IMHO
<bac> so annoying
<hatch> haha that is odd
<hatch> ugh the stupid loader code......
<rick_h_> ruh roh
#juju-gui 2014-03-12
<hatch> I spent 30 minutes trying to track down a dependency issue - when the issue was that our loader code apparently doesn't go enough levels deep
<hatch> an issue...didn't know it was a dependency issue at the time :)
<hatch> how did your talk go?
<rick_h_> good, lots of questions. Blew everyone's mind with our kanban board
<rick_h_> go gary go
<rick_h_> now I need a drink, phew
<hatch> haha - yeah everyone I've talked to about our process is very impressed
<hatch> imho it just seems like common sense now lol
<rick_h_> yea, I talked about doing things the old way as archaic 
<hatch> haha
<benji> is CI back up?
<rick_h_> benji: not yet, working on it
<rick_h_> new azure environment up and uploading backup tarball to the jenkins server right now
<benji> k, thanks for the update
<rick_h_> benji: hope to have it up in the next hour/two and will shepard throgh the two landing branches before stand up
<benji> great
<frankban> rick_h_: thanks for the review, no qa required, will make and QA a new release later
<rick_h_> frankban: rgr, thanks
 * benji desperately needs some coffee.
<rick_h_> +1 just got mine yay
<bac> why does the little cog in the upper right corner of a unity desktop have options for 'shutdown' and 'restart' when they both open the same dialog box?
<rick_h_> bac: just to annoy you and "shutdown or restart" didn't fit on one line?
<bac> but but but
<rick_h_> :)
<bac> iffen i pick restart don't ask me
 * bac let's it go
<rick_h_> but that's a big pretty dialog with lots of transparency. We want you to see that. Maybe you hit the wrong button
<rick_h_> so we give you big button phone style controls to say "Yes I'm sure"
<bac> s/let's/lets/
<benji> bac: that's one of the reasons I tend to use "sudo reboot" and "sudo poweroff"
<rick_h_> I aliased it to just shut
<rick_h_> (sudo shutdown -h now)
<benji> there was that one time I was logged into a production server and type that though
<bac> i'm just going to use vmware's 'force quit'
<rick_h_> I figure for reboot I can hit the button
<rick_h_> yea, done that a couple of times :/ stopped sync'ing that alias in server zshrc files :/
<frankban> guihelp: if I update my trusty vm I am no longer able to log in. have you encountered this? any advices?
<bac> frankban: i have seen similar problems
<bac> frankban: i did two things which *appear* to have helped.
<rick_h_> frankban: by 'no longer able to login' is it rejecting your login? Or do you not get a screen?
<bac> frankban: yeah, what exactly are you seeing?
<frankban> rick_h_: the login screen just disables the password input. unity is never shown
<rick_h_> not seen that. Can you ssh to it and get at logs? 
<frankban> bac, rick_h_: at that point, all you can do is halting/restarting from the uuper right control
<bac> frankban: i turned off the plymouth-greeter in grub http://askubuntu.com/questions/98566/how-do-deactivate-plymouth-boot-screen
<bac> frankban: that seemed to help with some login issues and gives scrolling feedback as to what is happening
<frankban> bac: cool, will try
<bac> frankban: you may try booting to an older kernel
<bac> frankban: you can edit a vmware setting to give you more time to access grub
<frankban> bac: yeah I supposed it is related to the new kernel
<rick_h_> bac: didn't you have some issue where a package was held back?
<bac> rick_h_: i have lots of packages held back
<rick_h_> would a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade help there?
<rick_h_> oh
<rick_h_> ok
<bac> rick_h_: yeah, it would but i've not done it
<frankban> yeah, lots of X-related packages
 * rick_h_ checks, just did a full dist-upgrade the other day
<bac> rick_h_: oh, yeah, i force installed some unity packages that were held back
<bac> i didn't realize a dist-upgrade was needed periodically once running pre-release.  seems odd.
<rick_h_> yea, but that's what installs the held-back packages
<rick_h_> I do it every couple of times in case there's a set that need to go together
<rick_h_> but that's just me and no idea if that's right to do
<frankban> rick_h_: yeah, trying that, update && dist-upgrade
<rick_h_> frankban: this is a VM right? snapshot it first?
<rick_h_> just in case?
<frankban> rick_h_: already done. dist-upgrade unblocked packages and requested removal of a bunch of them. installing
<rick_h_> heh ok
<bac> rick_h_: did you see the vUDS session on amulet?
<rick_h_> bac: no, I didn't
<bac> rick_h_: thurs at 14 EDT
<rick_h_> bac: cool thanks. Added to the calender. I've got a meeting right before but might be able to watch
<rick_h_> if not will check out the video
<rick_h_> jujugui bringing CI back up and working through landing pending stuff. Sorry for the noise as we get things back up and have to do a couple retries
<rick_h_> benji: lint issue on your branch to land. Can you update and we'll see if the change gets picked up?
<benji> rick_h_: I'll look now
<frankban> rick_h_, bac: FWIW dist-upgrade seems to have solved the login issue
 * benji wishes for pre-commit lint
<rick_h_> benji: http://git-scm.com/book/en/Customizing-Git-Git-Hooks
<rick_h_> frankban: awesome
<rick_h_> frankban: must have been some out of sync packages there
<frankban> yeah
<benji> hmm, I wonder if there is a pre-push hook, that would be nice
<rick_h_> https://github.com/git/git/blob/master/Documentation/RelNotes/1.8.2.txt#L167
<hatch> benji your ci failure is due to lint
<benji> hatch: yep, fixing it now
<hatch> cool
<hatch> rick_h_ good to see CI is back up :)
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, it's running and looks like your branch just finished
<rick_h_> will keep an eye to make sure all the hooks are working properly
<rick_h_> let me know if you see anything off
<hatch> rick_h_ https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=71131 :/
<rick_h_> heh, camera is so far down the list
<hatch> basically it's going to be 2016 before enough drivers are updated to make it work properly lol
<rick_h_> well it sounds like the 13" pro has good chance of working
<rick_h_> someone in the email thread says they have everything but the camera
<hatch> yeah I emailed him to see if he is on Trusty or something else
<rick_h_> cool
<hatch> peeps don't need to see me anyways :P
<bac> hey benji, i think in charmworld the KIND_RE that is supposed to match "charms:foo" or "bundles:bar" is slightly off
<bac> benji: http GET "http://127.0.0.1:2464/api/3/search?text=charmworld" returns all charms
<hatch> so...many....tests
<rick_h_> jujugui call in 10, note I've got a conflicting meeting so Makyo has the show 
<Makyo> jujugui call in 2
<hatch> hi luca__ 
<luca__> hey hatch 
<hatch> hows the tube?
<luca__> hatch: all working
<hatch> wow...that never happens
<hatch> ;)
<luca__> haha
<rick_h_> yay, call over and snow has stopped. Time to go do some shoveling. You go march with your 8"
<hatch> haha its very nice here and sunny
<hatch> 0C :)
<hatch> hmm....monkey patched afterEach isn't being called
<hatch> jujugui anyone else have a fresh gui checkout? 
<bac> rick_h_: they have sick people in warmer climates.  you should mention this to your wife.
<hatch> ohhh interesting
<hatch> this is definitely a friday card
<frankban> rick_h_: quickstart release must wait until a 1.17.5 is out on trusty, probably tomorrow. there is a bug preventing ec2 envs to be bootstrapped if juju-mongodb is installed on the client, and new quickstart installs it as a dependency of juju-local. this is fixed in trunk, so just waiting for the new release before copying quickstart packages to the stable ppa
<hatch> and "they" said that server side development was easier than web development :) 
<hatch> jujugui looking for two reviews/qa on https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/176 this removes the viewlet support from the viewlet manager and adds a request series inspector baseclass. This branch is blocking the remaining cards in the lane 
<rick_h_> frankban: ok, thanks for the heads up
<rick_h_> hatch: k, will grab a review and look at it over lunch
<hatch> rick_h_ thanks - it's a little big unfortunately
<rick_h_> bac: I keep telling her that. I want to go to portland but she's afraid of dealing with hippies for patients
<rick_h_> hatch: rgr, then see you by our 1-1 :)
<hatch> haha
<bac> benji: fancy a charmworld review? https://codereview.appspot.com/74900043
<benji> bac: sure
<benji> bac: why is it that we don't enforce the minimum score on sorted results?
<bac> benji: i discovered the '_score' was absent
<benji> that'll do it
<bac> i'll make a note of that
<hatch> Makyo you still here?
<Makyo> hatch, yeah.
<hatch> mind doing a review of my branch?
<Makyo> Sure, on it.
<hatch> thanks!
<bac> rick_h_: you've got today as the deadline for all of the releases.  i will do charmworld after my branch lands on staging and i do QA.
<bac> benji: will your bundle proofer be ready for a release today?
<benji> bac: I just became aware of an unexpected meeting, so I don't think so
<bac> ok
<Makyo> hatch, rick_h_ ping when ready
<bac> fyi: mark keynote at in 30 minutes
<rick_h_> Makyo: rgr all ready
<rick_h_> bac: k, we can move to tomorrow if need to
<rick_h_> hopefully by EOD tomorrow 
<bac> rick_h_: can we do thursday releases, given the proximity to friday?
<rick_h_> bac: yea, hopefully it'll go well :)
<hatch> can anyone think of a way to figure out how many lines of js we have without comments? benji? 
<hatch> with, its about 87,000
<benji> hatch: sure, one sec
<hatch> right on thanks! I'm totally lost at how to accomplish that :D
<benji> hatch: the app/ directory contains 33683 lines of code (I think most of that we wrote -- if you know of some we didn't I can exclude it)
<hatch> well that's close enough for my needs - I'm writing a blog post on the importance of documenting your code
<hatch> basically only 40% of our loc's are actual code :)
<hatch> thats awesome imho
<hatch> thanks benji 
<benji> hatch: the test directory contains 31800 lines of code (which excludes the "assets" directory).  That seems a little high to me <shrug>
<rick_h_> benji: pick up the json sample files as js?
<rick_h_> benji: or is that just a **/*.js match?
<benji> rick_h_: I also excluded the data dir
<rick_h_> hmm, cool I guess. we've got some BIG test suites then
<hatch> good :P
<rick_h_> heh, ungood as far as length of files and ability to find/update but good to have tests
<hatch> I have a card about that for friday :)
<hatch> and that means we have 17,454 lines of comments :)
<hatch> ish
<hatch> anywhos' I'm grabbing some grub and paint
<hatch> bbiaw
<marcoceppi> who wants to help answer some bundle questions for marco?
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: shoot
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: well, a hangout might be better to explain or I'm going to be saying bundle a lot. can we hangout in 15min? on a standup
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: sure, I've got a call at 3:30 so can before that or after it
<marcoceppi> I'll power through this stand up, I just need to make sure this weird case is covered
<rick_h_> k
<benji> hatch: I looked in app/assets and there appears to be some stuff we wrote and some third-party code in there, so those 16K lines are up in the air
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: cool, lets do thisss
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: k, invite me over
<hazmat> rick_h_,  marcoceppi, can i get a link too
<rick_h_> hazmat: sure
<bac> benji: was your statement about min_score behaving weird related to the fact it gets passed as list?
<benji> bac: yep
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: hazmat invite is out, but I have no idea how to get the URL for it
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: go to your window and copy/paste
<bac> benji: ok, i'll document.  just the way it gets passed in from the dispatcher
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: not seeing the invite in either account atm
<hazmat> rick_h_, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/bundles?authuser=1&hl=en
<benji> bac: makes sense
<bac> what's that on mark's ceiling?  doesn't look like a projector.
<hatch> benji sure no problem, it doesn't need to be super accurate. Thanks again
<arosales> ping rick_h_
<hatch> that complex bundle example was awesome
<bac> hatch: yeah.  would be nice to get a heads up before live demos...
<hatch> lol
<hatch> or we just make sure it's always stable
<rick_h_> what happened?
<rick_h_> hatch: ^ complex bundle thing?
<hatch> yeah he deployed a bundle with like 23 services 
<rick_h_> he? 
<hatch> in sandbox....but it all worked
<rick_h_> oh mark's thing?
<hatch> yeah
<rick_h_> crap had calls and had to kill the video
 * rick_h_ pulls it back up
<hatch> it was about mid way i'd say
<rick_h_> damn, keeping us on our toes eh?
<hatch> haha definitely
<bac> abentley: jenkins for charmworld is not being triggered.  i've looked at the configuration and don't see anything wrong.  would you have a sec to have a look?
<abentley> bac: okay.
<bac> abentley: there were a string of failures last week.  it then stopped triggering and did not restart after the next forced successful build.
<abentley> bac: the scripttrigger log is empty, which surprises me.
<bac> yes, i was confused by "polling has not run yet."
<rick_h_> hatch: are the other cards in the inspector work skill blocked or open now?
<rick_h_> hatch: going to run away. If they're not blocked can you update them please. If they are then nvm. Ignore me :)
<abentley> bac: I don't see anything weird.  Have you tried restarting Jenkins?
<bac> abentley: no
<abentley> bac: IME, scripttrigger was reliable, but perhaps some component has crashed, stopping it from running.
<hatch> rick_h_ unblocked
<abentley> bac: I don't see any smoking guns in /var/log/jenkins.
<bac> abentley: so will changing a setting via juju cause the service to restart?
<bac> i.e. trigger the config-changed
<abentley> bac: Hmm, possibly.  I'd just do it via "sudo service jenkins restart"
<bac> ok
<bac> done
<bac> ok, it has a new job pending
<bac> abentley: thx
<abentley> bac: You're welcome.
<bac> data showing in script trigger log
 * bac walks dog
#juju-gui 2014-03-13
<benji> IRC clients work a lot better when I turn them on.
<rick_h_> hah
<frankban> rick_h_: Robie is working on quickstart/MIR, see #juju
 * frankban lunches
<bac> hi rick_h_, benji: i'm doing QA against charmworld on staging regarding searches.  with my change from yesterday the number of items returned for a search for rabbitmq-server is down from 319 to 18.  very good.
<benji> cool
<rick_h_> bac: woot!
<bac> however, i'm seeing the amount of data transferred is really high.  it is as if staging is sending uncompressed but manage is sending gzipped
<rick_h_> bac: yea, that's probably true
<bac> do you know of a config diff that does that?  apache front end?
<rick_h_> bac: that would be in the apache config right? So we'd run a custom apache config for prodstack vs staging
<bac> if so, i'm declaring it ready for roll out
<rick_h_> bac: sounds good, benji is hoping to have his branch later today so we'll shoot for afternoon deploy if we can get one
<bac> rick_h_: i would guess but haven't done the investigation as it is hard
<rick_h_> bac: yea, I think it's part of the invisible bits IS runs
<bac> hard meaning, production is opaque
<rick_h_> bac: we can ask during deploy time just to confirm
<bac> i think there may be caching issues too.  meaning prod is doing caching but staging is not.
<rick_h_> cool yea
<frankban> guihelp: is anyone available for a quick review/QA of https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/177 ? thanks
<bac> frankban: sure
<frankban> bac: thanks
<bac> looks very good frankban.  finishing QA now
<frankban> great thanks
<frankban> rick_h_: do you want me to update the browser's series in this branch as well?
<rick_h_> frankban: well just worried about keeping that in sync and trying to find one good home for that info. 
<rick_h_> frankban: there's a bug where we need to update the series to be a proper name so we can update thing in that card
<rick_h_> frankban: so no, just spreading awareness for now
<frankban> rick_h_: yeah, where are the browser's one used?
<rick_h_> frankban: it was orignially used on the filters UI
<rick_h_> but we don't use that any more, so now I think we're supposed to use it for a mapping from series in the charm to a pretty formal name
<rick_h_> which is the bug we've got on it, we shouldn't show 'saucy' but 13.10 Saucy Salamander or something
<rick_h_> bac: 1-1?
<frankban> rick_h_: ack thanks
<bac> rick_h_: sorry, lost track of time
<bac> juju-gui: when i just hung up on the hangout with rick my browser went to a page with a large clock, a lovely background, and my day's hangout schedule in a right side bar.  has anyone else seen that and know how to navigate to it directly?
<rick_h_> I see it whenevery I got to a hangout room
<hatch> bac that just started for me yesterday too
<rick_h_> so normally all the calls I setup are hangout/rick and that url with no one in it gets that pretty schedule thing
<hatch> maybe people hangout more than we do? lol
<bac> it is very nice but unfortunately leaves my webcam turned on
<bac> rick_h_: if i go to https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/rick it puts me directly in the hangout
<hatch> they might be slowly trying to do an 'always on'  thing
<bac> i don't even have the new fb ui though.  they've tracked me as a late adopter.
<hatch> haha then I must be a super-late adopter 
<hatch> shouldn't that series select have capitalized names?
<rick_h_> jujugui call in 10, kanban please
<rick_h_> jujugui call in 2
<benji> rick_h_: I don't see the hangout on the calendar, will you give me the link?
<rick_h_> benji: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/cmljay5oYXJkaW5nQGNhbm9uaWNhbC5jb20.j0rk5d371ph8331ijtf48t2uj0?authuser=1
<benji> thanks!
<rick_h_> hatch: ^
<bac> benji: is your branch going to be in review soon?  let me know if i can help.
<benji> bac: I'm hoping to have it in review in the next two hours
<hatch> my latest blog post http://fromanegg.com/post/79462590516/self-documenting-code-is-not-enough
<hatch> somehow a traceback for one of these ghost tests is showing a loc that's 80 lines outside of the test :/
<frankban> hatch: good article. looking forward to reading the next "well-documented code is not enough", and then "well-tested-and-documented-code-is-not-enough", escalating up to the point we all realize the philosophical assumption that nothing is good enough for developers
<rick_h_> :)
<hatch> frankban lol thanks
<Makyo> hatch, ping
<hatch> There are so many 'self help' books I think I could write one...."You're not good enough: the secret to not sucking"
<hatch> Makyo yo
<rick_h_> I think "You're not good enough: the secret to sucking well"
<rick_h_> would be a better read ;)
<hatch> haha much better title
<Makyo> Got a second for a hangout?
<hatch> Makyo just gona go get the dogs inside bbiab
<Makyo> Sure thing.
<Makyo> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/cmljay5oYXJkaW5nQGNhbm9uaWNhbC5jb20.j0rk5d371ph8331ijtf48t2uj0?authuser=1 when you're back.
 * rick_h_ has visions of hatch checking various snow forts outside looking for the dogs watching some TV in an igloo
<hatch> lol
<hatch> ""Often delayed by 30+ min. This flight is delayed 50% of the time"" lol wow
<benji> bac: does charmworld use the "bzr rv-propose" thing now? (or whatever it's named)
<bac> benji: yes, bzr rv-submit
<bac> i have an alias "winnebago"
<benji> bac: is there a doc on how to install it?
<bac> not really, but i should
<benji> heh
<hatch> lol
<bac> bzr branch lp:rvsubmit $HOME/.bazaar/plugins/rvsubmit
<bac> +/-
<bac> benji: but that's only for submitting -- still use 'lbox propose' for proposing
<benji> ah!
<benji> bac: any idea how to install lbox on trusty?
<bac> benji: i think it was just there when i upgraded
<benji> darn, I'll have to figure it out
<bac> benji: i have the package from quantal installed and it works
<frankban> benji: go get launchpad.net/lbox ?
<benji> once I get go installed, I'll try that, frankban 
<bac> benji: https://launchpad.net/~gophers/+archive/go
<bac> benji: yeah, just getting it via go might be smartest
<hatch> jujugui looking for two reviews/qa on https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/178 thanks!
<Makyo> hatch, on it
<hatch> thank yaz
<Makyo> My new notification sound works, woo.
<rick_h_> bac: with the release today can we import a bundle with tags=,,,,?
<rick_h_> bac: just the gui, not charmworld
<bac> rick_h_: tags are not supported until we get the comma conversion done
<bac> er, i don't understand that last part
<rick_h_> bac: ok, so the gui can't take a dropped bundle with tags still?
<bac> i think not
<rick_h_> bac: if I have a bunle with tags that I've exported, can I drop it in the gui and have it deploy?
<bac> no
<rick_h_> k
<bac> the 'tags' constraint will be rejected
<rick_h_> ah right ok
<hatch> lunching
<benji> bac: want to review the release blocker? https://codereview.appspot.com/75520044
<benji> rick_h_: since bac seems to be away, do you want to review my branch? https://codereview.appspot.com/75520044
<rick_h_> benji: rgr
<bac> benji: i was just getting a refreshing beverage
<benji> rick_h_: sorry, I jumped the gun, bac will do it
<bac> benji: what is a 'reversed relation'?
<benji> bac: a relation in the opposite order than is expected, the code used to expect requires -> provides, but we want to be able to handle either way
<rick_h_> benji: bac ok, going to go back to the gui release then. Let me know if you need me to peek at anything
<bac> benji: in proof.py you removed lines 92-94.  how did that code ever work?  where is 'reversed' defined?
<bac> why did it pass lint?
<benji> bac: that code never could have worked the way it is; either it was broken from the start or broken along the way and no one noticed (and the test was flawed too, so the test didn't show the brokenness)
<bac> but why didn't lint complain about variable used before set?
<bac> isn't that a thing?
<benji> bac: because of the built-in "reversed"
<bac> benji: yep, i just saw that!
<bac> benji: code looks fine.  didn't do any qa
<benji> thanks bac; so how do I install rv-submit?
<rick_h_> bac: benji can you qa to make sure that the bundle jorge had in that bug proofs ok?
<benji> rick_h_: sure, I'll take a look 
<rick_h_> I assume the test verifies it I guess, but should be able to hit the api with the bundle to check without needing to worry about ingestion. At least ignoring 'charm does not exist' errors
<bac> benji: bzr branch lp:rvsubmit $HOME/.bazaar/plugins/rvsubmit
<rick_h_> oh nvm
<rick_h_> you'll have to ingest to get the provides/requires data to check 
<benji> rick_h_: ah
<bac> rick_h_: i'd wait and do it on staging
<rick_h_> bac: rgr
<rick_h_> sounds like plan, sorry. typing got ahead of thinking
<hatch> this is a new failure http://ci.jujugui.org:8080/job/juju-gui/550/console
<benji> bac: branch submitted for landing
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, was looking at that. Curious if it happens again. I'll try to find the code. 
<hatch> I'll re-run it
<rick_h_> hatch: is this from pr177?
<hatch> 178 is my branch
<rick_h_> k, it's running now
<rick_h_> so we'll see what happens
<bac> benji: jenkins saw it and is working.  yippee.
<rick_h_> it did that http://ci.jujugui.org:8080/job/juju-gui/547/ here first
<rick_h_> hatch: ^
<rick_h_> then passed, and then failed
<benji> cool
<hatch> why did it run so many times?
<rick_h_> hatch: I'm doing release. So I pushed updates to develop, master, develop again
<rick_h_> hatch: each time a push hits it triggers the tests
<hatch> ohh ok
<hatch> so now I wait 
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, your test run is in progress. I'm out of the way
<hatch> so we are doing a gui release now?
<rick_h_> yes
<hatch> did anyone qa it? lol
<rick_h_> and jujucharms deploy as soon as this finishes
<rick_h_> yep, I did some qa during this release process. functional charm tests running now
<rick_h_> hatch: but we've done a lot of qa this week during inspector changes and such
<hatch> I hope so, I'm a little nervous that I introduced some hidden bug but I suppose you're right
<rick_h_> hatch: but today is our release window for monday. 
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, this next cycle I want to try to concetrate on getting the qa days back in order. 
 * Makyo is away: Lunch
 * Makyo is back (gone 00:07:43)
<rick_h_> hah, a bit exact but cool
<Makyo> XChat, you're weird.
<Makyo> Oh well.
<Makyo> If that gets annoying, I'll turn it off.
<hatch> lol
<hatch> don't be late!
<hatch> or are you planning on banking your time? haha
<hatch> rick_h_ looks like the same CI failure
<rick_h_> hatch: :( k will have to look into it
<hatch> damn ci :)
<Makyo> Was just seeing if I could be more clear about when I'm here/afk.  That might be too much.
<hatch> hmm I wonder if textual has something like that
<hatch> hmm I can do /away
<hatch> but it doesn't say anything
<benji> bac: my review is still marked "Pending" for "Charmworld Developers"
<bac> benji: yeah, that seems like a glitch.  it has merged, though
<Makyo> hatch, yeah, this was an option in xchat about making /away and /back be explicit
<benji> ah, I hadn't noticed
<hatch> can you mention me now? I have /away set
<bac> benji: are you going to try jorge's example bundle on staging?
<benji> bac: sure... once I remember how to point proof at staging
<bac> benji: charm-proof?  oh, it isn't easy
<bac> benji: i thought you'd do it via juju-gui
<benji> I hadn't thought of that, good idea
<bac> i think that'll work
<rick_h_> hatch: failure is around setting up the ondemain test run. :/ not a code failure but seems saucelabs related
<bac> benji: i started to add options to charm-proof to make specifying the server easy, but it got too convoluted
<hatch> looks like it happens with safari
<benji> :\
<rick_h_> hatch: oh hmm, wonder if the safari/os versions got updated?
<hatch> not here...
<hatch> our travel agency is being DDOS'd by us right now I guess lol
<rick_h_> hatch: heh yea
<rick_h_> jujugui released gui v1.0.1 and new charm. Will wait for that to get pulled into the store and try to get the jujucharms upgraded shortly. Heads up :)
<hatch> kewlio!
<Makyo> \o/
<benji> rick_h_: the bundle referenced in that bug is now a 404
<rick_h_> benji: ah crap
<rick_h_> jcastro: ^
<rick_h_> benji: let me look on my laptop, might still have a copy
<jcastro> which bug?
<benji> jcastro: https://bugs.launchpad.net/charmworld/+bug/1290439
<_mup_> Bug #1290439: proof of bundles errors when order is reversed <charmworld:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1290439>
<jcastro> oh let me repush, sorry!
<rick_h_> jcastro: just pastebin the bad version
<rick_h_> jcastro: we just want to qa and make sure it validate correctly now
<jcastro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7086358/
<rick_h_> thanks jcastro 
 * benji looks
<hatch> looks like we will NEVER be able to zip charms up in the browser :'-(
<hatch> https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=343571 https://codereview.chromium.org/190533005#msg2
<hatch> wahhhhhhhhhh
<rick_h_> hatch: :(
<hatch> I'm going to respond to the bug and say not to close this one but to address the issues with restricting symlinks within the folder being dropped
<benji> :(
<benji> hatch: yeah, if they only allow "downward" symlinks it would comply with their worries and still let us drop charm directories
<bac> benji: let me know when you're qa-happy.  got the RT ready for the charmworld release.
<benji> bac: well, I can't get the bundle to fail when dropping it on the GUI
<rick_h_> benji: no, it's purely a lint issue
<bac> that's good, right?
<rick_h_> benji: so it won't ingest in the live env
<benji> bac: well, if I had pointed the GUI at staging yet, so (I assume) it is hitting prod
<rick_h_> benji: you should be able to hit the api with that bundle on manage. and staging. and have the error on manage and pass in staging
<rick_h_> benji: but it's nothing to do with deploy-a-bility. Purely ingestion to be in the store
<benji> rick_h_: do you have a quick way of doing that?
<bac> rick_h_, benji: or have it fail/pass with charm-proof, right?
<rick_h_> benji: sec
<benji> bac: right, and we're back at having to hack proof to get that to work (which might not be too hard)
<rick_h_> benji: http --form POST http://charmworld:2464/api/3/bundle/proof deployer_file="`cat bundle.yaml`"   using httpie python library
<bac> benji: i'll give you a patch
<rick_h_> benji: updated url and such
<bac> or, what he said
 * benji tries
 * benji remembers he doesn't have httpie installed any more
<rick_h_> I'm sure it's curl-able but dont' have that command handy
<bac> benji: here is a charm-tools patch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7086424/
<benji> thanks
<bac> 'pip install httpie' might be faster, though your machine seems to be made with bailing wire
<benji> my machine is just fine thanks
<bac> :)
<rick_h_> lol
<benji> rick_h_: that command timed out
<rick_h_> benji: did you adjust to the manage. url? https?
<benji> I forgot to remove the dev port
<rick_h_> cool
<benji> rick_h_: QA passed!
<rick_h_> benji: woot
<benji> the bundle proofs on staging (but not on prod)
<bac> benji: yay
<bac> benji: i see the same with charm-proof:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7086443/
<benji> cool
<bac> rick_h_: requesting charmworld deploy.  no vanguard.  :(
<rick_h_> bac: booo, thought lamont would be around
<bac> rick_h_: he seems around but not listed as vanguard
<bac> i'll wait to see if anyone bites
<rick_h_> bac: k, ping'd will see. I asked about it earlier and told he'd be around today and would help
<bac> rick_h_: what do you mean "once juju picks it up"?
<rick_h_> bac: the juju store isn't picking up the new release yet :/ https://store.juju.ubuntu.com/charm-info?charms=cs:precise/juju-gui
<bac> ok
<rick_h_> hazmat: the store pulls in every 15ish right? I remember using juju publish to look for an issue for not loading up. Anything else I can sanity check?
<rick_h_> maybe it did pull it in. 
<rick_h_> isn't there a juju command to download a charm?
<rick_h_> not seeing it in juju help commands
<hatch> rick_h_ can I help get CI back up somehow? I'd like to land my ghost inspector branch
<rick_h_> hatch: sure, if you can try to run the CI commands manually. pdb in browser.py to see what the data is at the point of failure
<rick_h_> hatch: and look into if there's something upstream that's changed we need to adjust to
<rick_h_> hatch: I'd fire off another run of trunk to see if it'll pass
<hatch> I don't think I've ever used pdb before...this could be interesting :)
<rick_h_> hatch: it's strange that pr 177 failed once and passed once and we've had landings today
<rick_h_> hatch: :)
<rick_h_> MelJun!~#
<rick_h_> hatch: and see if landing works?
<rick_h_> I don't see any failures in the -merge job
<hatch> ok shipping
<rick_h_> oh, it's charm get, from charmtools doh
<hatch> umm
<hatch> so apparently I can't use juju because of clock skew
<Makyo> Whaaat is happening?
<hatch> that's a new one
<hatch> rick_h_ looks like merging failed as well
<benji> I had an android tablet that wouln't install new apps and it took me 30 minutes to realize that it was because the certs wouln't validate because the clock was set into the past, before the certs were signed
<rick_h_> hatch: huh?
<hatch> rick_h_ the same error when trying to land my branch 
<rick_h_> oh, that merging
<rick_h_> hatch: ok, can you create a branch that removes safari from CI and see if it lands?
<rick_h_> hatch: sorry, not lands, but tests
<rick_h_> hatch: and if that is so, let's check the safari version info we're using vs the saucelabs list of browser combinatinos
<hatch> yeah I can't actually use Juju right now....ubuntu thinks that it's an hour behind right now...
<hatch> stupid dst
<hatch> looks like the browser data is correct
<bac> rick_h_: it doesn't look like ingest is running yet on mjc. not sure why
<hatch> ok safari will boot up normally in sauce labs
<hatch> ok I was finally able to get bin/test-charm to run locally
<hatch> now to see if it actually passes
<hatch> maybe...
<hatch> :/ hung at bootstrapping
<hatch> man I'm having no luck here heh
<rick_h_> hatch: huh? what are you doing?
<rick_h_> hatch: to test out CI you shouldn't need a juju env
<hatch> we don't use bin/test-charm anymore?
<rick_h_> jujucharms.com updated woot
<rick_h_> thanks benji and bac for the charmworld updates
<hatch> oh I guess not
<rick_h_> hatch: want to hangout?
<bac> rick_h_, benji: it looks like ingest on mjc started up about 15 minutes after update.  that surprises me.
<hatch> sure
<bac> http://manage.jujucharms.com/heartbeat -- happy
<hatch> rick_h_ https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/76cpjal06fs1756gl0akdhk4no?hl=en
<lazyPower> yay!
<lazyPower> bookmarked heartbeat
<rick_h_> hah
<bac> benji, rick_h_: the search for rabbitmq-server on prod now returns the trimmed down version. but 1) it is not compressed and 2) is huge.  most of it for the bundles.
<rick_h_> bac: yea, I noticed that. Going to hold onto the bug
<rick_h_> I think other searches are better, but yea that request time is still looooooong
<bac> it is requestig gzip
<rick_h_> bac: got a sec to hangout?
<bac> sure
<bac> paste an url
<rick_h_> bac:  https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/72cpio8fijd1hv74kjstcsthmk?hl=en
<hatch> Formula 1 starts in 3 days
<hatch> lots of cool new tech this year
<hatch> Makyo everything going ok with the inspector stuff?
 * rick_h_ runs away for a while. Thanks for the great work today everyone!
<Makyo> hatch, lots of digging, but your branch is helping.  Will be dogwalking soon, may ping later/tomorrow if there are questions.
<hatch> ok no problems
#juju-gui 2014-03-14
 * Makyo is away: EoD
<bac> rick_h_: progress on setting up staging on prodstack
<rick_h_> bac: yes, kind of
<rick_h_> bac: we're #2 on the list and got a priority bump and should be coming up 'very soon'
<rick_h_> bac: I'd expect to see something next week
<bac> rick_h_: did you see liam's note
<rick_h_> bac: no, link or reference?
<bac> rick_h_: email fwded
<rick_h_> bac: thanks, just realized my email sync went belly up. No wonder it was so quiet today :)
<rick_h_> sync'ing down now
<rick_h_> bac: ah cool, can you file a bug on that install issue, or at a maint card for us to update that?
 * rick_h_ is surprised we haven't hit that issue already
<bac> did
<rick_h_> bac: ty
<bac> rick_h_: dn
 * bac internationalizes responses
<jcastro> hey rick_h_, how do I deploy a multiple bundle bundle
<jcastro> juju-quickstart: error: multiple bundles found (scalable, single) but no bundle name specified
<rick_h_> jcastro: you don't
<rick_h_> jcastro: you can only deploy one at a time
<jcastro> yeah but what's the format?
<rick_h_> it's why the gui breaks them up in the results
<rick_h_> oh, sec
<rick_h_> jcastro: -n NAME
<jcastro> juju-quickstart bundles.yaml/single isn't one
<rick_h_> jcastro: so juju deploy -n single bundles.yaml
<jcastro> got it, thanks!
 * frankban lunches
<bac> hey benji, can i borrow your eyeballs for a sec?  here yaml.dump is behaving oddly and i can't see why.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7090137/
 * benji starts the eyeball meter running.
<bac> specifically lines 21-23
<benji> bac: what do you perceve as an oddity on those lines?
<bac> benji: i would've thought at 21 options would have had tuning-level as an entry on a separate line with no braces
<bac> at 22-23, items broken out rather than presented as a dict
<bac> benji: you know, yaml
<jcastro> rick_h_, ok, a new problem
<rick_h_> jcastro: awesome
<jcastro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7090182/
<benji> yeah, it doesn't seem to be as low-symbol as possible
<jcastro> this bundle passes proof, it's the same one I made but combined
<jcastro> but when you deploy the "scalable" one, only haproxy, kibana, and the gui
<jcastro> also, on a related note, what's the workflow for people drag and dropping combined bundles into the GUI?
<rick_h_> jcastro: right, they were getting an error about subordinates yesterday? Is that not part of this? Was there any error feedback in the gui?
<jcastro> yeah trying it now
<rick_h_> jcastro: there isn't right now. The idea would be to add a selector when you drop, but right now you can only drag/drop single bundle files
<jcastro> man
<rick_h_> jcastro: but it's not on the schedule at the moment
<jcastro> why didn't anyone mention that before I combined the bundles?
<rick_h_> (near term schedule)
<rick_h_> because they're getting promulgated
<rick_h_> and are available in the gui for deploy from the UI
<rick_h_> or via quickstart
<rick_h_> so there's no need to drag/drop them?
<benji> bac: are you wanting a lower-symbol representation or are you worried that the resulting YAML may not be parsed correctly?
<jcastro> so the gui will support the multi-bundle when they're in the store?
<rick_h_> jcastro: it splits them out
<jcastro> oh ok, awesome
<rick_h_> jcastro: it's why you have rails:single rails:xxxx
<bac> benji: i don't think it will be parsed as yaml.  why are some dicts expanded and these two not?
<rick_h_> jcastro: it's why you get the prettier names
<bac> benji: i don't know what you mean by lower-symbol
<benji> it will be parsed fine; remember YAML is a superset of JSON, so those mappings using curly braces are just fine
<benji> >>> yaml.load(yaml.dump(data)) == data
<benji> True
<benji> (where my data is the same as yours)
<bac> benji: ok, then, i'm bugged by the inconsistency.  :)
<benji> yeah, I'm not sure why it goes symbolic on those; if we really want it to look nice it looks like we can create our own serialization class that will pretty-print the output
<benji> yow! whatever you do, don't pass canonical=True
<jcastro> rick_h_, ok same thing, no errors reported by the GUI though
<benji> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7090229/
<rick_h_> jcastro: k, and to test it in the gui you removed the single and went only with scalable?
<rick_h_> jcastro: hangout?
<jcastro> sure, fire it up!
<rick_h_> jcastro: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7acpjonbnmmh5a1hkd5fr81emg?hl=en
<benji> bac: ooh, it looks like default_flow_style=False makes for pretty YAML
<bac> benji: yep, i just discovered that
<benji> I vote for canonical=True just to make it look all technical-like.
<bac> i mean if we can't use canonical=True who can?
<bac> yaml.dump(data, mismash=False)
<bac> s/mismash/mishmash/
<benji> heh
<bac> benji: i yield your eyeballs.  thanks.
<benji> :)
<rick_h_> "I yield my remaining eyeball time to the distinguished gentleman from NY"
<benji> rick_h_: heh, I thought the same thing.
 * Makyo is back (gone 13:44:06)
<hatch> that timer is pretty cool :)
<Makyo> Hah, yeah
<frankban> guihelp: I need two reviews + QA for https://codereview.appspot.com/75830045 (quickstart). Anyone available? thanks!
<bac> frankban: in a bit
<frankban> rick_h_: could you please check if ^^^ meets Jorge needs?
<frankban> bac: thanks
<rick_h_> frankban: looking
<frankban> rick_h_: thank you
<rick_h_> frankban: can you verify that bundle:mediawiki/single
<rick_h_> works as well?
<frankban> rick_h_: sure
<rick_h_> frankban: and if so let's use that as the bundle: shortest url you can get example
<hatch__> 159 failing tests...
<frankban> rick_h_: that url is already used as example in the help
<rick_h_> hatch__: stop doing that :P
<frankban> rick_h_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7090449/
<rick_h_> frankban: woot thanks. Thought so but brain fried today
<jcastro> rick_h_, should I file a bug on the num_units:0 thing?
<rick_h_> jcastro: ^^ I'll get it. I think we'll need a couple on the right projects. I've got a card for us to look into it
<rick_h_> frankban: feedback inbound
<frankban> rick_h_: thanks
<hatch> rick_h_ nice spreadsheet
<rick_h_> hatch: heh, I still can't get that damn planning poker site to work right
<rick_h_> so this will be the next best thing
<rick_h_> everyone enter a number....NOW
<hatch> that's fine, that system was a little too 'hands off' anyways :)
<rick_h_> and then agree on a final one
<rick_h_> speaking of
<rick_h_> jujugui overly long standup in 10
<rick_h_> kanban and fetch your beverages now please 
<bac> rick_h_: did you QA frankban's branch?
<rick_h_> bac: no, just reviewed text as jcastro's proxy
<bac> ok, i'll do it later
<rick_h_> bac: ty
<frankban> thanks bac 
<Makyo> jujugui call in 2
<hatch> I love it when tests fail but the code it's testing works
<rick_h_> hatch: call time
<hatch> whaaaa
<bac> benji: cw review wygac https://codereview.appspot.com/76100043
<jcastro> rick_h_, hey so since bundles don't have a way to feature them in manage, is there a way to manually toggle something to feature them?
<luca_> jcastro: Is your bundle charm school thing later going to be recorded?
<rick_h_> jcastro: gave you a url yesterday
<jcastro> luca_, yes
<benji> BradCrittenden: I'm looking at your review now.
<BradCrittenden> thanks
<benji> nick change in 3...2...1...
<jcastro> rick_h_, I must have missed that URL
<hatch> rick_h_ frankban when we have that juju-core work could we plan to pair on it so I can get more up to speed on how juju-core operates? 
<rick_h_> jcastro: sorry was otp, sec
<rick_h_> jcastro: http://manage.jujucharms.com/bundle/mediawiki/single/featured/edit
<rick_h_> jcastro: we've got a bug to add the actual html link, sorry for the url hackery for the moment
<jcastro> hackery is good enough for a friday!
<rick_h_> :)
<rick_h_> bac: frankban Makyo email on the way with shared docs for monday
<frankban> thanks
<frankban> hatch: you mean, adding fields to machine info?
<frankban> hatch: pairing sounds good
<Makyo> Thanks
<jcastro> rick_h_, ok mediawiki was no problem
<jcastro> any idea why this isn't working?
<jcastro> http://manage.jujucharms.com/bundle/mongodb/cluster/featured/edit
<jcastro> I get a 404
<jcastro> rick_h_, oh nevermind, we just promoted them, so we need to wait for ingestion
<rick_h_> jcastro: rgr
<jcastro> rick_h_, how long is ingestion again? 1 hour?
<rick_h_> 15min
<rick_h_> oh, it takes about another 15min
<rick_h_> so normally don't bug me until 30min past :)
<jcastro> heh
<hatch> frankban yeah - awesome thanks!
<frankban> mp
 * rick_h_ runs away to lunch outside of these basement walls
<luca_> rick_h_: can you send me a debug log to look at?
 * rick_h_ is back from lunch fetching
<frankban> rick_h_: how does it look? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7091117/
<rick_h_> frankban: <3 thanks!
<frankban> cool
<hatch> sweet down to 142 test failures
 * hatch grumbles 
<hatch> lol
<hatch> rick_h_ from installing Ubuntu on your air was there a specific tutorial you found most helpful?
<hatch> I think I'm going to take a stab at it this weekend
<rick_h_> hatch: not really, just use refindit or whatever and plug in the usb device and boot from it
<hatch> cool ok
<hatch> I even have me a nice jelly ubuntu sticker to go over the glowy apple logo :)
<rick_h_> frankban: still around?
<frankban> rick_h_: yes
<rick_h_> frankban: the two cards in project 1 those are unblocked now correct?
<rick_h_> frankban: the mega-watcher related ones?
<frankban> rick_h_: well, they could be considered blocked by the juju-core one. not tecnically blocked, but in theory it could be better to wait for the server side to be implemented
<rick_h_> frankban: ah, gotca ok
<rick_h_> frankban: I know of all-watcher but not up on mega-watcher :)
<frankban> heh
<rick_h_> jujugui I've updated the kanban with the cards for the next cycle. Some stuff is not scheduled. Take a peek and let me know if you disagree on anything left behind. 
<hatch> WATCH ALL TEH THINGS!!!!!!
<rick_h_> no no, really watch them hatch 
<hatch> looks good!
<rick_h_> jujugui running away a bit early today. Will be in/out if anyone needs anything. 
<hatch> enjoy your weekend!
<rick_h_> bac: are you qa'ing frankban's branch and you've got a review on yours?
<jcastro> rick_h_, rails:simple shows up in the search results
<jcastro> but not rails:scalable
 * rick_h_ should probably count those today
<bac> rick_h_: i am doing the qa
<jcastro> nm, I'll file a bug
<rick_h_> jcastro: looking
<jcastro> have a good weekend!
<bac> rick_h_: yes, benji reviewed mine
<rick_h_> bac ok cool
<bac> rick_h_: meant to mention i've got no approval for travel yet.  mramm too busy chasing sloths
<rick_h_> jcastro: yea, please do I guess. Nothing left in the queue and appears to not have gotten in
<rick_h_> jcastro: maybe swap the order and see if that does anything different in the mean time?
<hatch> bac try sending an email
<jcastro> I am not going to touch the bundles until past monday :)
<rick_h_> bac: ok, if you don't hear anything monday let me know. I'll see him in a meeting and can bug him
<rick_h_> jcastro: heh ok
<hatch> I have 3200 read emails in my inbox...I think I need to start making folders
<hatch> the scrolling is starting to lag lol
<bac> frankban: working through your QA.  all good so far.  a few more to go.
<frankban> bac: thank you!
<hatch> jujugui I need two reviews/deep qa's for the final viewlet to view branch https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/180
<Makyo> hatch,  on it
<hatch> thanks
 * hatch cracks knuckles....."glad to be done that"
<hatch> hmm not so fast I guess
<hatch> CI failure....this is an odd one
<rick_h_> hatch: missing a file in checkin?
<rick_h_> hatch: or something that would cause it to not have the file?
<hatch> checkin is good, checking prod now to see if I missed something in a make step
<hatch> devel passes no problem
<hatch> might be the modules dep issue again heh
<hatch> ahh yeah prod is failing
<rick_h_> hatch: cool
<rick_h_> well, cool that it's not CI but a real thingy
<hatch> yup, now to just get prod to not crash on me so I can figure it out :)
<hatch> phantom keeps crashing....it's running too fast!
<hatch> haha
<hatch> oh boy now phantom won't even start
<hatch> lol
<hatch> fixed...I missed a dependency...oops
<hatch> jujugui anyone else available to be another reviewer before EOD ?
<hatch> https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/180
<rick_h_> hatch: looking
<hatch> cool thanks
<rick_h_> hatch: the lower casing is now that they're all moved you've renamed them?
<hatch> rick_h_ well the classes are still upper cased but their keys are now lowercased 
<hatch> (as they should be)
<rick_h_> k
<hatch> I mean, I could change that I suppose, but this I think follows closest to the conventions 
<rick_h_> k, yea just odd at first to just start out lower casing things 
<rick_h_> reviewer comments helpful :) but I guess I'll see something that auto upper cases the first letter somewhere in a bit
<bac> benji: thanks for the review.  i changed "orig_yaml" to "o_y" but then opted for "o"
<benji> lol
<hatch> oh boy hah
<bac> yay, ACC tourney
<bac> thanks espn app
<bac> hey benji have you seen any spurious failures of  charmworld/views/tests/test_metrics_api.py ?  it failed a few times via 'lbox propose' but worked in isolation.
<bac> super annoying
<bac> and it is a pretty dumb test.  not sure how it could be failing
<benji> bac: I saw that yesterday; I should have filed a bug or at least mentioned it.  A card to look into it might be on order.
<bac> 404 not thrown?
<bac> benji: and was it the same, failing only on lbox propose?
<jcastro> so I can see the hadoop cluster bundle in the ~charmers branches but I can't find them in the GUI itself, ideas?
<rick_h_> http://manage.jujucharms.com/search?search_text=bundle&op= not ingested yet? 
<hatch> rick_h_ I replied to all your messages, mind checking my responses plz
<rick_h_> hatch: rgr
<rick_h_> jcastro: just saw ingest fill up with fresh load of charms/bundles
<rick_h_> will watch it go down and see if it apepars
<jcastro> its in there and I can quickstart deploy it
<jcastro> I just can't find it in jujucharms.com
<rick_h_> bac: I wonder if that scoring is biting us?
<jcastro> so I search for say "cluster" and mongodb/cluster shows up, but hadoop/cluster does not
<bac> rick_h_: could be.  i'd think a direct search would show it
<rick_h_> bac: if you get a sec can you check staging to see about http://staging.jujucharms.com/search?search_text=hadoop&op=
<rick_h_> bac: they show up in staging but not production :/
<bac> oh
<bac> tmks
<bac> er, tmns
<rick_h_> hatch: thanks for the udpates
<rick_h_> jcastro: sorry, seems an issue on our end. Shows on staging but not manage. looking into it
<jcastro> no worries, quickstart works so it's not so bad
<jcastro> I was worried things were getting unpromoted
<rick_h_> no, they're there. The joys of search. Eternally tweaking results to get enough results, not too many, sorted best, etc. At least that's my first impression. 
<jcastro> http://manage.jujucharms.com/bundle/mongodb/cluster/featured/edit is 403
<jcastro> am I doing it right? worked fine for mediawiki
<rick_h_> jcastro: 403 means not authed
<jcastro> ta
<rick_h_> make sure to go to the main page and logout/login
<jcastro> got it!
<jcastro> rick_h_, after I feature unfeature I need to wait for next ingest I assume?
<rick_h_> jcastro: no, shouldn't
<bac> jcastro: when did you push up that cluster bundle?
<jcastro> bac, earlier today
<rick_h_> jcastro: I see two bundles in featured atm
<jcastro> around 11ish I wanna say
<rick_h_> jcastro: make sure to remove the charms so the list isn't too long
<jcastro> yeah I did that
<bac> jcastro: https://manage.jujucharms.com/heartbeat shows no bundles queued up.  i'll wait to see what happens when all the charms get ingested but it looks like the bundles aren't getting queued up.
<rick_h_> bac: I saw 20 queued up a little bit ago
<bac> http://staging.jujucharms.com/heartbeat  -- shows bundles queued up
<bac> rick_h_: on mjc?
<rick_h_> and they go through
<rick_h_> bac: yes
<rick_h_> bac: I watched mjc for two ingest cycles and saw them go through
<bac> that's weird.  i wonder if our cronjob is foobar-ed .  will ask webops to grab it
<rick_h_> bac: rgr, thanks
<jcastro> ok I've set all the featured/unfeatured for everything in manage
<jcastro> rick_h_, I betcha in 15 minutes they'll show up right
<rick_h_> jcastro: :/ I was pretty sure that was instant
<hatch> rick_h_ can we chat about the two 8's in Project A and split them up?
<bac> rick_h_: https://manage.jujucharms.com/heartbeat -- it is ingesting bundles before charms.  that is different than i remember
<hatch> I know you've EOD'd so that's ok if not :)
<bac> rick_h_: also API3 Interesting fail
<bac> jcastro: feature/unfeature is not related to ingest processing
<rick_h_> hatch: sure link me
<rick_h_> bac: yes, I noticed that as well
<hatch> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/76cpj8qivva5nfi81adp78a4s4?hl=en
<bac> rick_h_: note staging is working charms then bundles, as expected http://staging.jujucharms.com/heartbeat
<rick_h_> bac: :/ 
<bac> rick_h_: good news is the cronjob is correct after deploy.  so perhaps that issue is behind us.
<bac> unfortunately not sure what is going on
<bac> rick_h_, benji: we pass the ingest jobs (charm and bundle) to the worker as a dictionary and then loop over the values.  so order is not predictable.  so that could explain the difference we see right now between staging and prod
<rick_h_> bac: ok, that's cool. jcastro you had other ones promoted today right? I mean the deploy was yesterday so the code's not changed today
<benji> if the insertion order is the same and the machines are the same architechture, then I would expect the order to be the same in the dictionaries
<bac> the API3 failure is odd since it hits https://manage.jujucharms.com/api/3/search/interesting , which works
<bac> the message heartbeat gives indicates an exception (unlogged) was caught
<rick_h_> I just got a 500 on that url
<hatch> rick_h_ lol I cannot find that darn doc
<bac> huh, me too now.  worked a minute ago
<rick_h_> bac: apache cache?
<rick_h_> hatch: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1j2Tyapbhd8Zf3wNeMgdOGBIRYRmKfpzSYe47lfm86lM/edit
<rick_h_> bac: so we should have logs to get now that we're hitting 500s 
<hatch> starred
<hatch> heh thanks
<bac> true
<rick_h_> I have to drop the dog off for boarding for the weekend. biab
<hatch__> rick_h_ where is the best place to download 14.04 from?
<bac> rick_h_, benji: i've got the logs and see the reason for the 'interesting' failure -- keyerror.  not sure why bundles aren't ingesting, though.
<rick_h_> bac: k, do we have a cowboy for the keyerror?
<rick_h_> bac: or can we unfeature/pull whatever is causing it?
<bac> rick_h_: i'm still investigating.  the immediate code has not changed since 130 revs ago
<hatch> that's a lot of revs :)
<bac> rick_h_: oh, it may be b/c we're just not featuring bundles!  i'll bet that is it
<bac> have jorge turn those off for now
<bac> s/not/now/
<rick_h_> bac: yep, that's what I was thinking
<rick_h_> k
<rick_h_> jcastro: around? have a list of the bundles you've featured?
<bac> '_source' does not appear as a key for bundles
<rick_h_> bac: k, makes sense
<rick_h_> bac: k, think I've unfeatured them all
<rick_h_> bac: but wondering if we're hitting the request cache we did earlier
<bac> no 500
<bac> ?
<rick_h_> http://manage.jujucharms.com/api/3/search/interesting is still 500'ing for me atm, but 
<rick_h_> I've unfeatured them
<bac> rick_h_: can't you do something with curl to set a no-cache header
<rick_h_> bac: hmm, the settings don't save for me?
<rick_h_> bac: can you login and hit http://manage.jujucharms.com/bundle/mediawiki/single/featured/edit and see if it's still checked?
<rick_h_> I've unchecked it 3 times now
<rick_h_> bac: ah ok, it unchecked in another browser
<hatch__> Makyo hey need any help with the inspector branch?
<Makyo> hatch__, I think I got it, I just ran into conflicts with your last few.  having to go back and redo some stuff to match style, which is fine.
<hatch__> ohh ok cool
<bac> rick_h_: good.  wouldn't uncheck in safari
<Makyo> Should get it in late today or Monday.  REalizing how little I've worked with the inspector stuff.
<hatch__> yeah sorry so much diff
<hatch__> :)
<hatch__> much diff, very changing
<Makyo> That's A-OK.  it's a good direction to change in!
<hatch__> now do I download the 14.04 beta 1 or the daily iso....this is the real question
<hatch__> yeah I Agree this is the right way to do it
<bac> rick_h_: could you feature a bundle on staging and see if 'search/interesting' 500s?
<rick_h_> bac: http://staging.jujucharms.com/api/3/search/interesting 
<rick_h_> bac: must be the bundle that was done? It did work. I had two promoted bundles earlier in the day when jcastro was asking about what was taking his other bundle so long to show up
<rick_h_> bac: http://manage.jujucharms.com/api/3/search/interesting
<rick_h_> bac: it's the hadoop bundle
<rick_h_> bac: that one that fails to ingest on manage, but is on staging
<rick_h_> bac: it was featured manually, but that caused the breakage
<bac> rick_h_: you got an url for the bundle?
<bac> anything obviously wrong?
<rick_h_> bundle:~charmers/hadoop/7/cluster 
<rick_h_> bac: not looked yet, re-featuring a couple of bundles to get the content fed
<bac> rick_h_: i don't see anything obviously wrong with http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~charmers/charms/bundles/hadoop/bundle/view/head:/bundles.yaml
<rick_h_> bac: yea, I mean it ingested, I think I ran it through proof when it didn't show up
<rick_h_> at least on staging
<rick_h_> so not sure atm
<bac> rick_h_: it may have not gotten ingested properly on prod
<rick_h_> bac: right
<hatch> hey rick_h_ are you running the daily or beta version of Trusty?
<rick_h_> hatch: I installed the daily iso
<hatch> and it's been updating nicely?
<rick_h_> yep
<hatch> do you know what the update from the daily to release will be like?
<hatch> it 'should' be seamless no?
<rick_h_> bac: damn, interesting is now a 4s request with bundles in it :(
<rick_h_> hatch: yep
<rick_h_> bac: but it's not broken now at least
<rick_h_> bac: so we should file 3 cards. One about the hadoop bundle, maybe try to find a way to clear/reingest I don't know. 
<rick_h_> one about the 4s load time on interesting
<rick_h_> and one about, something I can't think of now. gah
<bac> rick_h_: we should be smarter when creating interesting and reject bad entries not 503
<bac> rick_h_: i'm working on that now.  not sure if that's what you meant by card 1
<rick_h_> bac: no more mean that the hadoop bundle ingests on staging but not production. Something is wrong there that needs a reset at the min. 
<bac> rick_h_: i also have changes to make the ingest order definitive
<rick_h_> bac: but that's fine, interesting is an api endpoint that cannot fail really. So all for making that more solid
<bac> rick_h_: our bundle deleter would come in handy now
<rick_h_> bac: :/ yea
<rick_h_> bac: I guess we can push to try that first. Just avoid the known bad bundle for now
<rick_h_> wheee launches
<bac> rick_h_: so are we good for now?
<rick_h_> damn feature's been there for 6mo and finding all the bugs in 4 days
<bac> if so i need to take off
<rick_h_> bac: yea, I think so. 
<rick_h_> bac: thanks, let's regroup on monday and see what we can do. This will be important to get fixed asap with the announcement
<bac> rick_h_: ok.  log files are chinstrap:~bac/files.tar
<rick_h_> bac: rgr thanks
<bac> if you're interested
<hatch> oh boy I found a markdown compiler for sublime
<hatch> this is awsome
<lazyPower> hatch: have you looked at brackets? just out of curiosity
<hatch> lazyPower long time ago - when I did, its JS support was really poor 
<lazyPower> I recently made the jump from sublime to brackets - its pretty awesome in terms of a free editor. And i'm impressed that its node powered
<lazyPower> *and an adobe product at that
<hatch> oh yeah? Do you do 'real' coding in it?
<hatch> like js, python, etc
<hatch> vs html/css
<lazyPower> I'm about 4 days in, working through charms in it
<lazyPower> wrote a python file monitoring daemon in it earlier this week. 
<lazyPower> so, a few projects that are "real" vs "html/css"
<hatch> oh cool I'll have to give it another go. I've been looking for a new editor because I really dislike the authors of sublime (the way they totally abandon the product and never interact with the community)
<lazyPower> and i did sadly have to use plugins to get the functionality i wanted
<hatch> plugins are ok as long as there is a quality plugin ecosystem :)
<hatch> I have a lot installed into sublime heh
<lazyPower> its 50/50 on teh ecosystem
<lazyPower> the plugins are node.js based - and confusing as all get out to my non-node-using brain
<hatch> now with 'atom' out I am worried people will spend their time on that instead, which is unfortunate 
<lazyPower> but i'm getting there with an auto-test plugin for charms.
<lazyPower> oh yeah, atom is going to be a win by default since github is sponsoring it
<lazyPower> they fart on projects and the project blows up with nuclear power/man hours
<hatch> lol truth!
<lazyPower> i think github is the oprah of DVCS hosting services
<hatch> rofl
<lazyPower> </opinion>
<hatch> BEES BEES BEES
 * lazyPower prefers the locusts that come bundled in debian packages
<hatch> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAhuSDRIDHE
<hatch> :)
<lazyPower> http://i.imgur.com/9uanSrw.png
<lazyPower> :P
<hatch> lol
<hatch> I haven't seen that one
<lazyPower> XKCD is my hero
<lazyPower> nuff said
<lazyPower> so much that i paid the $30 for the server admin t-shirt. I'll bring it with to the vegas sprint
<hatch> so as far as editors are concerned - I want to switch, but I want to stay productive so it's hard to switch to anything other than sublime and it's plugin ecosystem :)
<lazyPower> oh it droppedin price
<lazyPower> http://store-xkcd-com.myshopify.com/products/sysadmin
<lazyPower> hatch: understood. I still float between vim and whatever GUI editor of the month i'm rocking. But Brackets has struck a nice balance between usability and extensibility
<lazyPower> so thats my choice, and i blame marcoceppi for turning me on to it.
<lazyPower> that guy, he's such a rabble rouser
<hatch> haha cool I have two cut out and taped to my wall... http://xkcd.com/327/ and http://xkcd.com/378/
<hatch> haha, I'll give brackets a go
<hatch> now you're the rabble rouser
<hatch> both of those comics hit home with me so they are a must have :D haha
<hatch> oh brackets doesn't run in Ubuntu? that's kind of a requirement
<hatch> haha
<lazyPower> yep yep :D
<lazyPower> hatch: oh brackets runs in ubuntu! there's a x64 deb pack
<hatch> oh cool I'll have to find it because it's not on their website
<lazyPower> ... it was listed as the big green button on the homepage when you visit brackets.io
 * lazyPower blinks
<hatch> hmm odd
<hatch> ahah All Downloads
<hatch> found it
<lazyPower> http://i.imgur.com/S6bNWsq.png
<lazyPower> ok so its not green.... i'm color blind
<hatch> yeah mine says OSX 
<lazyPower> are you UA spoofing?
<hatch> oh who knows anymore
<lazyPower> haha
<lazyPower> look at hatch, breaking the interweb all "unintentinal" like
<hatch> nice website btw 
<hatch> I ended up on it after reading on your blog
<hatch> I like the timeline bit :)
<lazyPower> oh! thanks
<lazyPower> yeah, thats basicalliy my resume
<hatch> was that a template or did you roll your own?
<hatch> yeah it's a smart idea
<lazyPower> little of both
<lazyPower> i ripped the timeline, the rest was bootstrap
<hatch> I intend to be a lifer here so I hope I don't need to create a new resume :P
<lazyPower> agreed 
<lazyPower> dream job - achieved
<hatch> I'm trying to decide how to write js api documentation
<hatch> I like how Go does it MethodName(variable Type) Return
<lazyPower> i like how stripe does their docs
<hatch> loooking
<lazyPower> https://stripe.com/docs/api
<hatch> yeah that's too much work
<lazyPower> but its so worth it in the end
<hatch> this is for a preliminary spec doc :)
<hatch> the GUI uses YUIDOC to generate api docs which is nice
<hatch> but that's a little overkill
<lazyPower> i'm still a fan of using rdoc style API docs, where you generate the docs out of special comments listed above the code method/properties/classes
<lazyPower> its got the 2 birds one stone approach where you write docs as you refactor the code
<lazyPower> but i'm also one of those nutty ruby guys that loves pain
<hatch> yup that's how all js docs work https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/blob/develop/app/widgets/inspector-widget.js
<hatch> https://gist.github.com/hatched/9558493 this is how I'm attempting to do it in markdown
<hatch> for this doc
<lazyPower> do you steam hatch?
<hatch> the act of sitting in a hot foggy room or the gaming platform? :)
<lazyPower> hatch: the gaming platform lol - not trying to get pervy here :3
<hatch> rofl
<hatch> yeah but lately I've been playing a lot of Hearthstone on Bnet
<hatch> what's your steamname?
<lazyPower> should be lazypower or coder_chuck
<lazyPower> i forget
<lazyPower> some punk has been stealing my handle all over the place
<hatch> how does he do that?
<lazyPower> he apparently has the magic googles and registers on services before I discover them
<lazyPower> obviously while i'm off being a wifi hero: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21OwTUEiGGM#t=231
<hatch> added
#juju-gui 2014-03-15
<hatch> rick_h_ well doesn't look like Ubuntu is going on my MBP either....same issue as your air
<rick_h_> hatch: yea? sucky. Wonder how the other guy got it going?
<hatch> no idea, maybe he has an older MBP or something
<hatch> or he was full of it and just runs it in a vm :P
<rick_h_> glad it's not just me though. I was starting to think maybe it was me as it seems others have it going
<rick_h_> hatch: did you try the upstream kernel per the bug as well?
<hatch> I don't know how to install a separate kernel :)
<hatch> since I can't even get to a terminal
<rick_h_> ah, the instructions are in the bug report
<rick_h_> when you get to the grub boot screen, hit 'e'
<rick_h_> then go down to there it says 'quiet spash' and change it to 'noquit nosplash nr_cpus=1'
<rick_h_> then hit f10
<rick_h_> and it should boot
<rick_h_> and you have the ethernet adapter, make sure to boot with that in
<rick_h_> then you can use that to get to the net, get the kernels mentioned in the bug report, etc
<hatch> cool I'll try that - although if you had the same issue it's unlikely that it's going to work :)
<hatch> how did you get that dump which starts with ProblemType: Bug ?
<hatch> I should add mine to the bug report if the upstream doesn't fix it
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, the idea is that you must have some different hardware
<rick_h_> so it can help narrow down, provide more detail, etc
<hatch> rick_h_ sorry I couldn't get on freenode for a couple hours
<rick_h_> all good
<hatch> rick_h_ if you're still around, what command did you run to get that bug detail list?
<hazmat> rick_h_, looks like some breakage on manage.jujucharms.com .. http://manage.jujucharms.com/search?search_text=openstack&op=
<hazmat> can't search for anything
<hazmat> Makyo, jcastro afaics search on jujucharms.com and manage.jujucharms.com is broken
 * hazmat wonders who to call
<jcastro> hazmat, I had issues yesterday but not that bad
<jcastro> I'll ask around
<rick_h_> hazmat: jcastro looking
<rick_h_> jcastro: I've got no permissino to the RT. It looks like ES server is having issues in prodstack. Error is from ue: [-] Incoming
<rick_h_>      Subject: Search on jujucharms.com broken
<rick_h_> bah
<rick_h_>        Owner: Nobody
<rick_h_>   Requestors: jorge@ubuntu.com
<rick_h_> error is from ue: [-] Incoming
<rick_h_>      Subject: Search on jujucharms.com broken
<rick_h_>       Status: newbah
<rick_h_>        Owner: Nobody
<rick_h_>   Requestors: jorge@ubuntu.com
<rick_h_> ElasticHttpError that is
<rick_h_> jcastro: if you get get me access I'd like to add content and I'll watch out and worst case get Australia webops Sunday night. 
<rick_h_> jcastro: hazmat the default content is loading at the moment so it's at least not failing on page load :/
#juju-gui 2015-03-10
<urulama> fabrice: can you connect to canonical irc server?
<fabrice> urulama: I am in
<urulama> fabrice: yeah, seems to be back now
<urulama> fabrice: and good morning :)
<fabrice> urulama: good morning
<hatch> uiteam need reviews and qa on https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/703
<hatch> jcsackett: kadams54 heyyyal how goes the reviews? :)
<jcsackett> hatch: had to tie up the loose end of what i was working on pre-standup.
<kadams54> hatch: Going to start in on them just as soon as I land this switchboard card
<hatch> ok I'm working on the last card I have which isn't blocked by this so that's why I have a bit of urgency :)
<jcsackett> hatch: i did make a cursory read through and didn't see anything alarming.
<hatch> I don't like stacking branches
<hatch> when possible
<hatch> I'm removing the editorial.js and charmresults.js files right now - nice way to lose about 500loc's of bloat :)
<jcsackett> hatch: ok, i've only got one question on your PR.
<hatch> thanks jcsackett just going to reply
<hatch> jcsackett: replied
<hatch> jcsackett: https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/blob/develop/app/store/charmstore-api.js#L114
<hatch> is the method in question
<jcsackett> kadams54: any chance you can QA hatch's branch? i've done review but desperately need to find food.
<hatch> jcsackett: go eat!
<hatch> :)
<jcsackett> hatch: don't have to tell me twice. :p
<hatch> uiteam lf two reviews on a code removal branch (real easy review/qa) https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/704
<kadams54> jcsackett: yeah, I can QA.
<rogpeppe> frankban: BTW in your disambiguation, how can you tell if there are two bundles in a basket?
<rogpeppe> frankban: do you check out the lp branch?
<hatch> haha the gopher china conference character is awesome https://plus.google.com/111292884696033638814/posts/331ckwTux34
<frankban> rogpeppe: not sure if I understand your question, but no lp is not involved
<rogpeppe> frankban: ah, i think i see - you've got an old URL and you want a new one, and all the basket metadata is in charmworld
<frankban> rogpeppe: you can pass bundles to quickstart using two different forms: 1) new-style mediawiki-single, or u/foo/bar: those are translated to api4 bundle/mediawiki-single and ~foo/bundle/bar without problems
<frankban> rogpeppe: no need to go to charmworld
<frankban> rogpeppe: the second syntax is the legacy one, e.g. bundle:mediawiki/single
<rogpeppe> frankban: i guess i still don't see how you can do the translation unambiguously
<rogpeppe> frankban: without looking at the actual basket
<frankban> rogpeppe: in this case check if bundle/mediawiki-single exists in the charm store. if so, then it's done. If not, get the original bundle from bundle/mediawiki, and validate that "single" is in the original content. if so, proceed with bundle/mediawiki
<rogpeppe> frankban: how do you know that the original bundle is at bundle/mediawiki?
<frankban> rogpeppe: because, starting from a bundle:basket/bname syntax, the resulting bundle in the charm store can be either bundle/basket-bname or bundle/basket
<rogpeppe> frankban: but what if the basket name itself contains a hyphen?
<frankban> rogpeppe: we start from bundle:basket-with-hyphen/bname -> bundle/basket-with-hyphen-bname or bundle/basket-with-hyphen
<rogpeppe> frankban: you try all possible split points?
<frankban> rogpeppe: I don't need to, because the legacy syntax separates the basket name from the bundle name, so we know what the precise basket is
<rogpeppe> frankban: (because the bundle name in the basket can also contain arbitrary numbers of hyphens of course)
<rogpeppe> frankban: ah of course!
<rogpeppe> frankban: that's the bit i hadn't appreciated
<frankban> cool
<ahasenack> hi guys, where are juju-gui's logs?
<ahasenack>  6731 ?        Ss     0:01 /usr/bin/python /usr/local/bin/runserver.py --logging=info --guiroot=/var/lib/juju-gui/juju-gui/build-prod --sslpath=/etc/ssl/juju-gui --charmworldurl=https://manage.jujucharms.com/ --apiurl=wss://10.96.4.18:17070 --apiversion=go
<ahasenack> when i access it with a browser, it's stuch at the login box. No form yet, just a spinning wheel
<ahasenack> hm, javascript console has
<ahasenack> Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at wss://10.96.3.86/ws/environment/c703e120-5d19-4a93-8642-8194b330ebb1/api.
 * ahasenack checks those ips
<ahasenack> 3.86 is the actual juju-gui unit, btw
<rick_h_> ahasenack: yep, so it should be talking to the gui unit to establish the websocket
<rick_h_> ahasenack: so that it proxies through to juju for you 
<rick_h_> ahasenack: so interesting that you can get the JS/html but not the wss
<rick_h_> ahasenack: the gui logs are in /var/log/upstart/guiserver.log?
<rick_h_> might be something of interest there on the unit
<ahasenack> I see a log of GETs there, all seem to have succeeded
<ahasenack> lemme restart it
<rick_h_> ahasenack: are you referencing the gui via a differnt dns name than the url it's connecting to the wss to?
<ahasenack> no, all ips
<rick_h_> k
<ahasenack> rick_h_: it doesn't load with firefox
<ahasenack> rick_h_: loads with chromium
<ahasenack> rick_h_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1397296
<mup> Bug #1397296: GUI inaccessible in Firefox 33.0 <landscape> <juju-gui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1397296>
<ahasenack> (filed by someone else)
<rick_h_> ahasenack: ok, so you're in safe mode currently?
<ahasenack> no, tried private mode only
<rick_h_> ahasenack: with the latest gui 
<rick_h_> ahasenack: right, that's what I mean
<ahasenack> I just did "juju deploy juju-gui"
<rick_h_> you're getting this in FF in private mode?
<ahasenack> yes, private mode too
<rick_h_> and without private mode?
<ahasenack> rick_h_: same
<ahasenack> rick_h_: if you have the company vpn, you can try
<ahasenack> rick_h_: it's 10.96.3.86. Try with FF and chromium
<rick_h_> ahasenack: not set it up yet, but will add a note to QA this again then. originally we could not dupe and we only noted it was report in private mode
<rick_h_> ahasenack: rgr
<rick_h_> ahasenack: sorry, I'm leanving for a dr apt in 5min but will add the bug to the board to take another look at with your info
<ahasenack> rick_h_: and I have a demo in 20 :)
<rick_h_> ahasenack: use chrome?
<ahasenack> will use chromium
<rick_h_> ty
<ahasenack> sure
<rick_h_> ahasenack: trusty? 
<rick_h_> ahasenack: for the gui deploymenht?
<rick_h_> ahasenack: or precise just to be 100%
 * hatch reads backlog
<ahasenack> rick_h_: trusty
<hatch> someone else had this exact same problem and we weren't able to reproduce it
<ahasenack> trusty on an lxc on a bare metal machine behind the company vpn
<ahasenack> hatch: can you try the ip right now?
<hatch> hmm I don't have the vpn set up on this machine, I can though
<rick_h_> hatch: ok, updated the bug, we should try to dupe locally as well just to see if it's gotten 'worse' 
<ahasenack> well, feel free to poke. I can't give you the creds, I'm using this for a demo in a few minutes
<rick_h_> hatch: going to run to PT appt, but yea please run with this if we have a major FF issue we need to know asap
<hatch> rick_h_: on it
<rick_h_> ty
<hatch> ahasenack: definitely, demo away, I'll get setup here to test it - if you can keep it up after the demo that would be really helpful :)
<ahasenack> sure
<ahasenack> is there a setting to stop the gui from trying to move the services around?
<ahasenack> I'm trying to rearrange them, but they all snap back to their original bad positions
<hatch> ahasenack: there isn't. When you drag them are you dragging for more than 3s? 
<ahasenack> perhaps
<ahasenack> is that the trick?
<hatch> ahasenack: there was an old bug which would cause the update from juju-core to override the drag position
<hatch> ok when you're done your demo
<hatch> kadams54: you get that review and qa done?
<kadams54> hatch: almost
<hatch> ahasenack: I'm not able to connect to that ip, ping when avail
<ahasenack> hatch: here
<kadams54> hatch: done.
<ahasenack> hatch: I guess you were not given scapestack access in your vpn then
<hatch> kadams54: if you have time to do 704 that would be awesome :)
<hatch> it's just unused code removal
<kadams54> hatch: yeah, I can take a look
<kadams54> hatch: Code removal? +1'd without even looking :-)
<hatch> thanks - ci hung on the run so I'm just killing it now
<hatch> lol - yeah like 500locs out!
<kadams54> Woo hoo!
<hatch> that's a considerable amount of code that no longer needs to be sent over the wire
#juju-gui 2015-03-11
<lazyPower> Greetings gui team o/  quick ? - just sounding out some ideas out loud and need to confirm some assumptions.
<lazyPower> when the gui has staged a charm, as in "commit" but leave it unassigned - the charm code is still pulled and placed on teh stateserver for deployment when youd ecide to commit a node to it yes? or is this just a placeholder that the gui is offering until you decide to commit to adding the first unit?
<rick_h_> lazyPower: so if you commit without placing it, the charm is pulled so that the service is added I believe? a service with 0 units?
 * rick_h_ is trying to recall
<lazyPower> rick_h_: correct
<lazyPower> like if you hit up the gui demo over on jujucharms.com and deploy something, it defaults to being in a transient state
<rick_h_> right
<rick_h_> I mean if you can juju status the cli and match it up should tell you tbh
<lazyPower> which leads me to beleive, there's a way for me to reproduce that scenario with the CLI - having an unplaced charm that i can then say "yo dawg, add-unit --to #" later.
<rick_h_> yep, unit=0 or something?
<lazyPower> ah i haven't tried that, i was going to lead into "can i do this in the CLI or is this something you gave me being the super awesome gui ppl"
<rick_h_> num_units=0
<rick_h_> whatever the field is
<lazyPower> hah, awesome
<lazyPower> allright, ballin. I'm going to derp around with this and come up with something neat
 * lazyPower rolls the dice
<jrwren> ^^ always scary when lazyPower says this.
<lazyPower> i'm just scary in general jrwren. this  much is obvious ;)
<jrwren> ha!
<lazyPower> blame the fact i just spent the last 2 weeks in juju deploy windows land
<lazyPower> I'm itching to get back to posix land
<jrwren> that sounds glorious! I'm so jealous.
<jrwren> if only every version of windows shipped with its posix layer enabled by default.
<lazyPower> wat
<lazyPower> what is this "posix layer enablement" you speak of
<jrwren> lazyPower: windows is a fully posix compliant OS, if you enable it.
<lazyPower> #TIL
<jrwren> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Services_for_UNIX#Subsystem_for_UNIX-based_Applications_.28SUA.29_and_separate_NFS
<jrwren> oh, my bad, removed from 2012 R2.
<jrwren> *grumble*  wrong direction MSFT
<lazyPower> http://i.imgur.com/nKXFnZN.jpg <-- pretty much how i feel about that
<jrwren> i ain't trolling.
<jrwren> TIL - its removed from 2012R2.
<lazyPower> i meant about ms removing it
<jrwren> Its like they do it just to make me angry :)
<hatch> uiteam lf two reviews and a qa on this code removal branch https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/705
<hatch> uiteam anyone able to give this branch a review so I can get it landed? https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/705
#juju-gui 2015-03-13
<hatch> uiteam lf a review and qa on https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/706
<hatch> the diff looks huge but thats just because of a json response object update
<hatch> bug #1430242
<mup> Bug #1430242: cannot change charm location most of the time <landscape> <juju-gui:Incomplete by hatch> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1430242>
<hatch> wow that bug is very irritating :) 
<rick_h_> hatch: you manage to replicate it well enough?
<hatch> rick_h_: yep I can replicate it almost at will, and have found where and why it's happening
<hatch> rick_h_: https://twitter.com/FromAnEgg/status/576461063941533696
<hatch> current status
<rick_h_> mutli-user?
<hatch> yeah, technically the server is another user
<hatch> and - there could be another tab open with another real user
<rick_h_> right, but it sounded like this was getting hit aside from multi-user, just setting up a demo
<rick_h_> I guess I didn't realize there were multiple clients effecting the annotations in there
<hatch> yeah - the root problem is the same, the client has said 'here are my new positions' and then immediately after that goes out, the server says 'here are your positions' 
<hatch> because it hasn't been updated 'yet'
<hatch> see annotations come wheather there has been a change or not
<rick_h_> gotcha, so this is a race during bundle install?
<rick_h_> e.g. if you waited for it to settle first you'd be fine?
<hatch> whether 
<hatch> yeah so I was thinking of a debouncer
<hatch> but that still has the problem of 'well which one should win'
<hatch> because technically one coming from the server COULD be legit from another user 
<rick_h_> well one has a diff right?
<hatch> met in standup?
<rick_h_> I mean one is the original value and one is a different one?
<rick_h_> sure thing
#juju-gui 2016-03-15
<urulama_> uiteam: jujucharms.com is down
<rick_h__> urulama: canonical is kaput
<jcsackett> whee
<rick_h__> urulama: lost pastebin, irc, etc
<urulama> yep
<jcsackett> canonical.com is down, so. :p
<rick_h__> damn, can't recall the public channel for when this happens
<rick_h__> and no canonical wiki to help me out
<urulama> canonical-is, isn't it?
<rick_h__> didn't work for me
<rick_h__> thought so as well but fail
<fabrice> irc is failing now
<rick_h__> fabrice: all of the things are failing :)
<urulama> whole canonical network is down
<fabrice> do we have coffee ?
<rick_h__> fabrice: I don't know, do you? :)
<jcsackett> actually, my coffee pot lid didn't seal this morning and dumped about half of the coffee on the counter...
<jcsackett> oh my god EVERYTHING is broken.
<fabrice> ahhh panic no coffee!!!
<rick_h__> ruh roh
<fabrice> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bbv5B71KmkA
<urulama> btw, don't logout
<urulama> USSO is down as well :D
<antdillon> ah that makes sense ... all down but ubuntu.com
<fabrice> yes I can't run my tests anymore :(
<urulama> the irony is ... we're supposed to have a USSO talk right now :)
<hatch> lol
<urulama> it's alive ... ALIVE!
<urulama> http://www.riotgames.com/sites/default/files/Alive.gif
#juju-gui 2016-03-17
<frankban> uiteam is anybody else disconnected from canonical? and github? I guess it's just here
<urulama> frankban: not yet
<frankban> urulama: ty I'll try rebooting the router
#juju-gui 2017-03-15
<rogpeppe1> uiteam: any else failing to connect to canonical irc?
<frankban> rogpeppe1: no, I am there
<frankban> rogpeppe1: (and morning)
<rogpeppe1> frankban: hiya
<rogpeppe1> frankban: hmm, maybe it's the VPN connection that's failing
<rogpeppe1> frankban: i'll try leaving that
